# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تاپیک جامع معرفی منابع کنکور 95

## aliseydali

با سلام خدمت همگی دوستان گرامی 

بچه ها میخوام همتون بهم بگین که برای دروس اختصاصی تجربی چه کتابهایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید 
البته میدونم که امروز کنکور سخت بوده و شما ناراحت هستید ولی لطفا در این تاپیک شرکت کنید


روش و منابع خودتون رو بگید برای درس های زیست و ریاضی تجربی و فیزیک و شیمی 

به نظرتون شیمی از چه کتابی بخونیم که مثل امروز (کنکور94) مات و مبهوت نشیم 

منتظر جوابهاتون هستیم

----------


## artim

برای زیست و شیمی
به ترتیب خیلی سبز یا گاج و مبتکران
در مرحله بعد الگو برای هردو یا سوالات المپیاد

----------


## aliseydali

دوستان روش خودتون رو برای درس فیزیک لطفا تشریح کنید

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام
نظر من:
زیست:جامع گاج+الگو سال به سال
شیمی:جامع گاج+مبتکران(فقط واجب) سال به سال
فیزیک:پایه و پیش گاج+دوم گاج(کار اضافی:پیش مبتکران یا فار یا دریافت)
ریاضی:جامع خیلی سبز+گاج سال به سال

----------


## MohammadT

زیست: مطالعه دقیق کتاب درسی و همایش دریافت + جامع گاج+ الگو سال به سال (  الگو با توجه به کنکور 94 واجب شد)
شیمی: شیمی دو و پیش یک : مبتکران واجب. شیمی سه و پیش دو : خیلی سبز.
فیزیک: آموزش فیزیک پیش : نشر دریافت. تست پیش: الگو. آموزش و تست پایه : گاج یا الگو
ریاضی:جامع آفبا + کتاب جامع خیلی سبز و سال به سال گاج و در آخر جامع الگو ( با توجه به کنکور 94 واجب شد)
عربی : دی وی دی های ماهینی ( آفبا) + عربی سفید گاج
دینی: جامع الگو + آیات و نکات گاج
ادبیات : کتاب های موضوعی الگو و جامع گاج یا خیلی سبز
زبان : جامع گاج

----------


## E R F A N

*زیست: فاگوزیست دوم و سوم و پیش + الگو سال به سال + ژنتیک تخته سیاه+همایش نشر دریافت
شیمی:مبتکران واجب(شاید هم تکمیلی خریدم)
ریاضی: الگو دوم و سوم +گاج پیش دانشگاهی 1 و2
فیزیک: پایه و پیش گاج
ادبیات: زبان فارسی نشر دریافت+ گاج موضوعی +املا و لغت خیلی سبز
دینی:گاج میکرو
عربی: خیلی سبز جامع
زبان :nothing!!!!!!
*

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*من تو هیچ درسی ادعا ندارم ولی دینی رو.... ! شرمندم دیگه  

من دینی رو فقط همین دیروز خوندم هر سه سال رو فقط یه دونه تست نزدم تو کنکور اینم گذاشتم اخر کار یادم رفت 

بهترین منبع : خود کتاب تست های سراسری 85 تا 93 همین ! فقط همین ! 

نیم روز دینی خوندم بالای 90 میزنم 

اخرین باری هم که دینی خوندم بهمن بودش یادش بخیر !!!

دنبال منابع الکی نرید تو قسمت جمع بندی سایت برید دینی هر سه سال رو بگیرید من دقیقا با همون 90+ میزنم*

----------


## ali761

واقعا این همه کتاب رو که اکثرا هم بالای 300صفحه هستن و تو هر صفحشون هم کلی مطلب نوشته میشه تو این یه سال خوند؟!

----------


## Penintent

> واقعا این همه کتاب رو که اکثرا هم بالای 300صفحه هستن و تو هر صفحشون هم کلی مطلب نوشته میشه تو این یه سال خوند؟!


معلومه که میشه!
اگه با برنامه پیش بری و از زمان خوب استفاده ببری میتونی همشون رو حتی 2/3 بار بخونی!

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> سلام
> نظر من:
> زیست:جامع گاج+الگو سال به سال
> شیمی:جامع گاج+مبتکران(فقط واجب) سال به سال
> فیزیک:پایه و پیش گاج+دوم گاج(کار اضافی:پیش مبتکران یا فار یا دریافت)
> ریاضی:جامع خیلی سبز+گاج سال به سال


برای شیمی خیلی سبز داری؟با مبتکران چه فرقی داره؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> برای شیمی خیلی سبز داری؟با مبتکران چه فرقی داره؟


سلام
نه خیلی سبز ندارم...مبتکران کافیه!حتی واسه 94 خیلی از دوستام راضی بودن...

----------


## AliReza13

سلام
یکم تاپیکم تکراریه ولی خوب هرکس حوصلشوداره یکم بهم کمک کنه!
میخوام تو تابستون درسای دوم وسوم به ویژه دوم روبخونم ولی خوب تو انتخاب منبع یکم مشکل دارم

تودرس زبان انگلیسی یه کتاب میخوام  تا بتونم لغات بیشتر جفط کنم شدیدا ضعیفم؟
درس زیست2از خیلی سبز استفاده میکنم که واقعا عالیه اما زیست1 رو نمیدونم بین الگو وخیلی سبز کدومو بگیرم؟
تودرس فیزیک وریاضی هم خیلی مشکل دارم خوشحال میشم بگین کدوم منبع براشون بهتره

----------


## terme1

سیلام 
زیست یا سال به سال الگو بگیر یا جامع گاج طوسی 

ریاضی هم اگه در حد متوسطی خیلی سبز جامع بگیر یا مهر و ماه 

فیزیکم که همه میگن جامع  گاج طوسی 

برای زبانم نمیدونم"""""""""""""

نهایی خوب دادی دادا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کی میخوای شروع کنی ؟؟؟؟؟/
برنامه ات چیه؟؟

----------


## farshad96

> سلام
> یکم تاپیکم تکراریه ولی خوب هرکس حوصلشوداره یکم بهم کمک کنه!
> میخوام تو تابستون درسای دوم وسوم به ویژه دوم روبخونم ولی خوب تو انتخاب منبع یکم مشکل دارم
> 
> تودرس زبان انگلیسی یه کتاب میخوام  تا بتونم لغات بیشتر جفط کنم شدیدا ضعیفم؟
> درس زیست2از خیلی سبز استفاده میکنم که واقعا عالیه اما زیست1 رو نمیدونم بین الگو وخیلی سبز کدومو بگیرم؟
> تودرس فیزیک وریاضی هم خیلی مشکل دارم خوشحال میشم بگین کدوم منبع براشون بهتره


زبان رو جمع بندی مهر و ماه (کتاب زرد) بگیر خیلی عالیه من کنکور 93 رو با همین کتاب 100 زدم و 94 رو هم مطمئنم 100 میزنم. اصلا تو خرید این کتاب شک نکن چون کامله کامله.
برای زیست 1 هم به نظر من همون خیلی سبز رو بگیر چون خیلی سبز زیست 1 از زیست 2 بهتره.
موفق باشی...

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا این همه کتاب رو که اکثرا هم بالای 300صفحه هستن و تو هر صفحشون هم کلی مطلب نوشته میشه تو این یه سال خوند؟!



ببین عزیز جان اگر بخوای نتیجه بگیری باید بخونی! یعنی مجبوری بخونی!

یکبار هم نَه ، دو بار هم نَه ، حداقل باس سه چهار بار مرور و دوره کنی و تست بزنی

فکر کردی کنکور 93 و 94 و البته گل سر سبدشون کنکور 95 مثل کنکور های سال 80 هستش! مثل ... مفهومی شده!
باید چند بار کتاب رو ببلعی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! تا بتونی تست های کنکور رو بزنی!

----------


## sis413

شیمی:مبتکران
زیست:خیلی سبز

----------


## soroosh96

نظرتون درباره ی خرید این منابع تو تابستون چیه؟ سطح من متوسطه و تو هیچ درسی هم جزوه ندارم!
شیمی: میکرو جامع + سیر تا پیاز گاج (مبتکران حجمش وحشتناکه)
ریاضی: خیلی سبز جامع +پیاز 
فیزیک: میکرو جامع + پیاز
زبان فارسی و آرایه: الگو
عربی: کامل گاج

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*براي دين و زندگي من جامع خيلي سبز دارم اگه تونستم تو تابستون دومش رو تموم كنم و هم چنين اينكه سومش هم يه بار تموم كردم به نظرتون گاج نقره اي بگيرم يا با همون ادامه بدم؟؟؟؟

آخه ميگن خيلي سبز خوب نيست*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*منابع من:

ديني: خيلي سبز جامع + آيات و نكات گاج

عربي:جامع خيلي سبز 

ادبيات:گاج موضوعي

انگليسي:گاج نقره اي + نترسيم از متن .....


زيست:جامع گاج + الگو

فيزيك: گاج نقره اي 

رياضي: جامع خيلي سبز
شيمي: نميدونم چي بگيرم تا الانم كتابي براش نداشتم*

----------


## Catman

> *براي دين و زندگي من جامع خيلي سبز دارم اگه تونستم تو تابستون دومش رو تموم كنم و هم چنين اينكه سومش هم يه بار تموم كردم به نظرتون گاج نقره اي بگيرم يا با همون ادامه بدم؟؟؟؟
> 
> آخه ميگن خيلي سبز خوب نيست*


خیلی سبز دینی خیلی سطح بالایی نداره .... اگر تونستین تموم کنین بهتره گاج نقره ای رو هم تست بزنین

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> خیلی سبز دینی خیلی سطح بالایی نداره .... اگر تونستین تموم کنین بهتره گاج نقره ای رو هم تست بزنین


*ميشه بگيد حدودا چندتا تست داره؟؟*

*پاسخنامه اش رو هم بايد حتما بگيرم؟؟؟*

----------


## مصمّم

نظر من این کتاباست:
ادبیات : موضوعی گاج + موضوعی های الگو
عربی : کامل گاج + پرکاری تستی الگو
دینی : الگو یا گاج نقره ای
زبان: مبتکران
ریاضی: خیلی سبز جامع
زیست : جامع گاج + سال به سال الگو
فیزیک : گاج نقره ای + کار تستی قوی تر الگو
شیمی: مبتکران واجب + آزمون فار
اگر کسی از دی وی دی ها میخواد استفاده کنه من نظرمو در مورد اونایی که دارم می نویسم
عربی آفیا ماهینی عالیه
ریاضی تجربی آفبا در کنار کتاب خیلی سبز عالیه
دینی آفبا رو نسبتا راضیم
دی وی دی های زیست کرامت بعد از مطالعه کتاب نسبتا خوبه
دی وی دی فیزیک نوروزی هم خوبه
به امید موفقیت هممون.  :Y (467):

----------


## Catman

> *منابع من:
> 
> ديني: خيلي سبز جامع + آيات و نكات گاج
> 
> عربي:جامع خيلي سبز 
> 
> ادبيات:گاج موضوعي
> 
> انگليسي:گاج نقره اي + نترسيم از متن .....
> ...



شیمی مبتکران خیلی خوبه والبته خیلی سبز هم خوبه
هردوشونو باهم مقایسه کنین ببینین باکدوم راحتترین

----------


## :Abolfazl:

*منابع من*:
ادبیات:جامع خیلی سبز-موضوعی گاج-قرابت نشر دریافت-آرایه های ادبی الگو
عربی:جامع گاج
دینی:جامع الگو-ایات و نکات گاج
انگلیسی:نترسیم ازمتن شبقره-ریدینگ خ سبز-جامع کیاسالار
شیمی:سال 2 مبتکران - سال 3 و پیش خیلی سبز-آزمون پایه فار
فیزیک:جامع گاج
زیست:سال به سال الگو-جامع گاج
ریاضی:جامع خیلی سبز-ریاضی عمومی کوله پشتی
زمین:جامع خیلی سبز
در مورد انگلیسی جامع چه کتابی خوبه؟؟

----------


## Catman

> *ميشه بگيد حدودا چندتا تست داره؟؟*
> 
> *پاسخنامه اش رو هم بايد حتما بگيرم؟؟؟*



درس به درس هست ولی کل دینی مثل خیلی سبز در یک کتاب هست.
برای من چاپ 92 هست و2974 تا تست داره(کنکور،سنجش،تالیفی،از  د)
فکر میکنم پاسخنامه کلیدی خودش کافی باشه....من پاسخنامش رو ندارم و اطلاعی هم ندارم که پاسخنامه تشریحی داره یا نه

----------


## Catman

> *منابع من*:
> ادبیات:موضوعی گاج-قرابت نشر دریافت-آرایه های ادبی الگو
> عربی:جامع گاج
> دین:جامع الگو
> انگلیسی:نترسیم ازمتن شبقره-ریدینگ خ سبز-جامع مبتکران *یا* کیاسالار
> شیمی:سال به سال مبتکران-پیش الگو-آزمون پایه فار
> فیزیک:جامع گاج
> زیست:سال به سال الگو-جامع گاج
> ریاضی:جامع خیلی سبز-ریاضی عمومی کوله پشتی
> ...



ازمتن نترسیم شبقره و کتاب تست شبقره (کیاسالار)فکر میکنم کافی باشه

----------


## AliReza13

من درصدای زیست و شیمیم تو ازمونای کانون خوبن
اما ریاضی وفیزیک بخاطر نداشتن معلم خوب خیلی پایینه واقعا نمیدونم چه جوری بالا ببرمشون :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MohammadT

> من درصدای زیست و شیمیم تو ازمونای کانون خوبن
> اما ریاضی وفیزیک بخاطر نداشتن معلم خوب خیلی پایینه واقعا نمیدونم چه جوری بالا ببرمشون


برای آموزش ریاضی از دی وی دی های آفبا استفاده کن برای تست هم از خیلی سبز و نشر الگو 
برای فیزیک پایه از گاج استفاده کن و اگه وقت داشتی از الگو هم تست بزن برای فیزیک پیش آموزش دریافت ذهبی رو بگیر بعد از الگو تست بزن.
با این ترکیب موفق میشی شک نکن

----------


## AliReza13

برای ریاضی سال به سال تست بزنم یا جامع

----------


## MohammadT

> برای ریاضی سال به سال تست بزنم یا جامع


از جامع خیلی سبز استفاده کن در آخر اگه وقت کردی حوصله کردی جامع نشر الگو رو هم بزن ولی زیاد واجب نیست

----------


## f68

> از جامع خیلی سبز استفاده کن در آخر اگه وقت کردی حوصله کردی جامع نشر الگو رو هم بزن ولی زیاد واجب نیست


ریاضی جامع نشرالگو چرا جالب نیس؟

----------


## Mr Sky

واسه دینی جامه الگو خوبه یا گتج بنظرتون

----------


## MohammadT

> واسه دینی جامه الگو خوبه یا گتج بنظرتون


 از نظر درسنامه هم گاج خوبه هم الگو اما تست های الگو یه سروگردن بالاتر از تست های گاجه

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> از جامع خیلی سبز استفاده کن در آخر اگه وقت کردی حوصله کردی جامع نشر الگو رو هم بزن ولی زیاد واجب نیست


ریاضی میشه گفت نزدیکای متوسطم جامع خیلی سبز بگیرم؟

----------


## AEbrahimiB

من فیزیک پایه مهر و ماه رو دارم
بنظرتون باید فیزیک پایه گاج رو هم بخرم؟
ضعیف نیستم تو فیزیک

----------


## Sara prs

بچه هاخوب هنو کتابا ی ویرایش جدیدنیومده از رو چی تست میزنین؟از کجا کتاب بیارم.به نظرتون ویرایش جدید کدوم درسا تغییر زیادی داره واسه چهارم.
من واسه سال دوم و دروس عمومی سوم اصن کتاب تست ندارم.سال دوم که در حد کنکور نخوندم.واسه ساله دومم و عمومی سوم کتاب بخرم یا صب کنم ویرایش جدید بیاد؟

----------


## artim

> من فیزیک پایه مهر و ماه رو دارم
> بنظرتون باید فیزیک پایه گاج رو هم بخرم؟
> ضعیف نیستم تو فیزیک


اگه راحتی با مهروماه نه نیاز نیست اگه سطح ات خوبه الگو بگیر برای 60 به بالا الگو خوبه

----------


## Sara prs

> من فیزیک پایه مهر و ماه رو دارم
> بنظرتون باید فیزیک پایه گاج رو هم بخرم؟
> ضعیف نیستم تو فیزیک


مهرو ماهوندیدم.ولی گاج محشره..شک نکن

----------


## artim

> بچه هاخوب هنو کتابا ی ویرایش جدیدنیومده از رو چی تست میزنین؟از کجا کتاب بیارم.به نظرتون ویرایش جدید کدوم درسا تغییر زیادی داره واسه چهارم.
> من واسه سال دوم و دروس عمومی سوم اصن کتاب تست ندارم.سال دوم که در حد کنکور نخوندم.واسه ساله دومم و عمومی سوم کتاب بخرم یا صب کنم ویرایش جدید بیاد؟


بچه ها بیشتر پایه کار میکنن
شما الان چه کتابایی داری دقیقا؟

----------


## mohaddeseh.

بچه ها به نظرتون چطور باید زیست خیلی سبز سوم رو تو تابستون خوند؟؟؟...آخه 700 صفحست.من هر 5 صفحه درسنامه رو حداقلش تو 2 ساعت میخونم..........تا آخر تابستونم اگه فقط زیست خیی سبز 2 بخونم فکر نکنم تموم بشه چه برسه به بقیه درسا؟..چیکا کنم به نظرتون؟........این برام یه مشکل شده و زیستم هم اصلا خوب نیس.............

----------


## artim

> بچه ها به نظرتون چطور باید زیست خیلی سبز سوم رو تو تابستون خوند؟؟؟...آخه 700 صفحست.من هر 5 صفحه درسنامه رو حداقلش تو 2 ساعت میخونم..........تا آخر تابستونم اگه فقط زیست خیی سبز 2 بخونم فکر نکنم تموم بشه چه برسه به بقیه درسا؟..چیکا کنم به نظرتون؟........این برام یه مشکل شده و زیستم هم اصلا خوب نیس.............


با برنامه ریزی جلو برو که هم به زیست سوم برسی هم بقیه درس ها روی یک درس توی تابستون فقط تمرکز نکن
با برنامه پیش بری میرسی اون 700 صفحه همش که درسنامه نیست تست هم هست
تست ها رو مدیریت کن لازم نیست همه تست هاتو یجا بزنی

----------


## Sara prs

> بچه ها بیشتر پایه کار میکنن
> شما الان چه کتابایی داری دقیقا؟


زیست سوم و دوم خیلی سبز .درسنامه های زیست سوم رو خوندم ولی میخوام تست زیست دوم گاچ زیست سوم الگو بگیرم ولی ویرایش جدیدش معلوم نیس کی بیاد
شیمی 3 خیلی سبز
فیزیک پایه گاج
ریضی دوم و سوم گاج میکرو
عمومی هیچی ندارم.دومم ناقصه کلا
واسه چهارم مجبورم دو درس پیش خوانی کنم با کانون

البته بعضی از کتابامم مال پکیجه کانونه..که به درد نیخووره

----------


## zagheh

ریاضی و دیفرانسیل تخته سیاه محمد مهربان
شیمی مبتکران و خیلی سبز
عربی فیزیک دینی گاج

----------


## artim

> زیست سوم و دوم خیلی سبز .درسنامه های زیست سوم رو خوندم ولی میخوام تست زیست دوم گاچ زیست سوم الگو بگیرم ولی ویرایش جدیدش معلوم نیس کی بیاد
> شیمی 3 خیلی سبز
> فیزیک پایه گاج
> ریضی دوم و سوم گاج میکرو
> عمومی هیچی ندارم.دومم ناقصه کلا
> واسه چهارم مجبورم دو درس پیش خوانی کنم با کانون
> 
> البته بعضی از کتابامم مال پکیجه کانونه..که به درد نیخووره



خب خوبه با همین کتابا تا اواخر مرداد پیش برو
نهایت واسه ادبیات یک گاج بگیر
واسه عمومی هم عربی پیش نداره
همون گاج یا خیلی سبز بگیر
لازم نیست همه کتاباتو با هم بگیری
ممکنه کتاب های جدید بهتری بیاد

----------


## Mr Sky

دوستان من واسه منابع بالاخره به جمع بندی زی رسیدم ..بعد از چهار روز تحقیق......
.
.درصورتی که بنظرتون هر کدوم خوب نیست جایگزین روبگی...رشته ریاضی
1-شیمی:مبتکران سفید هر سه پایه
2-فیزیک:میکرو طبقه بندی گاج هرسه پابه
3-زبان:جامع مبتکران-درک مطلب مبتکران-تیک ایت گاج
4-عربی:جامه خیلی سبز -جامع گاج برای تست زنی
5-دینی:جامع میکرو گاج
6-حسابان و ریاضی 2:میکرو یا همون خاکستری گاج
7-دیفرانسیل:اول کوله پشتی برای تسلط بر موضوع و بعد تخته سیاه برای خوردن دیفرانسیل
8:هندسه پایه(1و2):نشر الگو
9:هندسه تحلیلی:فار +نشر اگو
10:جبر و گسسته:فار +میکرو گاج
11:ادبیات:قرابت <دریافت<املا و تاریخ ادبیات و لغت >الگو>
12زبان فارسی:خیلی سبز 
.
.
 و سوال مهم:کتاب های جامع سال چاپ رو رعایت کردن یعنی مثلا یه کتاب جامع با سال چاپ 94-95واسه کنکور 95مناسبه؟

----------


## rez657

ریاضی تجربی  چی پیشنهاد می کنین  برا کسی ک هیچی بلد نیس
66

----------


## nak

> ریاضی تجربی  چی پیشنهاد می کنین  برا کسی ک هیچی بلد نیس
> 66


میگن کانون ابی خوبه
نمیدونم
منم خوذم زیر خط فقرم

----------


## Simon2

> دوستان من واسه منابع بالاخره به جمع بندی زی رسیدم ..بعد از چهار روز تحقیق......
> .
> .درصورتی که بنظرتون هر کدوم خوب نیست جایگزین روبگی...رشته ریاضی
> 1-شیمی:مبتکران سفید هر سه پایه
> 2-فیزیک:میکرو طبقه بندی گاج هرسه پابه
> 3-زبان:جامع مبتکران-درک مطلب مبتکران-تیک ایت گاج
> 4-عربی:جامه خیلی سبز -جامع گاج برای تست زنی
> 5-دینی:جامع میکرو گاج
> 6-حسابان و ریاضی 2:میکرو یا همون خاکستری گاج
> ...


تخته سياه واسه ديفرانسيل كافيه بهترين درسنامه كتاباي بازاروداره هيچ نيازي به كوله پشتي نيست
هندسه تحليليم گاج ميكرو خيلي بهتر از اون دو تاست

----------


## Mahdi1377

دوستان اگه میشه یه منبع واسه دروس ریاضی و همچنین فیزیک معرفی کنید که بتونم درصد بالایی تو کانون بزنم.برای سال سوم میخوام.{کتاب اموزشی باشه نه تست}
مرسی

----------


## mbt.danial

> دوستان اگه میشه یه منبع واسه دروس ریاضی و همچنین فیزیک معرفی کنید که بتونم درصد بالایی تو کانون بزنم.برای سال سوم میخوام.{کتاب اموزشی باشه نه تست}
> مرسی



فیزیک که من از دیوی دی مسعودی استفاده کردم راضیم

----------


## Mahdi1377

> فیزیک که من از دیوی دی مسعودی استفاده کردم راضیم


خیلی ممنون ولی کتاب نمیشناسید ؟ ریاضی و فیزیک {آموزشی}؟

----------


## Sara prs

زیست گاج سال به سال بگیرم یا جامع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## artim

> زیست گاج سال به سال بگیرم یا جامع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کدوم بهتره؟


زیست نقره ای پایه و پیش 4 جلده

----------


## BrokenHeart

به نظرم جامع رو بگیرید .
موفق باشید .

----------


## moho

بنده تقریباً تمام کتب مطرح را در تمام درس ها بررسی کرده ام و برای دروس کتاب های زیر را پیشنهاد می کنم:

مطالعه ادبیات:

آرایه:چیزیست که باید با تمرین و تست یادش بگیرین و با خواندن مهارت کافی رو بدست نمیارین.

تاریخ ادبیات؛تاریخ ادبیات کارتونی نشر الگو

املا:املای خیلی سبز

لغت:لغت خیلی سبز

زبان فارسی:به واقع کتاب زبان فارسی خیلی سبز از سری کتاب های هفت خان که به تازگی چاپ شده است بهترین گزینه برای این درس شیرین!!! است.بنده لقمه مهرو ماه رو هم داشتم ولی این کتاب در یادگیری این درس واقعا به من کمکی نکرد.

قرابت:قرابت هم مثل آرایه ها با تمرین و تست روبه راه می شود...البته در این مورد خواندن کتاب تناسب مفهومی نشر دریافت تالیف استاد هامون سبطی توصیه می شه.

تست ادبیات:

تست زدن در ادبیات از ارکان مهم یادگیری این درس و آماده شدن برای کنکوره.در این باره کتاب جامع گاج نقره ای((ادبیات موضوعی گاج))توصیه میشه.

عربی:

درسی ست که اگه روش وقت بزارین به خوبی جواب می گیرید.توصیه بنده برای مطالعه قواعد این درس کتاب فوت و فن خیلی سبز و برای تست و نکات ترجمه هم گاج نقره ای ((گاج کامل))است.

دینی:

یک درس نمره بیار و واقعا ساده!!!برای مطالعه و تست در این درس از گاج نقره ای استفاده کنید.سعی کنید حداقل یک دور متن کتاب و پیام آیاتی که خود کتاب آورده است را بخوانید ..به اندیشه و تحقیق ها هم اهمیت مضاعف بدهید....در دوران جمع بندی هم استفاده از خط ویژه گاج واقعا جواب میدهد.

زبان:

بخاطر  آسانی بیش از حد این درس در آزمون امسال،تست زدن برای درک مطلب و کلوز را کنار نگذارید!!!سعی کنید لغات و قواعد این درس را در طول سال به طور مستمر  یاد بگیرید ...به احتمال بسیار قوی سال بعد درس زبان مجددا  مشکل می شود اما نه در حد سال 93 و 92...
برای مطالعه و تستِ کلی کتاب جامع مبتکران و برای لغات داخل کتاب تیک ایت گاج پیشنهاد می شود....توصیه بنده این است که لغات خارج کتابِ مهم را از کتاب لقمه ی (1201 لغت خارج کتاب) مهروماه یاد بگیرید.

زمین شناسی:

همان طور که می دانید این درس مظلوم :Yahoo (19):  برای علاقه مندان به داروسازی حائز اهمیت است و در رتبه کل شما هم تاثیر می گذارد...برای این درس کتاب واقعا جمع و جور و فوق العاده *جمع‌بندی طلایی و همایش زمین‌شناسی تالیف دکتر چلاجور* توصیه میشه*.*برای کسانی که می خوان وقت بیشتری بذارن کتاب جامع مهروماه گزینه مناسبیه.

ریاضی:

اگر با کتاب جامع مهروماه مشکلی ندارید این کتاب بهترین گزینه برای شماست...اما اگر مشکل دارید بین خیلی سبز و گاج((فقط پیشش به درد بخوره))یکی رو انتخاب کنید(ترجیحا گاج)پیشنهاد میشه.برای جمع بندی هم خط ویژه گاج *شدیدا* توصیه میشه.

زیست::::

کیه که ندونه زیست قلب تپنده کنکور تجربیه؟؟؟!!به واقع می دانید بخش قابل توجهی از موفقیت شما در این رشته تحصیلی می تواند در گرو بالا زدن این درس باشد...راز موفقیت شما در این درس مطالعه عمقی خود کتاب درسیست....بله خود کتاب درسی!!برای رفع ابهام مطالب مبهم می تونید از درسنامه های کتاب 8000 تست گاج استفاده کنید...برای تست زنی اولویتتان کتاب های زیست نشر الگو تالیف آقای اشکان هاشمی باشد....البته برای  کسانی که تازه شروع به خواندن مفهومی زیست کرده اند یا تا حالا توی باغ نبوده اند شروع با این کتاب جیز و حتی خطرناک است اگر چنین شرایطی دارید ابتدا از گاج نقره ای شروع کنید و سپس از کتاب نشر الگو استفاده کنید....اگر باز هم دوست دارید وقت بیشتری برای زیست بگذارید کتاب فاگوزیست گزینه خوبیست البته این کتاب بسیار پر حجم است و  یک نکته منفی دیگر نیز دارد:گاهی اوقات متضاد با کتاب درسی و اطلاعات دانش آموز دبیرستانیست!به عنوان مثال فاگوزیست رسما دیاپدز برای لنفوسیت ها را رد کرده است در حالی که دانش آموز هر چند غلط باید در کنکور 94 . بر پایه کتاب درسی می پذیرفت که لنفوسیت ها دیاپدز دارند!!اما در کل این کتاب پیشنهاد میشود...

فیزیک:

با این که فیزیک امسال به ظاهر سخت بود اما در واقع این گونه نبود!!چیزی که باعث شد فیزیک امسال دشوار به نظر بیاید خروج سوالات از ریتم تکراری چند سال اخیر بود!!!البته برخی سوالات عمده ی جنبه  محاسباتی خود را از دست داده و مفهومی تر شده بودند.برای این درس کتاب گاج نقره ای به شرطی که به خوبی مطالعه شود کاملا کافیست وبرای یک درصد معقول نیاز به کتاب تست بیشتر،واقعا نیست.البته برای کسانی که عشق فیزیک اند و دوست دارند این درس را در کنکور بالاتر هم بزنند و هم چنین کسانی که شدیدا وسواسی اند!!!! کتاب های فیزیک خیلی سبز و نشرالگو پیشنهاد می شوند.برای جمع بندی هم کتاب فیزیک مهروماه خوب است اما بهتر است آن را با کتاب فیزیک جمع بندی خط ویژه گاج که به زودی منتشر می شود مقایسه و یکی را انتخاب کنید.

شیمی:

 شیمی هم از آن درس های واقعا سرنوشت ساز است!!سوالات شیمی سال 94 گرایش عمده ای به شیمی آلی داشت...سعی کنید هر فرمول ساختاری ای را که در کتاب می بینید فول شوید.به هیچ واکنشی رحم نکنید!!! و در یک کلام کتاب درسی را بجوید و چند بار هم بجوید به این کار چی می گفتن ؟؟؟آفرین ... !!به این جملات گوشه،کنار کتاب درسی که می گوید هدف کتاب درسی حفظ فرمول های شیمیایی  و فلان و بهمان نیست!! ابدا توجه نکنید!!!بهترین گزینه برای این درس جلد های (واجب)کتاب مبتکران است البته کتاب گاج هم گزینه خوبیست اما اگه بخواین دقیقا بگم باید بگم که از لحاظ درسنامه ای مبتکران و از لحاظ تست گاج یکم  بهتره ولی در کل مبتکران توصیه میشه.در خرید کتاب های تست نشده و جدید کمی تعلل کنید چون این دو کتاب واقعا امتحان خودشونو پس دادان...برای جمع بندی هم جمع بندی خط ویژه (در دو جلد) توصیه میشه.


توجه: فعلا در خرید کتاب عجله نکنید تا کتاب ها با ویرایش 95 و مطابق با کنکورتون بیاد...تو تابستون هم حتما به عربی بهای ویژه بدبد نگید تا کنکور یادم می ره پس مرور این وسط چکارست؟؟

در ضمن از شما خواهش می کنم تا با حضور در تایپیک نمونه جزوه مفهومی-تکمیلی نظراتتون رو درباره ی این جزوه ارائه کنید تا جزوه نهایی قابل قبولتر بشه.موفق و موید باشید....

----------


## moho

در ضمن بنده نمی توانم در مورد ویرایش جدید کتاب های زیست خیلی سبز نظر بدهم چون اون ها را بررسی نکرده ام...زحمت این یکی دیگه به دوش خودتونه!!

----------


## sis413

> زیست گاج سال به سال بگیرم یا جامع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کدوم بهتره؟


به نظر من سال به سال خیلی سبز

----------


## Mahdi1377

دوستان زیست سال دوم مزینانی فوق العادست. با خوندن اون سوالات کنکور سال دوم واستون مثل آب خوردن میشه. ولی خب مشکل بزرگی داره اونم این که رنگ نوشته ها مشکیه و سردرد میگیره آدم. :Yahoo (2): 
ادبیات دوم : محوری
هندسه دوم : پرسمان
دین و زندگی دوم : پرسمان
عربی دوم : الگو
فیزیک دوم:الگو

----------


## moho

> دوستان زیست سال دوم مزینانی فوق العادست. با خوندن اون سوالات کنکور سال دوم واستون مثل آب خوردن میشه. ولی خب مشکل بزرگی داره اونم این که رنگ نوشته ها مشکیه و سردرد میگیره آدم.


زیست کنکور و آب خوردن؟؟؟؟رتبه یک تجربی هم چنین چیزی نمی گه!!!

----------


## Mahdi1377

زیست کنکور همش که نه !!!!!! زیست کنکور مربوط به سال دوم دبیرستان
همه ی شکل ها رو هم خوب توضیح داده ولی حیف فونتش خیلی بده هم ریزه هم مشکی.وگرنه برای سوم هم مزینانی می گرفتم نه نشر الگو :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr Sky

یه سوال اساسی...واسه کنکوری های 95 فقط کتاب های پیششون باید چاپ 94-95باشه ....واسه کتاب های پایه باید چاپ سال خودشون باشن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!؟؟؟!؟؟؟

----------


## MohammadT

> یه سوال اساسی...واسه کنکوری های 95 فقط کتاب های پیششون باید چاپ 94-95باشه ....واسه کتاب های پایه باید چاپ سال خودشون باشن درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!؟؟؟!؟؟؟


دوم : 92 93 سوم : 93 94

----------


## amir.abs

بچه ها برای رشته ریاضی کتاب تست درس به درس چه عمومی چه تخصصی چی پیشنهاد میکنین (برای دروس پایه)

----------


## farnazm77

*چاپ جدید زیست 2 خیلی سبز*

پر از غلط هستن. کلی تناقض و زیاده نویسی هم دارن. 
فونت خیلی ریز و نامشخص و یکنواخت که باعث اذیت شدن چشم ها می شن. مثلا قید ها رو خوب مشخص نکردن.
ولی توضیحاتشون کامل هست و تست ها هم سخت و دشوار. 
مسائل جدیدی هم بهشون پرداخته شده که ممکنه در کنکور مطرح بشن.
در کل الگو خیلی بهتره.

----------


## Sara prs

> دوم : 92 93 سوم : 93 94


اومممم 
من شیمی دو کتاب تست نگرفتم الان میرم پیش.. :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (83): 
. بگردم مبتکران اون سالو پیدا کنم یا ویرایش جدید هم بگیرم خوبه؟
شیمی دو بعد از ما تغییر کرد؟؟

----------


## ali1st

آقا اینقدر حساسیت نداره که چند تا منبع که شناختید دیگه شروع کنید
حالا تابستونه تازه اولش هم هست اگه قرار باشه تا وسطای تابستون توی تاپیکا دنبال منبع بگردید تا آخر تابستون به اون ها نگاه کنید فایده که نداره 
شما سطح الانتونو ببینید اگه 0 درصدید با گاج پرسمان و محوری سبز و آّبی قلمچی هم می تونید تا 10 درصد خودتونو رشد بدید
بعد که پیشرفت کردید دنبال منابع رتبه های برتر بگردید
دی وی دی این گیلنا(احمدی و مسعودی و...) راهم من خریدم یک کلام پولمو ریختم توی آّ

----------


## AliReza13

من که کاملا گیج شدم
من سال دوم رو میخوام بخونم بعضیا میگن کتاب  نگیر بزار تغییرات اعمال بشه
به نظرتون چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## EDGE98

دین و زندگی : گاج جامع
عربی : گاج جامع
انگلیسی : مبتکران سال به سال اناری + از متن نترسیم شبقره
ادبیات : املا و لغات الگو + تاریخ ادبیات الگو + قرابت کلک + ارایه هامون سبطی
=============================================
ریاضی : جامع مهرو ماه و تخته سیاه (من این دو تا رو دارم)
فیزیک : گاج پایه
زیست : خیلی سبز سال به سال
شیمی : مبتکران تک جلدی


فقط دوستان من یه سوال داشتم من خیلی سبز سال به سال 1و 2 رو دارم به نظرتون لازمه الگو هم بگیرم؟

----------


## h@m!d reza

من برا فيزيك ، كتاب گاج ميكرو رو دارم، ولي مي خوام ، يه كتاب ديگه بگيرم و تكميلش كنم...
بنظرتون خيلي سبز بهتره  يا الگو ؟؟؟؟

مي خوام تستاش خيلي نباشه، كه تموم شه

----------


## Northern Eagle

> من برا فيزيك ، كتاب گاج ميكرو رو دارم، ولي مي خوام ، يه كتاب ديگه بگيرم و تكميلش كنم...
> بنظرتون خيلي سبز بهتره  يا الگو ؟؟؟؟
> 
> مي خوام تستاش خيلي نباشه، كه تموم شه


خیلی سبز کمتره و سخت تر

----------


## MohammadT

> خیلی سبز کمتره و سخت تر


عزیزم کی تست های خیلی سبز سخت تر از الگو شد ما نفهمیدیم ؟!!
الان به جرئت می تونم بگم الگو بهترین کتاب های فیزیکو داره چه از لحاظ آموزش و چه از لحاظ تست . شما هیجا نمی تونی تست های که الگو داره رو پیدا کنی

----------


## smh1447

سلام میشه بگین آزمونا سال دوم 93-94 رو (تجربی) از کجا بگیرم؟؟؟ میخام واسه تابستون و کنکور تمرین کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Northern Eagle

> عزیزم کی تست های خیلی سبز سخت تر از الگو شد ما نفهمیدیم ؟!!
> الان به جرئت می تونم بگم الگو بهترین کتاب های فیزیکو داره چه از لحاظ آموزش و چه از لحاظ تست . شما هیجا نمی تونی تست های که الگو داره رو پیدا کنی


به نظر من که اینطوریه.تستای فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز که من یه مقداری کار کردم از تستهای الگو خیلی نه ولی سخت تر بود

----------


## smh1447

سلام میشه بگین آزمونا سال دوم 93-94 رو (تجربی) از کجا بگیرم؟؟؟ میخام واسه تابستون و کنکور تمرین کنم

----------


## Bano.m

دوستان به نظرتون کدوم کتابا رو نگه دارم وکدوما رو بیخیال بشم؟(از نظر سال چاپ و کیفیت و...)*
تخصصی:

1-فیزیک:
*فیزیک 2:آبی قلم چی –دوسالانه پر تکرار قلم چی
فیزیک3:سیر تا پیاز گاج(چاپ 93)
فیزیک پایه:10سال کنکور ابی قلم چی (چاپ 90)
فیزیک پیش:دوسالانه پر تکرار قلم چی(چاپ 89)- گاج میکرو(چاپ 91-90)*

2-شیمی:
*شیمی 2: مبتکران مهندس بازرگان( آموزش)(چاپ 90) ــــ انتشارات خوشخوان (چاپ 86) ــــ آبی قلم چی(چاپ90) 
شیمی3:مبتکران آموزش(چاپ91) ــــ آبی قلم چی (چاپ 88)
شیمی پیش:ابی قلم چی (چاپ 90) ـــ فیض دانش (معلم یار)(چاپ 86)*

3-ریاضی:
*ریاضیات1 : نوبل (چاپ 87)
ریاضیات2 :نوبل (چاپ88) ــــ پرسمان گاج(چاپ 89)
حساب دیفرانسیل وانتگرال:جلد 1و2 انتشارات خوشخوان *

4-...
*آمار :گاج میکرو(چاپ 90-89)
هندسه 1: نشر الگو (چاپ 88) ....هندسه 2: نشر الگو (چاپ 89) 
هندسه تحلیلی: نشر الگو (چاپ 89)ــــ ابی قلم چی (چاپ 90)
کتاب تابستان قلم چی (چهارم ریاضی)(چاپ 90)6سال کنکور ریاضی وفیزیک (چاپ 89)اشتباهات متداول ..قلم چی..(دروس اختصاصی پیش)(چاپ 90)
*

عمومی:*
کتاب30 مجموعه سوال عمومی جلد 1و2 (زرد قلم چی )(چاپ 90) *

1-ادبیات:
*ادبیات 3:کلک(مدرسه کنکور)(چاپ 93)
آرایه های ادبی :کلک(تب کنکور) 
زبان وادبیات فارسی:مجموعه طبقه بندی شده چهار درس در چهار کتاب .ابی قلم چی شامل سال اول ودوم وپیش (چاپ 89)*

2-دین وزندگی:
*چهار درس در چهار کتاب ابی قلم چی (چاپ 90)
آیات وروایات ابی قلم چی (چاپ 88)
دین وزندگی کنکور ابی قلم چی (چاپ 86)*

3-انگلیسی:
*انگلیسی 3:نوبل (چاپ 88)
انگلیسی پیش: گاج میکرو (چاپ 90-89)*
4- عربی:*گاج میکرو (چاپ 91-90)*

با توجه به اینکه درسای سال دوم رو اساسی باید بشینم بخونم... بین اینا کدوماش به دردم میخوردن؟*

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دوستان به نظرتون کدوم کتابا رو نگه دارم وکدوما رو بیخیال بشم؟(از نظر سال چاپ و کیفیت و...)*
> تخصصی:
> 
> 1-فیزیک:
> *فیزیک 2:آبی قلم چی –دوسالانه پر تکرار قلم چی
> فیزیک3:سیر تا پیاز گاج(چاپ 93)
> فیزیک پایه:10سال کنکور ابی قلم چی (چاپ 90)
> فیزیک پیش:دوسالانه پر تکرار قلم چی(چاپ 89)- گاج میکرو(چاپ 91-90)*
> 
> ...


اونایی رو که قرمز کردم باهاشون شیشه پاک کن!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> اونایی رو که قرمز کردم باهاشون شیشه پاک کن!


حیفه شیشه که باهاش پاک بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bano.m

> حیفه شیشه که باهاش پاک بشه


چرا اخه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bano.m

> اونایی رو که قرمز کردم باهاشون شیشه پاک کن!


فیزیک 2 قلم چی چرا؟....من فقط فصل چهارشو دیدم...همه نکاتو گفته و شیرین بود کلا

----------


## Mr.Dr

> فیزیک 2 قلم چی چرا؟....من فقط فصل چهارشو دیدم...همه نکاتو گفته و شیرین بود کلا


کتابای قلمچی کلن چرتن!
یکی دوستام آبی قلمچی رو داشت هر کاری میکرد درصدش از 40-50 بالاتر نمیرفت! 
الگو گرفت الآن راحت 80-90 میزنه!

----------


## Hellion

> چرا اخه؟


قلمچی فقط ازمونش کتاباشو باید دور ریخت

----------


## Bano.m

> کتابای قلمچی کلن چرتن!
> یکی دوستام آبی قلمچی رو داشت هر کاری میکرد درصدش از 40-50 بالاتر نمیرفت! 
> الگو گرفت الآن راحت 80-90 میزنه!


..تا حالا درست درمون تست نزدم  اما میدونم فعلا  صفر درصدم...پس برای شروع خوبه... ویکم جا افتادم برم سراغ  سطح بالا تر

----------


## Mr.Dr

> قلمچی فقط ازمونش کتاباشو باید دور ریخت


باید آتش زد  :Yahoo (43):   :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Bano.m

> قلمچی فقط ازمونش کتاباشو باید دور ریخت


از ازمونشم خیلی راضی نیستن

----------


## Bano.m

> باید آتش زد


چه کاریه اخه ....خو بدین کتابخونه شهر یا مدرستون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> چه کاریه اخه ....خو بدین کتابخونه شهر یا مدرستون


آخه حیفه که یکی وقتشو بذاره برای این کتابا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hellion

> چه کاریه اخه ....خو بدین کتابخونه شهر یا مدرستون


حجم زیادی اشغال میکنه حیفه باید سوزوند کوچیک شه حجمش کمتر بشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Dr

حالا فهمیدم!  :Yahoo (1): 
بهترین کار بازیافته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bano.m

> آخه حیفه که یکی وقتشو بذاره برای این کتابا


چرا؟ برا اونا که  تازه کارن خوبه که :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Bano.m

افرین به شما خخخ
......................
پس برا شیمی پیش چی بگیرم..اونم مبتکران؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> افرین به شما خخخ
> ......................
> پس برا شیمی پیش چی بگیرم..اونم مبتکران؟


بله برای شروع خوبه.

----------


## amir.abs

برای درسای عمومی برای رشته ریاضی چه کتابایی پیشنهاد میکنین ؟؟؟ (لطفا کتابیو بگین که حجمش کم باشه) :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

زیست فاگوزیست با نشرالگو...فیزیک گاج....ریاضی خیلی سبز.....شیمی سال ب سال گاج......زمین مهروماه.....زبان کیاسالار.....دینی نشرالگو......ادبیات کتابچه های مبحثی نشرالگو......عربی گاج سفید و خیلی سبز فرقی ندارن

----------


## specialops

> برای درسای عمومی برای رشته ریاضی چه کتابایی پیشنهاد میکنین ؟؟؟ (لطفا کتابیو بگین که حجمش کم باشه)


*داداش شما یه سطحی از خودت بگو تا بنده یه پیشنهادی بدم!*

----------


## amir.abs

یعنی چی یه سطحی 
؟

----------


## f68

> یعنی چی یه سطحی 
> ؟


ینی اینک ضعیفی متوسط رو ب پایینی متوسط رو ب بالایی قویی

----------


## amir.abs

متوسط ام ... 
کتاب های سنگین اصلا نمیخوام چون واقعا جز اینکه وقته ادمو بگیرن به هیچ دردی نمیخورن
از یه طرف کتاب های خیلی دستو پا شکسته هم نمیخوام 
کتاب جامع و خوب و مناسب سراغ دارین بگین لطفا  ((فقط عمومی ))

----------


## specialops

> متوسط ام ... 
> کتاب های سنگین اصلا نمیخوام چون واقعا جز اینکه وقته ادمو بگیرن به هیچ دردی نمیخورن
> از یه طرف کتاب های خیلی دستو پا شکسته هم نمیخوام 
> کتاب جامع و خوب و مناسب سراغ دارین بگین لطفا  ((فقط عمومی ))


*همون جور که دوستمون گفت منظور بنده سطح درسی شما بود
اما معرفی منیع

برای ادبیات به نظرم کتابی نیست که کامل باشه و باید بسیار روی اون وقت گذاشت اما اگر اصرار داری و حوصله هم نداری به نظرم بهترین کتاب 2 جلد خط وژه گاجه که اساتید نابغه ای اون رو نوشتن!

برای عربی بهترین کتاب کم حجم (تا الان) کتاب زیپ اندیشه فائق است که البته یکی عیب داره و اون کم بودن تسته ولی وقتی اون رو ببینید به این نتیجه میرسید که با این حجم امکان قرار دادن تست بیشتر نبوده(کتاب های خط ویژه و جمع بندی خیلی سبز هم هنوز نیومدن ولی به نظرم مخصوصا کتاب خیلی سبز وقتی بیاد کتاب بسیار عالی میشه که جفتشون امسال میان و خط ویژه جلد یکش اومده) واگر کم حجم تر خاستید آفاردئون های فار هم بسیار خوبه!جمع بندی مهرو ماه و همایش دریافت رو ندیدم ولی دوستان خیلی ازشون تعریف کردن

برای دین و زندگی بازهم همون زیپ اندیشه فائق بدون چون و چرا بهترینه و حتی به نظر من کتاب هایی مثل گاج و الگو رو هم به چالش میکشه!خط ویژه هم خوبه

برای زبان هم کتاب های (فیل مبتکران-خط ویژه-زیپ اندیشه فائق-زرد مهروماه-جمع بندی خیلی سبز) هستن که نظر بنده روی دوتای اوله!


در ضمن در آخر باید خدمتتون بگم که ممکنه یه شخصی با خوندن این ها طی سال نتیجه بگیره و نیاز به کتاب حجیم نداشته باشه (مث خودم و اگه جزو این دسته هستید بهتون تبریک میگم و خوشبحالتون) ولی لزوما این اتفاق برای هر کسی نمی افته و امکان نتیجه ندادن نسبتا زیاده و به نطرم اگه مطمئمن نیستید ریسک نکنید ولی یه سناریو دیگه هم هست که اونم اینه شما اصلا قصد وقت گذاشتن روی عمومی ها رو ندارید که به نظر بنده باز هم این کار به شدت ریسک داره و توصیه نمیشه !


سوالی بود در خدمتم!*

----------


## amir.abs

به نظر شما از کتاب های کتابخونه میشه استفاده کرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اخه ممکنه قدیمی باشنو اینا ...

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> بنده تقریباً تمام کتب مطرح را در تمام درس ها بررسی کرده ام و برای دروس کتاب های زیر را پیشنهاد می کنم:
> 
> مطالعه ادبیات:
> 
> آرایه:چیزیست که باید با تمرین و تست یادش بگیرین و با خواندن مهارت کافی رو بدست نمیارین.
> 
> تاریخ ادبیات؛تاریخ ادبیات کارتونی نشر الگو
> 
> املا:املای خیلی سبز
> ...


*ببخشيد ولي در كتاب فاگوزيست به طور قطع دياپدز لنفوسيت ها رو رد نكرده بلكه گفته در برخي منابع براي آن دياپدز در نظر مي گيرند و برخي ديگر براي آن دياپدز در نظر نميگيرن در ضمن تو جدولي هم كه تو كتابشون هست هر دو رو نوشته و گفتن با توجه به ساير گزينه ها بايد فهميد چه چيزي مد نظر طراحه 

بازهم جسارت منو ببخشيد* :Yahoo (3):

----------


## moho

> *ببخشيد ولي در كتاب فاگوزيست به طور قطع دياپدز لنفوسيت ها رو رد نكرده بلكه گفته در برخي منابع براي آن دياپدز در نظر مي گيرند و برخي ديگر براي آن دياپدز در نظر نميگيرن در ضمن تو جدولي هم كه تو كتابشون هست هر دو رو نوشته و گفتن با توجه به ساير گزينه ها بايد فهميد چه چيزي مد نظر طراحه 
> 
> بازهم جسارت منو ببخشيد*


والا تو چاپی که بنده مطالعه کردم در ابتدا توضیحاتی در مورد دیدگاه های موافق و مخالف داده شده بود که به نظرم اصلا نیاز نبود چون اگه طراح بخواد عبور لنفوسیت ها از جدار رگ ها رو چیزی بجز دیاپدز بگیره کاملا خارج از محدوده کتاب عمل کرده که واقعا بعیده چنین کاری بکنه!!! :Yahoo (21): ولی خود آقای جوادی از عدم دیاپدز لنفوسیت ها حمایت کرده بود!!توی جدول هم فقط نوشته بود دیاپدز ندارد!!!خب همه ی این ها به ذهن دانش آموز جهت میده . با همه ی این ها،چنین مواردی توی فاگوزیست انگشت شماره و شاید توی چاپ های جدید برطرف شده(واقعا خبر ندارم!!).در کل این کتاب، از دید بنده واقعا کتاب خوبیه البته به شرطی که در کنارش کتاب درسی هم خونده بشه....موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## doctor Hastii

کتاب ژنتیک به زبان آدمیزاد و کتاب زیست گیاهی مهر و ماه خوبن؟؟ راستی من برای زیست سوم ویرایش جدید خیلی سبز دارم برای کنکور 95 همونو بخونم یا نشرالگو بگیرم؟؟راستی با وجود کتاب های نشرالگو به کتاب جامع زیست گاج نیازی هست؟؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

کتاب ژنتیک مهروماه خیلی خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده !!!!!! به جاش ژنتیک تخته سیاه بگیری بهتره . نشرالگو واسه زیست سوم بگیری بهتره . البته واسه تست وگرنه درسنامش به گرد پای خیلی سبز هم نمیرسه . زیست جامع گاج هم نکات خیلی خوبی داره که اگه بخونیش خوبه . البته واجب نیست . اگه وقت نداری همون الگو کافیه .

----------


## Sleeplife

خواخشا این تاپیک رو جدا کنید، بکنید سه تا تاپیک
[CENTER]1) منابع کنکور (عمومی) 
2)اختصاصی ریاضی
3)اختصاصی تجربی[/CENTER]


تو این تاپیکی ک الان هس هیچی نمیشه فهمید، همه چیز قاطی پاتیه

----------


## alikeshavarz466

به نظرتون  برای دوم تجربی فیزیک گاج بهتره یا نشر الگو یا...؟ فقط برای تست میخوام. کتابی معرفی کنین که  باهاش بتونم رتبه خوبی در کنکور کسب کنم. راستی باید تست در طول سال تحصیلی زد یا در تابستون؟

----------


## Mr Sky

هر دو خوبن...بستگی به خودت داره...برو کتاب فروشی هر دو رو نگاه کن هر کدوم بهتر بود رو انتخاب کن..

----------


## alikeshavarz466

اگه راستش بخواهی هیچ کدوم از این کتابا توی شهرمون نیست که برم ببینم کدوم بهترترند  اگه شما می تونین راهنمایی ام کنید.

----------


## Catman

> به نظرتون  برای دوم تجربی فیزیک گاج بهتره یا نشر الگو یا...؟ فقط برای تست میخوام. کتابی معرفی کنین که  باهاش بتونم رتبه خوبی در کنکور کسب کنم. راستی باید تست در طول سال تحصیلی زد یا در تابستون؟


برای تسلط اولیه گاج و برای تثبیت الگو.

----------


## alikeshavarz466

می تونید لینک خرید گاج برام بدید . چون چندتا گاج برای فیزیک داریم و پاسخ تستاش درون کتاب است یا باید کتاب جداگونه ای بخریم؟  گاج فقط تست داره؟

----------


## ..behnaz..

بچه ها واس زیست الگو + کتاب درسی کافیه یا کتاب دیگه ای هم درکنارش باید بگیرم؟؟

----------


## Catman

گاج نقره ای مخصوص کنکوره و دوجلدی هست یک جلد تست و جلد دوم پاسخنامه و درسنامه
درسنامه هم داره.

----------


## Catman

> بچه ها واس زیست الگو + کتاب درسی کافیه یا کتاب دیگه ای هم درکنارش باید بگیرم؟؟


اگر سطح زیستتون خوبه و بالای 50-60 میزنین الگو +کتاب درسی کافیه 
درغیر اینصورت اول گاج رو بزنین بعد الگو(البته فقط برای تست)

----------


## Mr Sky

فیزیک گاج مثل مبتکرانه شیمی هست...تو قسمت پاسخنامه درسنامه داره که خیلی خوبم هستن....در مورد فیزیک پایش کتاباش جدایه"پاسخنانه و تست"ولی در مورد دوم نمیدونم

----------


## Catman

> فیزیک گاج مثل مبتکرانه شیمی هست...تو قسمت پاسخنامه درسنامه داره که خیلی خوبم هستن....در مورد فیزیک پایش کتاباش جدایه"پاسخنانه و تست"ولی در مورد دوم نمیدونم


کتاب پایش جامع هست ؟

----------


## alikeshavarz466

برای تست  فیزیک دوم  فقط از الگو استفاده کنم خوبه یا گاج بهتره؟ میتونید دلیلش هم بگید؟

----------


## Mr Sky

پیش نداره..فیزیک 1و2و3با همن.....که البته فصل 2و3فیزیک 2رو تو پیش آورده

----------


## Catman

> برای تست  فیزیک دوم  فقط از الگو استفاده کنم خوبه یا گاج بهتره؟ میتونید دلیلش هم بگید؟



اگر سطحتون بالاست و کاملا تسلط دارین الگو بهتره از نظرم و سطحش بالاتره . باتوجه به کنکور امسال تنها با گاج نمیشه درصد بالایی بدست اورد ولی کتابش پیش نیاز سایر کتب سنگینتر هست چون به درک مطلب کمک میکنه.

----------


## alikeshavarz466

کتابی برام معرفی کنید که دارای لغات عربی و انگلیسی باشد؟ مهروماه یا ... .

----------


## علی پاتر

لقمه مهروماه عالیه

----------


## alikeshavarz466

من برای فیزیک2(دوم تجربی) کتابی میخوام برام معرفی کنید که با اون بتونم درصد بالایی بزنم.الگو،گاج،مبتکران یا ... . دلیلش هم بگید. برای کنکور 96-97 میخواما

----------


## newpath

واسه قسمت مسایل شیمی چی خوبه ؟ کتابی که مسایلش قوی باشه

----------


## doctor Hastii

> کتاب ژنتیک مهروماه خیلی خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده !!!!!! به جاش ژنتیک تخته سیاه بگیری بهتره . نشرالگو واسه زیست سوم بگیری بهتره . البته واسه تست وگرنه درسنامش به گرد پای خیلی سبز هم نمیرسه . زیست جامع گاج هم نکات خیلی خوبی داره که اگه بخونیش خوبه . البته واجب نیست . اگه وقت نداری همون الگو کافیه .


حرفاتون رو تایید میکنم به جز اون قسمتی که گفتین برای ژنتیک تخته سیاه  بگیرم..من اتفاقا ژنتیک تخته سیاه رو دارم ولی هرگز حاضر نیستم دوباره  بخونمش چون  به جای اینکه بیاد مفهومی یاد بده وادار میکنه که ژنتیک رو حفظ  کنیم نمونه ی بارزش هم قسمت شجره نامش هست که فهمیدن الگوی شجره نامه رو  به صورت نکات کاملا حفظی یاد داده ...کلا از کتاب های انتشارات تخته سیاه متنفرم

----------


## M-95

سلام ببخشید چه فرقی بین ریاضی دو و سه میکرو گاج با الگو هست؟
ممنون میشم راهمانیم کنید.

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> والا تو چاپی که بنده مطالعه کردم در ابتدا توضیحاتی در مورد دیدگاه های موافق و مخالف داده شده بود که به نظرم اصلا نیاز نبود چون اگه طراح بخواد عبور لنفوسیت ها از جدار رگ ها رو چیزی بجز دیاپدز بگیره کاملا خارج از محدوده کتاب عمل کرده که واقعا بعیده چنین کاری بکنه!!!ولی خود آقای جوادی از عدم دیاپدز لنفوسیت ها حمایت کرده بود!!توی جدول هم فقط نوشته بود دیاپدز ندارد!!!خب همه ی این ها به ذهن دانش آموز جهت میده . با همه ی این ها،چنین مواردی توی فاگوزیست انگشت شماره و شاید توی چاپ های جدید برطرف شده(واقعا خبر ندارم!!).در کل این کتاب، از دید بنده واقعا کتاب خوبیه البته به شرطی که در کنارش کتاب درسی هم خونده بشه....موفق و موید باشید.


*تو كتابي كه جلدش آبيه صفحه 23 تو جدول نوشتن ندارند- دارند
شايد ويرايش كردن در هر صورت موفق و مويد باشيد* :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Aguila Roja

به نظر من ریاضی تجربی فقط خیلی سبز  فیزیک میکو گاج زیست الگو و میکرو گاج شیمی میکرو گاج یا مبتکران ولی میکرو گاج بهتره منظورم جامع گاج عربی گاج زبان گاج یا مبتکران یا کتاب کیاسالار ادبیات نمیدونم چ منبعی کامله دینی فقط گاج

----------


## broslee

سلام.من فیزیکم خوبه و فیزیک 3 رو کمابیش تستی کار کردم .برای درصد عالی تو فیزیک به نظرتون فیزیک پایه الگو رو کار کنم یا گاج نقره ای؟.گاج نقره ای رو دارم البته چاپ93 .

----------


## M-95

> سلام ببخشید چه فرقی بین ریاضی دو و سه میکرو گاج با الگو هست؟
> ممنون میشم راهمانیم کنید.


کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## mahsa92

> من برای فیزیک2(دوم تجربی) کتابی میخوام برام معرفی کنید که با اون بتونم درصد بالایی بزنم.الگو،گاج،مبتکران یا ... . دلیلش هم بگید. برای کنکور 96-97 میخواما


با توجه به اينكه وقت زيادي داري و درصد بالا ميخواي الگو مناسب تره

----------


## M a s o u d

> به نظر من ریاضی تجربی فقط خیلی سبز  فیزیک میکو گاج زیست الگو و میکرو گاج شیمی میکرو گاج یا مبتکران ولی میکرو گاج بهتره منظورم جامع گاج عربی گاج زبان گاج یا مبتکران یا کتاب کیاسالار ادبیات نمیدونم چ منبعی کامله دینی فقط گاج


فیزیک باحال ترین منبع "معجزه ی فیزیک مهر و ماه" هستش. هم کم حجمه و هم نکته ها رو گفته ولی بیشتر برای جمع بندی خوبه اما هرکی نگیرتش کتاب خوبی رو ازدست داده.
برای شیمی سال سوم به نظرم خیلی سبز بهتره.برای چهارم هم همینطور.(من خودم شیمیه امسال رو 70 زدم با همین کتابا) البته برای جمع بندی هم از مهر و ماه استفاده کردم که خیلی خوب بود

----------


## fahimeh72

دوستان برای دین و زندگی کتاب گاج جامع خوبه یا جامع نشر الگو ؟ اخه کتاب درسی رو ندارم کتابی کیخوام که واقعا از لحاظ درسنامه کامل باشه کدوم کاملتره برا کسی که کتاب درسی نداره؟

----------


## artim

*اینجا تاپیک جامع و مادر هست لطفا اینجا بپرسین*





بچه های این چ وضعشه همه یه تایپیک زده این کتاب خوبه این کتاب بده فلانو بهمان 

بچه ها از این ب بعد اینجا میپرسین این کتاب خوبه یا بده و ... دیگ تایپیک جدا نمیزنین چون واقعا بچه ها گیچ میشن 


خب حالا من بعد از یک سال و 3 ماه تحقیق و پرسش از بچه های باتجربه خخ ( کچلشون کردم از بس سوالای چرت و مزخرف و تکراری پرسیدم ) ب این نتیجه رسیدم 


اختصاصی :

زیست:
کتاب درسی(واجب) + تابستون گاج + مهر به بعد الگو 

شیمی:
درسنامه گاج یا مبتکران یا خیلی سبز+حل تستای گاج یا میتکران یا خیلی سبز+مهر به بعد اگر خر پولید الگو سال به سال اگه هم مثل ما بودجتون کمه ازمون فار 

فیزیک:
(اگه نیاز بود کتاب اموزش فیزیک سال به سال الگو ) + تستای سال به سال الگو 
یا فیزیک اموزش سال به سال الگو+تستای سال به سال الگو 

ریاضی:
اگثرا میگن درسنامه ی پایه الگو و پیش گاج + تست های پایه الگو و پیش گاج 
یا درسنامه ریاضی پیش گاج و خط ویژه گاج برا پایه + تست های پیش گاح و پایه خط ویژه گاج 

زمینم هم:
کتاب درسی+جمع بندی نشر برد 
یا درسنامه مهروماه+تست مهروماه
یا هم کتاب درسی +خیلی سبز 

عمومی هم بعدا مینویسم    @f68


سلام برای منبع فیزیک در تابستان دوم به سوم تجربی چه پیشنهادی دارید 
کتاب فیزیک پایه گاج مناسب است یا کتاب فیزیک 2 گاج برای شروع یا حتی جامع خیلی سبز   @mjplv


فکر میکنید جدیدترین منبع چی باشه ؟ برخی میگن الگو ولی اون ناقصه شیمی دوم و پیش 1 داره و بقیه معلوم نیست کی برسند !!برای من تجربی مبتکران درسنامه هایی با تکنیک سریع نداره اما هنوز بهترینه ولی مشکل تستهای کنکوره کسی پیشنهادی نداره اسم گاج و خیلی سبز هم نیارید چیز خاصتری نیستند.نظر بدید با دلیل @پریسافرد


من سال آینده میرم دوم و میخواستم ریاضی 2 رو پیش خوانی کنم 
یه منبع میخواستم که درسنامه اش کامل باشه 
یین این منابع کدوم بهتره ؟
- الگو
- خیلی سبز
- گاج (سیر تا پیاز )  @Soroush313



دوستان اگه میشه جواب این سوال منو بدید : می خوام کتاب زیست واسه زیست 1 بخرم . موندم که زیست الگو بگیرم یا جامع گاج . به نظرتون کدوم بهتره ؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید  @Alireza.arvin



سلام من میخوام اول رو سوالای ساده و متوسط حسابان تسلط پیدا كنم بعد برم نشر الگو بخونم از رو گاج سفید (البته چاپ 91شو دارم) بخونم یا 30سال كنكور قلمچی لطفا كمك كنید بچه ها مرسی   @K0nkurii1111

----------


## f68

آرتیم حله  :Yahoo (1): 

من برا خودم نمیخواستم برا بچه ها اون تایپیکو زدم ک سردرگم نشن 

وگرن من دیگ میرم

----------


## parisa_h

*جامع ریاضی خیلی سبز گرفتم برای درصد بالا 70 خوبه عایا؟*

----------


## artim

> آرتیم حله 
> 
> من برا خودم نمیخواستم برا بچه ها اون تایپیکو زدم ک سردرگم نشن 
> 
> وگرن من دیگ میرم



شما تاج سر. هر تاپیک که دوس داری بزن من نمیگم چرا
فقط این جامع تره گفتم اگه خواستین بیاین اینجا
طرف میاد چند صفحه بخونه دستگیرش بشه

----------


## parisa_h

جواب منو میشه بدید؟

----------


## bbehzad

این کتاب ریاضی خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه ولی نه اونقدری که میگن من گرفتم خوندم عصبیم کرد مثلا مبحث حدش و خوندم یهو دیدم 140تا سوال یه شکل و خیلی راحت دارم حل میکنم کسانی که میخوان بالای 50 بزن به فکر کتاب سطح بالاتر باشن.انقد به این فکر نکنین چون همه میگن خیلی سبز بریم خیلی سبز بگیریم.یا همه میگن شیمی مبتکران پس مبتکران بخونی حله.نه اینطوری نیست.از کلیشه خارج شید برید کتابارو خوب بررسی کنید دوسطح بالاتر از کنکورو هدف قرار بدید تا بتونید کنکور موفق شید

----------


## artim

> *جامع ریاضی خیلی سبز گرفتم برای درصد بالا 70 خوبه عایا؟*





> جواب منو میشه بدید؟


اره خوبه انتظار  درسنامه کامل کلامل نداشته باش
اما درسنامه مختصر و مفید + تست های عالی
خوبه در کل اگه ریاضیت متوسطه
شمام تاج سر

----------


## parisa_h

> این کتاب ریاضی خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه ولی نه اونقدری که میگن من گرفتم خوندم عصبیم کرد مثلا مبحث حدش و خوندم یهو دیدم 140تا سوال یه شکل و خیلی راحت دارم حل میکنم کسانی که میخوان بالای 50 بزن به فکر کتاب سطح بالاتر باشن.انقد به این فکر نکنین چون همه میگن خیلی سبز بریم خیلی سبز بگیریم.یا همه میگن شیمی مبتکران پس مبتکران بخونی حله.نه اینطوری نیست.از کلیشه خارج شید برید کتابارو خوب بررسی کنید دوسطح بالاتر از کنکورو هدف قرار بدید تا بتونید کنکور موفق شید


چی بگیرم پس ؟ الگو ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Lara27

> این کتاب ریاضی خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه ولی نه اونقدری که میگن من گرفتم خوندم عصبیم کرد مثلا مبحث حدش و خوندم یهو دیدم 140تا سوال یه شکل و خیلی راحت دارم حل میکنم کسانی که میخوان بالای 50 بزن به فکر کتاب سطح بالاتر باشن.انقد به این فکر نکنین چون همه میگن خیلی سبز بریم خیلی سبز بگیریم.یا همه میگن شیمی مبتکران پس مبتکران بخونی حله.نه اینطوری نیست.از کلیشه خارج شید برید کتابارو خوب بررسی کنید دوسطح بالاتر از کنکورو هدف قرار بدید تا بتونید کنکور موفق شید


واسه ریاضی شما چی میخوای بخونی آقا بهزاد؟

----------


## bbehzad

​پایه الگو.پیش گاج .

----------


## parisa_h

> اره خوبه انتضار درسنامه کامل کلامل نداشته باش
> اما درسنامه مختصر و مفید + تست های عالی
> خوبه در کل اگه ریاضیت متوسطه
> شمام تاج سر


سطح بالا میخوام . فهمیدم به درد نمیخوره. شما چشم مایی . خخخخخ

----------


## artim

> سطح بالا میخوام . فهمیدم به درد نمیخوره. شما چشم مایی . خخخخخ


سطح بالا الگو بزن
سطح خیلی خیلی بالا بنفش کانون بزن

----------


## MohammadT

> ​پایه الگو.پیش گاج .


به نظرت جامع الگو خوب نیست؟ قراره ویرایش جدیدیش هم بیاد

----------


## parisa_h

> سطح بالا الگو بزن
> سطح خیلی خیلی بالا بنفش کانون بزن


*هــــــی . کمرم شکست زیر بار این کتابا ....*

----------


## f68

> *هــــــی . کمرم شکست زیر بار این کتابا ....*


دقیقا 

گیج شدیم رف 

ب خدا یک سالم ب خاطر این منابع ب هدر رف اهه

----------


## parisa_h

> دقیقا 
> 
> گیج شدیم رف 
> 
> ب خدا یک سالم ب خاطر این منابع ب هدر رف اهه


واقعـــــــا. یک کتاب درست و حسابی بنویسن برای هر درس همه برن همونو بخونن و السلام .

----------


## f68

بچه ها @*MohammadT* 
و 
@*bbehzad*

اطلاع زیادی در مورد منابع دارن خیییلی میتونن کمکتون کنن

----------


## bbehzad

بچه ها از منابعتون استفاده درست کنید .خرج اضافی نکنید اگه خیلی سبز دارید با همون بخونید .خیلی سبز جزو کتابای خوب کنکوره.ولی به عنوان درسنامه توصیه نمیشه.به خاطر این میگم خوب نیست درضمن تست ضعیفم زیاد داره.ولی بازم میشه روش حساب کرد پس اگه خیلی سبز دارید عوضش نکنید.ولی کسی که نگرفته پیش گاج و پایه الگو شدیدا خوبه.اگه جامع الگو بیاد خوب باشه توصیه میشه.کلا الگو کتاب بد نداره.سطح بالارو گرفته و این نقطه قوتشه

----------


## Majesty

این منابع به نظرتون چطوره؟؟؟!!!
شیمی:مبتکران2ومبتکران3
فیزیک:گاج نقره ای...فیزیک 3 خیلی سبز(تست)...فیزیک 3 خیلی سبز(آموزش که فقط واسه نهایی گرفتمش ولی بعضی از درسنامه هاش خیلی عالین و کارم رو راه انداختن)
عربی...فوت و فن جامع...کافیه همینا؟
ادبیات:هیچ کار مثبتی واسش نکردم ولی قصد دارم فردا یا پس فردا برم الگو بگیرم...بگیرم؟یا منبع بهتری در نظر دارید؟
زیست:فقط زیست 2 خیلی سبز رو دارم...لطفا منابع خوبتون رو بگید...تست قوی و درسنامه ی قوی.
دینی...خیلی سبز دارم...خوبه یا منبع دیگه ای درنظر بگیرم...
زبان انگلیسی...nothing !!! چی بگیرم؟
ریاضی:جامع خیلی سبز...خیلی سبز آموزش 3
منابعی که قصد خرید دارم واسه فردا:زیست 1 خیلی سبز...تست چی بگیرم؟
معجزه ی فیزیک کنکور مهروماه(مثل اینکه قراره ویرایش جدید بیاد درسته؟همینو بگیرم یا نه؟)
فیزیک پایه ی خیلی سبز داره میاد...اونم شبیه گاج پاسخ نامه تشریحی جدا داره...به نظرتون اونم بگیرم وقتی اومد؟
ادبیات...موضیوعی الگو...
چند سوال:
بچه ها واسه زیست خیلی سر در گم هستم...کتابی هست که تست و درسنامه های خوب داشته باشه؟
واسه ژنتیک این سوال 94 که از بیماری ها بود و جوابی که درمیاوردم به نظر خودم درست بود...ولی لامصب انقد با احتمالات بازی میکنن آدم اعصابش خورد میشه...تو ریاضی هم احتمالات ضیعیفی دارم...کتابی هست که تک مبحثی قوی توضیح داده باشه؟

----------


## parisa_h

> بچه ها از منابعتون استفاده درست کنید .خرج اضافی نکنید اگه خیلی سبز دارید با همون بخونید .خیلی سبز جزو کتابای خوب کنکوره.ولی به عنوان درسنامه توصیه نمیشه.به خاطر این میگم خوب نیست درضمن تست ضعیفم زیاد داره.ولی بازم میشه روش حساب کرد پس اگه خیلی سبز دارید عوضش نکنید.ولی کسی که نگرفته پیش گاج و پایه الگو شدیدا خوبه.اگه جامع الگو بیاد خوب باشه توصیه میشه.کلا الگو کتاب بد نداره.سطح بالارو گرفته و این نقطه قوتشه


*واقعا کتابای الگو حرف نداره* . ممنون

----------


## bbehzad

> این منابع به نظرتون چطوره؟؟؟!!!
> شیمی:مبتکران2ومبتکران3
> فیزیک:گاج نقره ای...فیزیک 3 خیلی سبز(تست)...فیزیک 3 خیلی سبز(آموزش که فقط واسه نهایی گرفتمش ولی بعضی از درسنامه هاش خیلی عالین و کارم رو راه انداختن)
> عربی...فوت و فن جامع...کافیه همینا؟
> ادبیات:هیچ کار مثبتی واسش نکردم ولی قصد دارم فردا یا پس فردا برم الگو بگیرم...بگیرم؟یا منبع بهتری در نظر دارید؟
> زیست:فقط زیست 2 خیلی سبز رو دارم...لطفا منابع خوبتون رو بگید...تست قوی و درسنامه ی قوی.
> دینی...خیلی سبز دارم...خوبه یا منبع دیگه ای درنظر بگیرم...
> زبان انگلیسی...nothing !!! چی بگیرم؟
> ریاضی:جامع خیلی سبز...خیلی سبز آموزش 3
> ...


من درباره کتابای دیگت نظری نمیدم ولی اون معجزه فیزیکو نگیرید که شدیدا به درد نخوره

----------


## f68

> بچه ها از منابعتون استفاده درست کنید .خرج اضافی نکنید اگه خیلی سبز دارید با همون بخونید .خیلی سبز جزو کتابای خوب کنکوره.ولی به عنوان درسنامه توصیه نمیشه.به خاطر این میگم خوب نیست درضمن تست ضعیفم زیاد داره.ولی بازم میشه روش حساب کرد پس اگه خیلی سبز دارید عوضش نکنید.ولی کسی که نگرفته پیش گاج و پایه الگو شدیدا خوبه.اگه جامع الگو بیاد خوب باشه توصیه میشه.کلا الگو کتاب بد نداره.سطح بالارو گرفته و این نقطه قوتشه


دکتر ریاضی پایه منظورتون کدوم کتابان ؟ میشه لینکشو بفرستین ؟

----------


## Majesty

> من درباره کتابای دیگت نظری نمیدم ولی اون معجزه فیزیکو نگیرید که شدیدا به درد نخوره


یعنی بده منابع؟؟خب اگه بده بگید من میتونم منابع رو دوباره بخرم...از این لحاظ مشکلی ندارم...من اومدم که راهنماییم کنین خب...معجزه ی فیزیک رو چشم.نمیگیرم...این  منابع رو تابستون بخونم نتیجه میگیرم؟؟...ریاضی رو راضیم.اکثر تست های 94 تجربی رو از سال سوم میتونم بزنم با این منابع و خیلی خوندم ریاضی تو این چند روز(بدون برنامه فقط واسه اینکه بیکار نباشم ولی از فردا برنامم رو اجرا میکنم)...همه ی اینا به کنار...خواهشا واسه زیست راهنماییم کنین که داغونم کرده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## El3RAH1M

> بچه ها از منابعتون استفاده درست کنید .خرج اضافی نکنید اگه خیلی سبز دارید با همون بخونید .خیلی سبز جزو کتابای خوب کنکوره.ولی به عنوان درسنامه توصیه نمیشه.به خاطر این میگم خوب نیست درضمن تست ضعیفم زیاد داره.ولی بازم میشه روش حساب کرد پس اگه خیلی سبز دارید عوضش نکنید.ولی کسی که نگرفته پیش گاج و پایه الگو شدیدا خوبه.اگه جامع الگو بیاد خوب باشه توصیه میشه.کلا الگو کتاب بد نداره.سطح بالارو گرفته و این نقطه قوتشه


ریاضی مهروماه چطور ؟
و اینکه میگین اگه فیزیکتون خوبه الگو بزنین , با گاج نمیشه درصد تاپی زد ؟
تشکر :Yahoo (22):

----------


## raana

من ریاضی 2رو خیلی سبز خریدم ولی الان دیدم فقط 200داره اونم بدون جواب 
فک میکردیم مثل ریاضی 3 تستش با جوابهه  :Y (461):  
چیکار کنم چی به جاش بگیرم
وقتم همینجور داره هدر میره به خاطر  این کتابا

----------


## f68

@artim کاش همه تایپیکا رو ببندی فقط این باز بمونه . والله گیج شدیم

----------


## artim

> @artim کاش همه تایپیکا رو ببندی فقط این باز بمونه . والله گیج شدیم


به مدیر بگین این مورد رو

----------


## soheil-ss1

> یعنی بده منابع؟؟خب اگه بده بگید من میتونم منابع رو دوباره بخرم...از این لحاظ مشکلی ندارم...من اومدم که راهنماییم کنین خب...معجزه ی فیزیک رو چشم.نمیگیرم...این  منابع رو تابستون بخونم نتیجه میگیرم؟؟...ریاضی رو راضیم.اکثر تست های 94 تجربی رو از سال سوم میتونم بزنم با این منابع و خیلی خوندم ریاضی تو این چند روز(بدون برنامه فقط واسه اینکه بیکار نباشم ولی از فردا برنامم رو اجرا میکنم)...همه ی اینا به کنار...خواهشا واسه زیست راهنماییم کنین که داغونم کرده


معجزه رو حتما بگیر ولی الان ب-کارت نمیاد ما های پایانی خوبه .

شما باید گاج نقره ایی بگیری قشنگ با مبانی آشنا شی بعد که راه افتادی با تکنیک های معجزه بری به جنگ، تایم

درود.

----------


## Mr.Dr

> یعنی بده منابع؟؟خب اگه بده بگید من میتونم منابع رو دوباره بخرم...از این لحاظ مشکلی ندارم...من اومدم که راهنماییم کنین خب...معجزه ی فیزیک رو چشم.نمیگیرم...این  منابع رو تابستون بخونم نتیجه میگیرم؟؟...ریاضی رو راضیم.اکثر تست های 94 تجربی رو از سال سوم میتونم بزنم با این منابع و خیلی خوندم ریاضی تو این چند روز(بدون برنامه فقط واسه اینکه بیکار نباشم ولی از فردا برنامم رو اجرا میکنم)...همه ی اینا به کنار...خواهشا واسه زیست راهنماییم کنین که داغونم کرده


برای اینکه بخوام راهنماییتون کنم تو انتخاب منبع برای زیست، به دو سؤال زیر پاسخ بده! :
1- در فهم مطالب زیست مشکلی دارین؟! ندارین؟!
2- در چه سطح هستید؟! حدوداً چند میزنید؟!

----------


## Majesty

> برای اینکه بخوام راهنماییتون کنم تو انتخاب منبع برای زیست، به دو سؤال زیر پاسخ بده! :
> 1- در فهم مطالب زیست مشکلی دارین؟! ندارین؟!
> 2- در چه سطح هستید؟! حدوداً چند میزنید؟!


1-تو قسمت ژنتیک سل 94 که از بیماری ها مثل هر سال سوال اومده بود خیلی راحت حل کردم...ولی متاسفانه به خاطر ضعف تو مبحث احتمالات جواب به خاطر قید((فقط)) متفاوت بود با جواب من...ضعف دیگه ای که شدید احساس میکنم تو گیاهان هستش...وگرنه وضعیتم تو فهم مفاهیم دیگه خوبه...
2-در سطح(اگر اون دوتا ضعف رو بتونم جبران کنم) نسبتا متوسط به بالا(نه همچین خوب)

----------


## Majesty

> معجزه رو حتما بگیر ولی الان ***** نمیاد ما های پایانی خوبه .
> 
> شما باید گاج نقره ایی بگیری قشنگ با مبانی آشنا شی بعد که راه افتادی با تکنیک های معجزه بری به جنگ، تایم
> 
> درود.


دارم...میخوام برای اضافه کاری و رفع ابهام از قسمت هایی که از رو گاج متوجه نمیشم خیلی سبز پایه که تو راهه بگیرم...به درسنامه های خیلی سبز اعتماد دارم!
نظرتون چیه؟با همین گاج کارم راه میفته؟از اول مهر هم میخوام الگو بگیرم...واسه تست های سخت...واسم مهم نیست الگو رو تموم کنم یا نه...یعنی کلا تموم کردن منابع فرعی بجز گاج رو تو الویت نمیذارم.

----------


## Mr.Dr

> 1-تو قسمت ژنتیک سل 94 که از بیماری ها مثل هر سال سوال اومده بود خیلی راحت حل کردم...ولی متاسفانه به خاطر ضعف تو مبحث احتمالات جواب به خاطر قید((فقط)) متفاوت بود با جواب من...ضعف دیگه ای که شدید احساس میکنم تو گیاهان هستش...وگرنه وضعیتم تو فهم مفاهیم دیگه خوبه...
> 2-در سطح(اگر اون دوتا ضعف رو بتونم جبران کنم) نسبتا متوسط به بالا(نه همچین خوب)


برای اینکه احتمال مسلط شید بهتره که ترکیبیات سال دوم رو هم خوب بخونید و بعد برید احتمال سوم بخونید . . .
برای زیست 2 که گفتید خیلی سبز دارید. که بنظر من نیازی نیس کتاب دیگه ای رو بگیرید!
برای گیاهی بهتره که از پایه بخونید! مثلاً بخش هایی از فصل 2 و 3 و 6 و 8 زیست 1 که مربوط به گیاهی میشوند رو بخونید و بعد برید سراغ زیست 2 و ...

----------


## Sleeplife

> @artim کاش همه تایپیکا رو ببندی فقط این باز بمونه . والله گیج شدیم





> به مدیر بگین این مورد رو


لطفا تاپیک جدا برای «عمومی» «ریاضی» و «تجربی» و «انسانی»  بزنید! این جوری گیج کنندس یکم
یکی زیست میگه، یکی شیمی، یکی ادبیات

----------


## LAZAR

از رو تجربه میگم دور کتابای خیلی سبز رو خط بکشید.با تستهای ساده فقط خودمونو گول میزنیم.منو ریاضی و شیمی3وپیش رو خیلی سبز خوندم که متاسفانه سر جلسه اصلا بهم کمک نمیکرد

----------


## M-95

> فیزیک:
> (اگه نیاز بود کتاب اموزش فیزیک سال به سال الگو ) + تستای سال به سال الگو 
> یا فیزیک اموزش سال به سال الگو+تستای سال به سال الگو


دوست عزیز این که هر دو تاشون یکیه.منظرتون فیزیک پایه هست؟
راستی من تویه درس ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی ضعیفم به نظرتون چیکار کنم که جواب بگیرم؟فعلا الان اموزش فیزیک دوم و سوم الگو رو دارم+ اموزش خیلی سبز سوم +میکرو گاج ریاضی دوم

بازم ممنون بابت راهنمایی های خوبتون. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Catman

> من ریاضی 2رو خیلی سبز خریدم ولی الان دیدم فقط 200داره اونم بدون جواب 
> فک میکردیم مثل ریاضی 3 تستش با جوابهه  
> چیکار کنم چی به جاش بگیرم
> وقتم همینجور داره هدر میره به خاطر  این کتابا


 گاج نقره ای بگیرین.

----------


## MohammadT

> از رو تجربه میگم دور کتابای خیلی سبز رو خط بکشید.با تستهای ساده فقط خودمونو گول میزنیم.منو ریاضی و شیمی3وپیش رو خیلی سبز خوندم که متاسفانه سر جلسه اصلا بهم کمک نمیکرد


چون شما با کتابای خیای سبز نتیجه نگرفتی دلیل نمیشه که افراد دیگه هم نتیجه نگیرن شما اگه تو شیمی تست های سری z رو حل می کردی قطعا سر جلسه بهت کمک می کرد

----------


## mjplv

> زیست:
> کتاب درسی(واجب) + تابستون گاج + مهر به بعد الگو 
> 
> شیمی:
> درسنامه گاج یا مبتکران یا خیلی سبز+حل تستای گاج یا میتکران یا خیلی سبز+مهر به بعد اگر خر پولید الگو سال به سال اگه هم مثل ما بودجتون کمه ازمون فار 
> 
> 
> ریاضی:
> اگثرا میگن درسنامه ی پایه الگو و پیش گاج + تست های پایه الگو و پیش گاج 
> یا درسنامه ریاضی پیش گاج و خط ویژه گاج برا پایه + تست های پیش گاح و پایه خط ویژه گاج


سلام داداش لطفا بگید منظورتون کدوم گاجه ماشاء الله هر چی زیاده گاجه

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام من امسال کنکور دادم و میخوم واسه 95 دوباره یخونم و منابعم رو عوض کنم چون نتیجه ایی که میخواستم از منابع خودم نگرفتم
 دوستانی که تو منایع وارد اند منو راهنمایی کنند

1-واسه ریاضی من خیلی سبزو خوندم که خیلی هم حجیم بود ولی کنکور حدود30 زدم(البته وقت نکردم نصف سوالارو بخونم!) بنظرتون امسال چیو بخونم که خودمو تا 40  50 برسونم؟خودم بین ریاضی های گاج و مهر و ماه موندم؟؟؟

2-واسه فیزیک گاج نقره اییو خوندم که اونم حدود 30 زدم-امسال میخوام فیزیکمو خیلی بالابکشم بنظرتون همون گاجو بخونم یا منبع دیگه؟مثلا الگو بگیرم یا ترکیب درسنامه گاج+تست ابی قلمچی؟

3-واسه شیمی اون همه مبتکرانو خوندم و کنکور حدود 55 زدم -بنظرتو واسه 95 چه منبعی بگیرم اخه از مبتکران خسته شدم و حس میکنم یه خورده قدیمی شدم-خودم  بین ترکیب گاج3+الگو 2وپیش یا ترکیب درسنامه مبتکران+تست فار موندم ؟؟؟

4-واسه زیست گاج جامعو داشتم که کنکور حدود 50 زدم-بنظرتون امسال همون گاج جامع رو دوباره بخونم یا سال ب ساله الگو رو بگیرم؟
5-خیلی ممنون

----------


## LAZAR

> چون شما با کتابای خیای سبز نتیجه نگرفتی دلیل نمیشه که افراد دیگه هم نتیجه نگیرن شما اگه تو شیمی تست های سری z رو حل می کردی قطعا سر جلسه بهت کمک می کرد


تصمیم با بچه هاست خودشون کتابهایی مثل آزمون فار و مبتکران رو بررسی میکنن میان قضاوت میکنن
در ضمن خیلی سبز نمیدونم چه فکری میکنه که میاد نصف تستهاشو از دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب میکنه واقعا کلاس کاریش از رقبا پایین تره
درکل قصد همه بچه ها کمک به همدیگست که بتونن منبع مطمن پیدا کنن
ولی خیلی سبز نوی شیمی سالهای اخیر واقعا کم کاری کرده توی سطح تستهاش

----------


## MohammadT

> تصمیم با بچه هاست خودشون کتابهایی مثل آزمون فار و مبتکران رو بررسی میکنن میان قضاوت میکنن
> در ضمن خیلی سبز نمیدونم چه فکری میکنه که میاد نصف تستهاشو از دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب میکنه واقعا کلاس کاریش از رقبا پایین تره
> درکل قصد همه بچه ها کمک به همدیگست که بتونن منبع مطمن پیدا کنن
> ولی خیلی سبز نوی شیمی سالهای اخیر واقعا کم کاری کرده توی سطح تستهاش


بله درسته از نظر تست ها باهاتون موافقم اما درسنامه خیلی سبز مخصوصا شیمی 3 هیچ ایرادی نداره و از نظر خیلیا حتی خیلی بهتر از مبتکران عمل کرده تستاش هم فقط برای درک و تثبیت مطالب خوبه برای رسیدن به درصد های بالا نیاز به کتاب تست های دیگه مثل فار آزمون هستش

----------


## تندیس

سلام به نظرمن برای شیمی اول تخته سیاه گویا دوم و سوم و پیش وبعد برای مسلط تر شدن برای دوم مبتکران وبرای سوم و پیش خیلی سبز مطمئن باشید ضرر نمی کنید

----------


## raana

> گاج نقره ای بگیرین.


ممنون 
خواستم بگیرم ولی چاپ 93 داره که تا کنکوره 92 تو کتاب هست 
حالا 94 هیچی 
چاپی بعدش نیومده که کنکور 93 رو داشته باشه آیا ؟

----------


## Catman

> ممنون 
> خواستم بگیرم ولی چاپ 93 داره که تا کنکوره 92 تو کتاب هست 
> حالا 94 هیچی 
> چاپی بعدش نیومده که کنکور 93 رو داشته باشه آیا ؟


نه فکرنمیکنم بعد اون چاپی اومده باشه 
ولی شما میتونین 93 و94 رو از اینترنت بگیرین....فرق خاصی نداره.

----------


## mohamad.b

> سلام من امسال کنکور دادم و میخوم واسه 95 دوباره یخونم و منابعم رو عوض کنم 
>  دوستانی که تو منایع وارد اند منو راهنمایی کنند
> 
> 1-واسه ریاضی بین ریاضی های گاج یا مهر و ماه یا درسنامه خیلی سبز+تست ابی قلمچی موندم؟؟؟
> 
> 2-واسه فیزیک الگو بگیرم یا ترکیب درسنامه گاج+تست ابی قلمچی؟
> 
> 3-واسه شیمی  بین ترکیب گاج3+الگو 2وپیش یا ترکیب درسنامه مبتکران+تست فار موندم ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


؟؟

----------


## Catman

> ؟؟


ریاضی: اگر زیاد قوی نیستین گاج سال به سال....دراخر خیلی سبز.....ابی قلم چی رو اصلا نگیرین
فیزیک:اول گاج نقره ای+الگو....قلم چی رو اصلا نگیرین
شیمی:من مبتکران +فار رو ترجیح میدم.
زیست:سال به سال الگو+گاج
خواهش میکنم

----------


## Sara prs

> ریاضی: اگر زیاد قوی نیستین گاج سال به سال....دراخر خیلی سبز.....ابی قلم چی رو اصلا نگیرین
> فیزیک:اول گاج نقره ای+الگو....قلم چی رو اصلا نگیرین
> شیمی:من مبتکران +فار رو ترجیح میدم.
> زیست:سال به سال الگو+گاج
> خواهش میکنم


بالاخره سطح ریاضی خیلی سبز بالایه یا پایینه؟
ما تو مدرسه دو م و سوم سال به سال گاجو حدودا حل کردیم کامل نه ولی از هر مبحث بیشتر تستاشو زدیم...الان چی بگیرم..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
با توجه به اینکه کتاب خیلی سبز داره ویرایش میشه و درسنامه و تستاش میگن بهتر میشه...
کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککک :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Catman

> بالاخره سطح ریاضی خیلی سبز بالایه یا پایینه؟
> ما تو مدرسه دو م و سوم سال به سال گاجو حدودا حل کردیم کامل نه ولی از هر مبحث بیشتر تستاشو زدیم...الان چی بگیرم..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> با توجه به اینکه کتاب خیلی سبز داره ویرایش میشه و درسنامه و تستاش میگن بهتر میشه...
> کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککک


قطعا سطح خیلی سبز پایین نیست و جز کتب خوب ریاضی برای بچه های تجربی هست.
فعلا بهتره همون گاج سال به سال رو بطور کامل حل کنین....بعد تست های خیلی سبز رو بزنین.

----------


## Sara prs

> قطعا سطح خیلی سبز پایین نیست و جز کتب خوب ریاضی برای بچه های تجربی هست.
> فعلا بهتره همون گاج سال به سال رو بطور کامل حل کنین....بعد تست های خیلی سبز رو بزنین.



ببخشید بعد از این همه گشتن نفهمیدم مهروماه بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟ به نظر شما کدودم بهتره؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Milad98

> ببخشید بعد از این همه گشتن نفهمیدم مهروماه بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟ به نظر شما کدودم بهتره؟


بین این دو مهروماه

----------


## Catman

> ببخشید بعد از این همه گشتن نفهمیدم مهروماه بهتره یا خیلی سبز؟ به نظر شما کدودم بهتره؟


بنظر من خیلی سبزبهتره ،مهروماه حل المسایل جالبی نداره.
ولی بازهم خودتون برین کتابفروشی و هردو رو باهم مقایسه کنین ببینین با کدوم راحتترین

----------


## Alireza.arvin

من خودم مهروماه دارم خیلی سطح بالا توضیح داده . همچنین بعضی از پاسخ های سوالاش خیلی گنگن . منتظر چاپ جدید ریاضی خیلی سبز هستم اونو بگیرم .

----------


## _ZAPATA_

براي فيزيك پيش نشر الگو خوبه يا گاج؟؟؟

خيلي سبز چه طور؟؟

----------


## MohammadT

> براي فيزيك پيش نشر الگو خوبه يا گاج؟؟؟
> 
> خيلي سبز چه طور؟؟


برای آموزش فیزیک پیش نشر دریافت آقای ذهبی عالیه حتی خیلی بهتر از آموزش نشر الگو.
برای تست پیش اول گاج بعد الگو.

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> برای آموزش فیزیک پیش نشر دریافت آقای ذهبی عالیه حتی خیلی بهتر از آموزش نشر الگو.
> برای تست پیش اول گاج بعد الگو.


براي چي اول گاج بعد الگو؟؟

من يدونه بيشتر نميخوام بگيرم .

شما از نشر الگو خريد اينترنتي كرديد؟؟

----------


## MohammadT

> براي چي اول گاج بعد الگو؟؟
> 
> من يدونه بيشتر نميخوام بگيرم .
> 
> شما از نشر الگو خريد اينترنتي كرديد؟؟


تست های الگو کمی سنگینه و برای شروع خوب نیست البته اگه تو فیزیک قوی باشید می تونید با الگو شروع کنید اما اگه دانش آموز متوسطی هستید بهتره تست های گاج رو بزنید. 
بله خرید کردم.

----------


## amirhesam

الان من  دوتا كتاب واسه تست فيزيك و شيمي انتخاب كردم و معلممون گفته حتما بگيرين...

اگه من چاپ 94 رو بخرم با 95 فرقي ميكنه؟ بايد منتظر بمونم؟

----------


## amirhesam

كسي نيست؟ خيلييي عجله دارم.....

----------


## aliis

> الان من  دوتا كتاب واسه تست فيزيك و شيمي انتخاب كردم و معلممون گفته حتما بگيرين...
> 
> اگه من چاپ 94 رو بخرم با 95 فرقي ميكنه؟ بايد منتظر بمونم؟


شیمی پیش تغییرات کلی داشته به نظر من صبر کنید بهتره اما پایه تغییرات کم بودن و لازم به صبر کردن نیست.. خود من از یه دبیر شیمی خوب توی کتابفروشی شنیدم که دوم و سوم امسال مبتکران تغییر نمیده.
فیزیک هم تغییرات داشته توی پیش فکر کنم حذفیات بودن...اما بازم صبر کنید بهتره.

----------


## bahram777

آموزش فیزیک نشر دریافت روون تر یا آموزش فیزیک الگو؟کلا کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## Catman

> آموزش فیزیک نشر دریافت روون تر یا آموزش فیزیک الگو؟کلا کدوم بهتره؟


  فیزیک گاج نقره ای بگیرین هم اموزش داره هم تست که از بقیه بهتره برای تست هم الگو خوبه.

----------


## Catman

برای هندسه تجربی و امار چه کتابهایی ازنظرتون قوی هستن که هم اموزشی باشن هم تست داشته باشن؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بچه ها از منابعتون استفاده درست کنید .خرج اضافی نکنید اگه خیلی سبز دارید با همون بخونید .خیلی سبز جزو کتابای خوب کنکوره.ولی به عنوان درسنامه توصیه نمیشه.به خاطر این میگم خوب نیست درضمن تست ضعیفم زیاد داره.ولی بازم میشه روش حساب کرد پس اگه خیلی سبز دارید عوضش نکنید.ولی کسی که نگرفته پیش گاج و پایه الگو شدیدا خوبه.اگه جامع الگو بیاد خوب باشه توصیه میشه.کلا الگو کتاب بد نداره.سطح بالارو گرفته و این نقطه قوتشه


شما زیست گاج داشتید؟! چجوریاس؟! بدرد میخوره؟! (با توجه به سوالات کنکور امسال)

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

> آموزش فیزیک نشر دریافت روون تر یا آموزش فیزیک الگو؟کلا کدوم بهتره؟


تستای گاج نقره ای بهتره درسنامش خوبه ولی روون و جذاب نیست

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

یه سوال 50 تست ریاضی تو 1 ساعت  خوبه یا باید سرعتمو بیشتر کنم؟

----------


## bbehzad

> شما زیست گاج داشتید؟! چجوریاس؟! بدرد میخوره؟! (با توجه به سوالات کنکور امسال)


زیست گاجم قبول دارم کتاب خوبیه.اما اول الگو

----------


## maryam.23

> یه سوال 50 تست ریاضی تو 1 ساعت  خوبه یا باید سرعتمو بیشتر کنم؟


اگه 30 تا جامع بزنی بهتره ، ریاضی 100 بزنی خیلی خوبه ، آفرین

----------


## MohammadT

> آموزش فیزیک نشر دریافت روون تر یا آموزش فیزیک الگو؟کلا کدوم بهتره؟


آموزش هر دو کتاب بسیار عالی و روونه اما پاسخ نامه تشریحی نشر دریافت و همچنین مثال هاش خیلی بهتر از نشر الگو هستش در کل الان بهترین کتاب برای آموزش فیزیک پیش همین نشر دریافت هستش ولی برای تست از کتاب دیگه ای مثل تست الگو یا گاج استفاده کنید

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

سلام بچه ها من منابعمو همون اول تیر سفارش دادم
به نظرتون اشتباه کردم که زود خریدم کتابارو؟ خیلی فرق کردن چاپای جدید؟

----------


## El3RAH1M

> سلام بچه ها من منابعمو همون اول تیر سفارش دادم
> به نظرتون اشتباه کردم که زود خریدم کتابارو؟ خیلی فرق کردن چاپای جدید؟


شیمی پیش یکم ضرر کردی فکر کنم . میزاشتی ویرایش میشدن . :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> شیمی پیش یکم ضرر کردی فکر کنم . میزاشتی ویرایش میشدن .


آخه باید شروع میکردم مبتکران گرفتم
شیمی جامع گاج اونم بخاطر اینکه تو سایت نبود نگرفتم هنوز
گفتن میخواد ویرایش بشه
همون مییتونه ااین ضررو جبران کنه؟

----------


## El3RAH1M

> آخه باید شروع میکردم مبتکران گرفتم
> شیمی جامع گاج اونم بخاطر اینکه تو سایت نبود نگرفتم هنوز
> گفتن میخواد ویرایش بشه
> همون مییتونه ااین ضررو جبران کنه؟


آره حتما چیز جدیدی باشه از گاج یاد میگیری

----------


## Mr Sky

این 50صفخه جدید که به کتاب 5+1بحث زبان فارسی الگو اضافه شده در مورد چیه؟..من چاپ قدیمی رو دارم به نظرتون نیازه چاپ حدید رو یگیرم؟...

----------


## Mr Sky

up

----------


## bahram777

> بنده تقریباً تمام کتب مطرح را در تمام درس ها بررسی کرده ام و برای دروس کتاب های زیر را پیشنهاد می کنم:
> 
> مطالعه ادبیات:
> 
> آرایه:چیزیست که باید با تمرین و تست یادش بگیرین و با خواندن مهارت کافی رو بدست نمیارین.
> 
> تاریخ ادبیات؛تاریخ ادبیات کارتونی نشر الگو
> 
> املا:املای خیلی سبز
> ...


بحطره شما یه کم رو عملاطون کار کنید وقت بذارین خواهشا بعد بیاید از بقیه غلط املایی بگیرید.بچه ها شرمنده که اینو این جا گذاشتم ولی چون ایشون خیلی غلط املایی دوست داره گفتم یه نمونه از خودش بهش بگم. خلاصه شرمنده دیگه تکرار نمیشه.

----------


## moho

> بحطره شما یه کم رو عملاطون کار کنید وقت بذارین خواهشا بعد بیاید از بقیه غلط املایی بگیرید.بچه ها شرمنده که اینو این جا گذاشتم ولی چون ایشون خیلی غلط املایی دوست داره گفتم یه نمونه از خودش بهش بگم. خلاصه شرمنده دیگه تکرار نمیشه.


*بنده ادعایی ندارم و رسما می گم سرتاپام عیبه* .... فقط واسم سوال شده که چرا وقتی کم میارید پست هایی نظیر این مورد و موارد زیر رو می گذارید ؟؟؟ 

((*اصلا ما نادان شما دانای کل*.ولی خدایی یکی رو بگید که ایشون حاضر به مناظره باشند.فلانی معانده اون یکی بی سواده یکی دیگه نفهمه فلان شخص فاسده و......آخه شما یکی رو بگید که اجازه ره یافتن به درگاه حضرت رائفی پور و امثال ایشون رو داشته باشد.))
((گل سرسبد سخنرانی های ایشون نقد جدایی نادر از سیمین بود که واقعا افتضاح بود و چیزایی که میگفت واقعا بی ربط و *ساخته ی یه ذهن بیمار* بود.))

((*تنها راهش ارتباط آزاد دختر و پسر از سن پایین هستش درست مثل سایر پستاندارن حالا چه دوست داشته باشید و چه نه .*))

*این هم در تمسخر دشمنی با اسرائیل ؛
*
*((**انشاالله همراه با تمامی برادران مسلمان و عربمون وارد شهر های اسرائیل میشویم و مردها رو سر میبریم میریزیم جلوی سگ و زن ها و کودکانشون رو به اسارت میبریم وبه عنوان کنیز و غلام میفروشیم و یا خودمون استفاده میکنیم تا مشکل شهوت در جوانان که بحث یکی از تاپیک ها بود حل بشه.فکر کنم حالا بعضیا راضی شدن نه.))
*

ترجیح می دم  با افرادی نظیر شما با این سطح تفکر وارد بحث نشم ، چون بی فایده است ...

موفق باشی ...

----------


## KowsarDDC

*البته اضافه کنم که واسه ریاضی کوله پشتی هم هست اما خیلی سبز رو شنیدم خیلی سخته و گاج هم درسنامه هاش خیلی خلاصه س*

----------


## moho

> *البته اضافه کنم که واسه ریاضی کوله پشتی هم هست اما خیلی سبز رو شنیدم خیلی سخته و گاج هم درسنامه هاش خیلی خلاصه س*


درسنامه های گاج خلاصه نیست !!!

خیلی سبز ؛ درسنامه خلاصه + تست خوب

گاج ؛ درسنامه نه زیاد نه کم + تست متوسط

مهر و ماه ؛ درسنامه کامل ولی سنگین + تست های خوب ولی بعضا خارج کتاب و یا متعلق به مباحث اختصاصی رشته ریاضی ...

ممنون از نظرتون آبجی ... موفق و موید باشید ...

----------


## khaan

> درسنامه های گاج خلاصه نیست !!!
> 
> خیلی سبز ؛ درسنامه خلاصه + تست خوب
> 
> گاج ؛ درسنامه نه زیاد نه کم + تست متوسط
> 
> مهر و ماه ؛ درسنامه کامل ولی سنگین + تست های خوب ولی بعضا خارج کتاب و یا متعلق به مباحث اختصاصی رشته ریاضی ...
> 
> ممنون از نظرتون آبجی ... موفق و موید باشید ...


خیلی سبز چند روزی میشه عوض شد و درسنامه هاش وسیعتر شدن.
قبلا که درسنامه نداشت فقط یه چیزی الکی نوشته بود مثلا درسنامه هست ! 
ولی الان اگه روی کتاب دیگه ای وقت بزارین وقتتون هدر رفته.

سخت ترین تست ریاضی تجربی امسال از مبحث دنباله بود که عینا بدون تغیر هیچ عددی در خیلی سبز موجود بود ( دسته بندی اعدادفرد ) و از کنکور ریاضی سال های خیلی قبل برداشته شده بود.

----------


## moho

> خیلی سبز چند روزی میشه عوض شد و درسنامه هاش وسیعتر شدن.
> قبلا که درسنامه نداشت فقط یه چیزی الکی نوشته بود مثلا درسنامه هست ! 
> ولی الان اگه روی کتاب دیگه ای وقت بزارین وقتتون هدر رفته.
> 
> سخت ترین تست ریاضی تجربی امسال از مبحث دنباله بود که عینا بدون تغیر هیچ عددی در خیلی سبز موجود بود ( دسته بندی اعدادفرد ) و از کنکور ریاضی سال های خیلی قبل برداشته شده بود.


عذر می خوام اطلاعی از تغییرات این کتاب نداشتم .... بله تست های خیلی سبز واقعا مفیده ...

ممنون از تذکرتون داداش ... موفق و موید باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*خواهش میکنم البته تخته سیاه رو از قلم انداختم*

----------


## khaan

> عذر می خوام اطلاعی از تغییرات این کتاب نداشتم .... بله تست های خیلی سبز واقعا مفیده ...
> 
> ممنون از تذکرتون داداش ... موفق و موید باشید


نه خب خواهش میکنم. ولی در هر صورت  هنوز خیلی سبز کتاب تست باید طبقه بندی بشه نه کتاب آموزش.  
ریاضی اصلا آموزش نمیخواد باید تست حل کنی تا نحوه استفاده از فرمولها رو یاد بگیری خوب.

----------


## khaan

> *خواهش میکنم البته تخته سیاه رو از قلم انداختم*


اگه منظورت ریاضی تجربی تخته سیاه هست دورش رو خط بکش. 
اگه خیلی سبز نمیتونی کار کنی برو سراغ مهروماه

----------


## KowsarDDC

*واسه شیمی با توجه به سوالات سخت امسال مبتکران خوبه یا خیلی سبز؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Defne

> *واسه شیمی با توجه به سوالات سخت امسال مبتکران خوبه یا خیلی سبز؟؟؟؟*



هیچکدوم
الگو بهتره -

----------


## KowsarDDC

> هیچکدوم
> الگو بهتره -


*من نشینیدم تا حالا کسی بگه الگو خوبه اصن نمی دونم چه جوریه*

----------


## Defne

> *من نشینیدم تا حالا کسی بگه الگو خوبه اصن نمی دونم چه جوریه*



خب شما نشنیدی :Yahoo (4): 
الگو سبک سوالاش نزدیکتره به کنکورای اخیر

----------


## KowsarDDC

> خب شما نشنیدی
> الگو سبک سوالاش نزدیکتره به کنکورای اخیر


*​تو چه سایتی می تونم نمونه شو ببینم؟؟؟*

----------


## Adam Hart

با کمال احترام به نظر ناظر عزیز اما سال کنکور سال ازمون و خطا نیست برای منابع 
خیلی سبز و مبتکران در زمینه اموزش شیمی خیلی خوبن 
برای تست های سخت تر هم میتونین کتاب ازمون فار پایه رو بگیرید که اتفاقا امروز هم چاپ جدیدش اومده

----------


## Adam Hart

> *​تو چه سایتی می تونم نمونه شو ببینم؟؟؟*


من فقط تونستم نمونه از پیش 1 رو پیدا کنم پیش 2 اصلا نیست رو سایت الگو 

http://www.olgoopub.ir/download.php?...bstract&id=390

http://www.olgoopub.ir/download.php?...bstract&id=391

----------


## khaan

> *واسه شیمی با توجه به سوالات سخت امسال مبتکران خوبه یا خیلی سبز؟؟؟؟*


مبتکران قطعا بهتره. مخصوصا کتاب تکمیلیش

----------


## KowsarDDC

*مبتکران رو همه قبول دارن*

----------


## Dayi javad

> زیست: مطالعه دقیق کتاب درسی و همایش دریافت + جامع گاج+ الگو سال به سال (  الگو با توجه به کنکور 94 واجب شد)
> شیمی: شیمی دو و پیش یک : مبتکران واجب. شیمی سه و پیش دو : خیلی سبز.
> فیزیک: آموزش فیزیک پیش : نشر دریافت. تست پیش: الگو. آموزش و تست پایه : گاج یا الگو
> ریاضی:جامع آفبا + کتاب جامع خیلی سبز و سال به سال گاج و در آخر جامع الگو ( با توجه به کنکور 94 واجب شد)
> عربی : دی وی دی های ماهینی ( آفبا) + عربی سفید گاج
> دینی: جامع الگو + آیات و نکات گاج
> ادبیات : کتاب های موضوعی الگو و جامع گاج یا خیلی سبز
> زبان : جامع گاج


دوست عزیز واجب شد چیه دیگ چرا همه رو میترسونی !!
شما اگ بخوای سی دی آفبا رو به تنهایی بخونی + کتاب جامع خیلی سبز + سال به سال گاج + الگو ! اگ روزی 10 صفحه هم بتونی از هر کتاب پیش بری تا کنکور نمیتونی حتی ی بار هم بخونی !!!

گرچه سوالات سخت بود !ولی نباید اینطوری کتاب بگیری و بعد دو هفته هنگ کنی !!

یک منبع باید استفاده کرد حداکثر دو منبع نه چهار پینج منبع اونم با حجم های وحشتناک !!

----------


## farid74

تفاوت شیمی کتاب تست با آموزش مبتکران در چیست؟کدوم خوبه واسه کنکور؟

----------


## par.rah

شیمی2 صفر کلوین به درخواست فراوان دوستان

----------


## khaan

> تفاوت شیمی کتاب تست با آموزش مبتکران در چیست؟کدوم خوبه واسه کنکور؟


فقط شیمی تست رو کار کنین. همه نکات آموزشی و درسنامه های اصلی کتاب آموزشی در درسنامه های کتاب تست عینا وجود داره.

----------


## Alirezaaa

دوستان کسی هس که برا شیمی 3 هم مبتکران(تست) مطالعه کرده باشه هم خیلی سبز؟خودم مبتکران دارم ولی به نظرم مطالب اضافی زیاد داره..خیلی سبز چطوره؟

----------


## MohammadT

> دوستان کسی هس که برا شیمی 3 هم مبتکران(تست) مطالعه کرده باشه هم خیلی سبز؟خودم مبتکران دارم ولی به نظرم مطالب اضافی زیاد داره..خیلی سبز چطوره؟


بله همینطوره مطالب اضافی زیاد داره خیلی سبز بهترین گزینه برای شیمی 3 هستش البته از نظر درسنامه

----------


## Alirezaaa

> بله همینطوره مطالب اضافی زیاد داره خیلی سبز بهترین گزینه برای شیمی 3 هستش البته از نظر درسنامه


جامع گاج چطور؟بیشتر از نظر درسنامه میگم

----------


## fatima.te

اغا لطفا یکی جواب منو هم بده 200بار پرسیدم تاحالا!!!
گاج نقره ای پایه و پیش چاپ92بدرد کنکور 95میخوره یا باید عوض شه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> اغا لطفا یکی جواب منو هم بده 200بار پرسیدم تاحالا!!!
> گاج نقره ای پایه و پیش چاپ92بدرد کنکور 95میخوره یا باید عوض شه؟


باید عوض شه ..    خلاص

----------


## Sleeplife

گسسته : خوشخوان  (+کلاس)
دیفرانسیل: جزوه یکی از دبیران مطرح اصفهان
فیزیک: کلاس+تست سراسری از 85 (+آزاد و سنجش)
هندسه: کلاس+آبی قلمچی(در آینده خوشخوان)
شیمی:   درسنامه(+تست) : مبتکران   +(اگه وق شد) تست های خیلی سبز
معارف: الگو
ادبیات: جامع خیلی سبز (+ موضوعی ها از انتشارات مختلف) + (اگه وق شد بعد از عید گاج موضوعی)




چیز موند که نگفته باشم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## khaan

> اغا لطفا یکی جواب منو هم بده 200بار پرسیدم تاحالا!!!
> گاج نقره ای پایه و پیش چاپ92بدرد کنکور 95میخوره یا باید عوض شه؟


به درد میخوره ولی متن متاب درسی سال دوم و سوم رو هم حتما یه بار بخونین تا چیزی از دستتون نره.

----------


## aliseydali

> گسسته : خوشخوان  (+کلاس)
> دیفرانسیل: جزوه یکی از دبیران مطرح اصفهان
> فیزیک: کلاس+تست سراسری از 85 (+آزاد و سنجش)
> هندسه: کلاس+آبی قلمچی(در آینده خوشخوان)
> شیمی:   درسنامه(+تست) : مبتکران   +(اگه وق شد) تست های خیلی سبز
> معارف: الگو
> ادبیات: جامع خیلی سبز (+ موضوعی ها از انتشارات مختلف) + (اگه وق شد بعد از عید گاج موضوعی)
> 
> 
> ...


نه ولی همه رو اشتباه فرمودین چون من تجربی هستم

----------


## fatima.te

> به درد میخوره ولی متن متاب درسی سال دوم و سوم رو هم حتما یه بار بخونین تا چیزی از دستتون نره.


الان من کتاب درسی دوم سوم رو خریدم.پس اگه متنو از کتاب بخونم،واسه مسائل تستاش بدرد بخوره؟قدیمی نشده؟
اخه خیلی گرونه دوباره بخرم...

----------


## Sleeplife

> نه ولی همه رو اشتباه فرمودین چون من تجربی هستم


دوست عزیز نام تاپیک «معرفی منابع کنکور95»هس،من کلی گفتم دوست عزیز

----------


## nobby

بچه ها کسی که خیلی سال کنکور نداده و الان میخواد بده 

واسه ادبیات میشه راهنمایی کنید ...الان چه منابعی بخونه 

چون قطعا معنی شعر و ... جواب خود آزمایی نداره توی کتاب ها رو نداره   با این شرایط چه کتاب هایی بخونه بهتره ؟

----------


## lily7

> بچه ها کسی که خیلی سال کنکور نداده و الان میخواد بده 
> 
> واسه ادبیات میشه راهنمایی کنید ...الان چه منابعی بخونه 
> 
> چون قطعا معنی شعر و ... جواب خود آزمایی نداره توی کتاب ها رو نداره   با این شرایط چه کتاب هایی بخونه بهتره ؟


وضعیتت مثل من هست دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (1): 
چون زدی ارشد احتمال میدم همسن من باشی الان ادبیات رو موضوعی مطالعه میکنن ( تاریخ ادبیات - قرابت - املا - زبان فارسی و ارایه )
کتابهای مناسب هم موضوعی هستن .
من کتابهای موضوعی نشر الگو رو گرفتم .

----------


## reza0

نظرتون در مورد رياضي تجربي تخته سياه چيه؟
از نظر آموزش  سطح نسن ها  و پاسخنامه

----------


## m.l.s

> نظرتون در مورد رياضي تجربي تخته سياه چيه؟
> از نظر آموزش  سطح نسن ها  و پاسخنامه


آموزشش خوبه ولی تستهاش به خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه نمیرسه

حجم کمترش مزیتشه ...

----------


## reza0

> آموزشش خوبه ولی تستهاش به خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه نمیرسه
> 
> حجم کمترش مزیتشه ...


پاسخنامش خوبه؟

----------


## m.l.s

> پاسخنامش خوبه؟



خوبه ولی بهترین پاسخنامه مال خیلی سبزه ...

----------


## reza0

> خوبه ولی بهترین پاسخنامه مال خیلی سبزه ...


آها ممنون
خيلي سبز جديدش درسنامه هاش چطورن؟؟   قابل و فهم و روون و كامل هستن؟

----------


## m.l.s

> آها ممنون
> خيلي سبز جديدش درسنامه هاش چطورن؟؟   قابل و فهم و روون و كامل هستن؟



آره خیلی بهتر شد ...
مثال آموزشی هم داره

----------


## Dayi javad

دین وزندگی الگو اگ مال پارسال گیرم بیاد خوبه؟؟
تغییری نداشته! اخه دیگ چاپ نمیش

----------


## ata.beheshti

سلام دوستان من کتاب خیلی سبز ریاضی چاپ 91 دارم باید عوضش کنم؟
و اینکه چاپ جدید خیلی بهتر شده؟و ارزششو داره عوض کنم؟
بهترین منبع واسه شیمی پیش چی هست؟

----------


## par.rah

> سلام دوستان من کتاب خیلی سبز ریاضی چاپ 91 دارم باید عوضش کنم؟
> و اینکه چاپ جدید خیلی بهتر شده؟و ارزششو داره عوض کنم؟
> بهترین منبع واسه شیمی پیش چی هست؟


ریاضی رو اطلاعی ندارم

اما در شیمی پیش هنوز منبعی رو نخرید! چون کتاب درسی عوض شده ، باید یه کم منتظر بمونیم ببینینم چ کتابایی وارد بازار میشن

----------


## par.rah

> دین وزندگی الگو اگ مال پارسال گیرم بیاد خوبه؟؟
> تغییری نداشته! اخه دیگ چاپ نمیش


تو دینی که اولش باید کتاب رو بخونی، ولی خب فکر نکنم خیلی تغییری داشته باشه

----------


## Dayi javad

> تو دینی که اولش باید کتاب رو بخونی، ولی خب فکر نکنم خیلی تغییری داشته باشه


من تو کنکور امسال 
ادبیات دینی و عربی رو تقریبا حدود 30 زدم !میتونم امسال به 70 برسونم؟
البته من چیزی نخونده بودم وتقریبا همون دانسته های کنکور قبل ترم بود(93)!!!!!!

----------


## par.rah

> من تو کنکور امسال 
> ادبیات دینی و عربی رو تقریبا حدود 30 زدم !میتونم امسال به 70 برسونم؟
> البته من چیزی نخونده بودم وتقریبا همون دانسته های کنکور قبل ترم بود(93)!!!!!!


ادبیات سخته یه کم ولی بقیه به راحتی!

----------


## Dayi javad

> ادبیات سخته یه کم ولی بقیه به راحتی!


من امسال فقط چن تا قرابت زدم  و ی دونه آرایه ! 
بقیه رو نخونده بودم

----------


## par.rah

> من امسال فقط چن تا قرابت زدم  و ی دونه آرایه ! 
> بقیه رو نخونده بودم


امسال ان شا الله با تلاش به اون چیزی که میخوای میرسی داداش

----------


## میلاد کاظمی

بسم رب الشهدا و الصدیقین
بچه ها برا همتون آرزوی موفقیت در کنکور و تمامی مراحل زندگی دارم.
واقعیتش بنده بعد از هفت سال به لطف خدا می خوام توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم.فارغ التحصیل مکانیک هستم.
والله زمان ما این همه منبع نبود.واقعا آدم سردرگم میشه.فقط یه خواهشی از دوستان دارم میخوام یه منبع خوب و واقعا عالی برا درس زیست شناسی برای من معرفی کنین با توجه به تغییر سبک سوالات زیست شناسی چون میخوام در کنار کلاس آموزشی فقط و فقط از یه منبع استفاده کنم.یکی میگه نشر الگو اون یکی گاج یکی همایش تازگی هم فاگوزیست به گوشم خورده.
خواهشا منو از این سردرگمی نجات بدین.التماس دعا

----------


## par.rah

> بسم رب الشهدا و الصدیقین
> بچه ها برا همتون آرزوی موفقیت در کنکور و تمامی مراحل زندگی دارم.
> واقعیتش بنده بعد از هفت سال به لطف خدا می خوام توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم.فارغ التحصیل مکانیک هستم.
> والله زمان ما این همه منبع نبود.واقعا آدم سردرگم میشه.فقط یه خواهشی از دوستان دارم میخوام یه منبع خوب و واقعا عالی برا درس زیست شناسی برای من معرفی کنین با توجه به تغییر سبک سوالات زیست شناسی چون میخوام در کنار کلاس آموزشی فقط و فقط از یه منبع استفاده کنم.یکی میگه نشر الگو اون یکی گاج یکی همایش تازگی هم فاگوزیست به گوشم خورده.
> خواهشا منو از این سردرگمی نجات بدین.التماس دعا



سلام دادا ش گل 
 در کنار کلاس فقطالگو رو کار کن و واسه بعد از عید و دوران جمع بندی از گاج استفاده کن

----------


## reza0

> بسم رب الشهدا و الصدیقین
> بچه ها برا همتون آرزوی موفقیت در کنکور و تمامی مراحل زندگی دارم.
> واقعیتش بنده بعد از هفت سال به لطف خدا می خوام توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم.فارغ التحصیل مکانیک هستم.
> والله زمان ما این همه منبع نبود.واقعا آدم سردرگم میشه.فقط یه خواهشی از دوستان دارم میخوام یه منبع خوب و واقعا عالی برا درس زیست شناسی برای من معرفی کنین با توجه به تغییر سبک سوالات زیست شناسی چون میخوام در کنار کلاس آموزشی فقط و فقط از یه منبع استفاده کنم.یکی میگه نشر الگو اون یکی گاج یکی همایش تازگی هم فاگوزیست به گوشم خورده.
> خواهشا منو از این سردرگمی نجات بدین.التماس دعا


به نظر من علاوه بر الگو از همايش دريافتم استفاده كن

----------


## Black

قا من میخواستم موضوعی بگیرم دیدم آموزش نداره ناامید شدم
ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟واسه تست و آموزش؟مکمل نیاز نداره که؟ :Yahoo (1): 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> قا من میخواستم موضوعی بگیرم دیدم آموزش نداره ناامید شدم
> ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟واسه تست و آموزش؟مکمل نیاز نداره که؟


خیلی سبزم جامعش فقط زبان فارسیش آموزش و درسنامه داره

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> قا من میخواستم موضوعی بگیرم دیدم آموزش نداره ناامید شدم
> ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز خوبه؟واسه تست و آموزش؟مکمل نیاز نداره که؟


جامع خیلی سبز فقط برای زبان فارسی درسنامه داره که اتفاقا خیلی درسنامه ی خوبی هست! ولی برای بخش های دیگه خیر!

ادبیات موضوعی یه جورایی برای کنکور مجبورید بخونید! اتفاقا برای آرایه,قرابت ,و املا توضیحات خوبی آوورده و کسی که یه کم از ادبیات حالیش باشه میتونه راحت با این کتاب پیش بره!
ولی بخش زبان فارسیش ضعیفه. پس یه کتاب برای آموزش زبان فارسی نیاز دارید! پیشنهاد من هفت خوان خیلی سبزه. جمع و جور و کامل! نکته هاش خیلی رک و واضح هستن و مثل نشر دریافت اینقدر مطلب رو کش نداده!
 البته برای املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیات نمیدونم چی باید خوند!

----------


## Black

> خیلی سبزم جامعش فقط زبان فارسیش آموزش و درسنامه داره


بعد قرابتای امسال فرق داشت با سالای قبل
مضمون بیت رو خواسته بودن و این حرفا
غیر سبطی کدوم کتاب این چیزا رو گفته؟

----------


## Black

> جامع خیلی سبز فقط برای زبان فارسی درسنامه داره که اتفاقا خیلی درسنامه ی خوبی هست! ولی برای بخش های دیگه خیر!
> 
> ادبیات موضوعی یه جورایی برای کنکور مجبورید بخونید! اتفاقا برای آرایه,قرابت ,و املا توضیحات خوبی آوورده و کسی که یه کم از ادبیات حالیش باشه میتونه راحت با این کتاب پیش بره!
> ولی بخش زبان فارسیش ضعیفه. پس یه کتاب برای آموزش زبان فارسی نیاز دارید! پیشنهاد من هفت خوان خیلی سبزه. جمع و جور و کامل! نکته هاش خیلی رک و واضح هستن و مثل نشر دریافت اینقدر مطلب رو کش نداده!
>  البته برای املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیات نمیدونم چی باید خوند!


املا و لغت سبطی رو دارم(خیلی عالیه)
پس با این حساب موضوعی بهتره
سوال دوباره پرسیدم بالا
ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> بعد قرابتای امسال فرق داشت با سالای قبل
> مضمون بیت رو خواسته بودن و این حرفا
> غیر سبطی کدوم کتاب این چیزا رو گفته؟


اول همون موضوعی گاج و آموزش سبطی رو تو قرابت استفاده کن بعد اگ نیاز به تست بیشتر داشتی قرابت الگو رو بگیر


امسال تستای قرابت به نظر اسون تر شده بودن! ب خصوص دو تا تستش عینا اگ کسی مفاهیم قرابت سبطی رو ی بار خونده باش ب راحتی میزد ! یکیشم اگ اشتباه نکنم یا تست 24 بود یا 25

----------


## Black

> اول همون موضوعی گاج و آموزش سبطی رو تو قرابت استفاده کن بعد اگ نیاز به تست بیشتر داشتی قرابت الگو رو بگیر
> 
> 
> امسال تستای قرابت به نظر اسون تر شده بودن! ب خصوص دو تا تستش عینا اگ کسی مفاهیم قرابت سبطی رو ی بار خونده باش ب راحتی میزد ! یکیشم اگ اشتباه نکنم یا تست 24 بود یا 25


اتفاقا خیلی سخت شده بود!!!
قرابت سبطی رو نخوندم
نمیخوامم بخونم :Yahoo (1): 
یه جوریه :Yahoo (1): 
کتاب دیگه اون طوری طبقه بندی نکرده؟
ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> اتفاقا خیلی سخت شده بود!!!
> قرابت سبطی رو نخوندم
> نمیخوامم بخونم
> یه جوریه
> کتاب دیگه اون طوری طبقه بندی نکرده؟
> ممنون



تو زمینه آموزش فقط سبطی اینجور کار کرده فک کنم

البته قرابت الگو هم خوبه ها !

----------


## Black

> تو زمینه آموزش فقط سبطی اینجور کار کرده فک کنم
> 
> البته قرابت الگو هم خوبه ها !


البته تست هم بود اوکی ـه
هر کار میکنم با یه کتاب سروته شو هم بیارم نمیشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dayi javad

> هر کار میکنم با یه کتاب سروته شو هم بیارم نمیشه


پس همین موضوعی رو بگیر داداش ! هر جا دیدی نیاز بیشتری به آموزش داری لقمه مهروماه رو بگیر ! کارتو راه میندازه  دیگ دنبال کتابای کمکی حجیمی مث الگو هم نرو در این صورت

----------


## last shot

بچه ها ببخشید ولی تا آخر امروز بیشتر وقت ندارم و نمیتونم  کل تایپیک رو دوباره مرور کنم :Yahoo (9):  میشه بگید بهترین کتاب ارایه الگو هست یا کلک یا......خودم فقط نمونه صفحه الگو رو دیدم که خیلی کامله اما 400 صفحس و اگه کسی خوندتش بگه برای سال کنکور زیاد نیست یا با وجود زیاد بودنش مرتب و کاربردی برای کنکوریا گفته؟(زبان فارسی دریافت رو به خاطر کامل بودنش گرفته بودم اما زیاد بود و بی نظم و نرسیدم مرور کنم) نمونه تخته سیاه هم دیدم به دلم ننشست حرفه ای نکته و تست نیاورده .در کل الگو یا ......بهترینه؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> بچه ها ببخشید ولی تا آخر امروز بیشتر وقت ندارم و نمیتونم  کل تایپیک رو دوباره مرور کنم میشه بگید بهترین کتاب ارایه الگو هست یا کلک یا......خودم فقط نمونه صفحه الگو رو دیدم که خیلی کامله اما 400 صفحس و اگه کسی خوندتش بگه برای سال کنکور زیاد نیست یا با وجود زیاد بودنش مرتب و کاربردی برای کنکوریا گفته؟(زبان فارسی دریافت رو به خاطر کامل بودنش گرفته بودم اما زیاد بود و بی نظم و نرسیدم مرور کنم) در کل الگو یا ......بهترینه؟



++ آرایه ها رو مثل «مسائل شیمی» بهش نگاه کن ===== >> یه خورده توضیح خــوب واسه ی یادگیری و شروع کـــــــــــــــــــافیه ====== >> بقیه میشه «تمرین تست»

+++ «ادبیات موضوعی گاج» با توضیحات کم و کافی واسه آرایه ها، و بعد فراهم سازی شرایط خیلی خوب تمرین زیاد تست، این رویه رو بهت نشون میده 

+++ «ادبیات جــامع خیلی سبز!» هم کلن با رویه تست محور و ارائه پاسخای تشریحی مبسوط، این رویه رو بهت میفهمونه ==== >> به خصوص اینکه در کتابای تک جلد ادبیات خیلی سبز!، عباس براری واضح گفته، بهترین رویه واسه یادگیری آرایه «تمرین، تمرین و تمرین» هستش !!

+++ حالا اگه بازهم «توضیحات آموزشی» بیشتر خاستی ===== >> میتونی از جزوه ی آموزش آرایه دکتر سبطی، که رو سایتش هست، استفاده کنی

+++ و باز اگه «توضیحات آموزشی» دقیق تر و کاربردی تر خاستی ==== >> از جلد اول همایش ادبیات نشر دریافت استفاده کن

نتیجه ی اخلاقی :: دیــــــــــــــــــگه فکر نکنم بهتر و خفن تر از این رویه رو واسه آرایه بشود یافت ==== > >ترکیبی از «بهترین رویه آموزش» +++ «بهترین رویه تمرین تست» ===>> اگه یه وقت یه جا بهترشو یافتی «مشغول زمبه ای» اگه بهم خبر ندی !؟! :Yahoo (4): 

(پ . ن :::: «مشغول زمبه» همون «مشغول الذمه» است به معنای «مدیون» )

........................

>> الانه که یکی بیاد بگه «ایـــــــنا همش تبلیغه»  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Black

> ++ آرایه ها رو مثل «مسائل شیمی» بهش نگاه کن ===== >> یه خورده توضیح خــوب واسه ی یادگیری و شروع کـــــــــــــــــــافیه ====== >> بقیه میشه «تمرین تست»
> 
> +++ «ادبیات موضوعی گاج» با توضیحات کم و کافی واسه آرایه ها، و بعد فراهم سازی شرایط خیلی خوب تمرین زیاد تست، این رویه رو بهت نشون میده 
> 
> +++ «ادبیات جــامع خیلی سبز!» هم کلن با رویه تست محور و ارائه پاسخای تشریحی مبسوط، این رویه رو بهت میفهمونه ==== >> به خصوص اینکه در کتابای تک جلد ادبیات خیلی سبز!، عباس براری واضح گفته، بهترین رویه واسه یادگیری آرایه «تمرین، تمرین و تمرین» هستش !!
> 
> +++ حالا اگه بازهم «توضیحات آموزشی» بیشتر خاستی ===== >> میتونی از جزوه ی آموزش آرایه دکتر سبطی، که رو سایتش هست، استفاده کنی
> 
> +++ و باز اگه «توضیحات آموزشی» دقیق تر و کاربردی تر خاستی ==== >> از جلد اول همایش ادبیات نشر دریافت استفاده کن
> ...


مشهدی نیستی احیانا؟
رفع اسپم:ممنون واسه توضیح واسه بقیه هم بگو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> مشهدی نیستی احیانا؟
> رفع اسپم:ممنون واسه توضیح واسه بقیه هم بگو


آره دیداش :: بچه مشدم ! (مشهدم!) ولی رگ و ریشه ام مرسه به تهرون و شمیرانات === >>  خاستم بگم کمی ریا بشه حال بده  :Yahoo (4): )

::: دوس داری چی واست بگم ::

چی بگم هر چی بگم کم گفتم 
با تو از شادی بی تو همش از غم گفتم 

تـــــو بــــگو تا دو جــهان تــــازه شود
وارهد از حدجهان، بی حد و اندازه شود
خاک سیه بر سر او کز دم تو تازه نشد
یا همگی رنگ شود یا همه آوازه شود

تــــــــــــــو بــــــــــــگو
ای هــــمه تــــــــــــــو

(واضح و دقیق بگو چی میخای، تا من بگم !)

----------


## Black

> آره دیداش :: بچه مشدم ! (مشهدم!) ولی رگ و ریشه ام مرسه به تهرون و شمیرانات === >>  خاستم بگم کمی ریا بشه حال بده )
> 
> ::: دوس داری چی واست بگم ::
> 
> چی بگم هر چی بگم کم گفتم 
> با تو از شادی بی تو همش از غم گفتم 
> 
> تـــــو بــــگو تا دو جــهان تــــازه شود
> وارهد از حدجهان، بی حد و اندازه شود
> ...


 :Yahoo (4): 
سوالمو همین صفحه یا صفحه پیش پرسیده بودم
البته تقربا جوابمو گرفتم :Yahoo (1): 
ولی تو بگو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> سوالمو همین صفحه یا صفحه پیش پرسیده بودم
> البته تقربا جوابمو گرفتم
> ولی تو بگو


اوهوم گرفتم چی شد !!

ببین دوست عزیز

کلن ادبیات رو میدونی که!، موضوعی بهش نگاه کن (غیب گفتم :Yahoo (4): )

++ قرابت تمامش «درک ادبی و آشنایی با مفاهیم ادبی» هستش ==== >> حالا یه چی میگم، اگه خـــــــوب متوجه بشی، جواب سوالاتو میگیری ===== >>>> یادگیری این بخش از ادبیات (و کلن تو مباحث که یاد میگیری!)، دقیقن به «درک و فهم ادبی» شما مربوط میشه ==== >> مثل اینه که شما بتونی مفهوم «از خودگذشتی عاشق در مقابل معشوق، با وجود تمامی سختی ها و سایر جذبه های زندگی» رو درست و دقیق متوجه شی ==== > تا این جا رو گرفتی چی شد ؟!؟ ===== >> حالا این جاشو خــــــــــوب دقت کن ===== >> یادگیری این مفاهیم، یه چی مثل زیست و ریاضی و عربی و .... نیست که اگه از یه جا خوندی و بعد بگی یــــــاد گرفتم و برم تست بزنم و تموم !!  ==== >> در واقع، بــــــــاید مفهوم رو درک کنی و خود خودت متوجه شی و قشنگ دربارش توضیح بدی که حتی به یه نفر یاد بدی (که حتی ممکنه جزء باورهای خودت هم نباشه) ===== >> اگه درست حرفمو متوجه شده باشی ==== > به کتابای ادبیات، حداقل تو بخش قرابت، به دید این که، چی گفته، و چه جوری گفته، و اینکه آموزش داره ویا تست و پاسخ تشریحیش خوبه، کمه و چه جوریه، نگاه نکن ===== >> حالا مولفین خوش فکری، مثل کاری که واسه ادبیات موضوعی گاج، یا واسه ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز! و یا کتاب قرابت نشر دریافت و یا کتابت قرابت نشر الگو و .. این نکته رو متوجه ان  === >> حال یکی اومده «توضیحات اولیه» ارائه داده، یکی دیگه اومده «پاسخ تشریحی مبسوط» ارائه داده، یکی هم هر دوش === >> ولی تفاوتی نداره === >> کار هر اینه که شرایطی رو واسه ی شما فراهم کنه، که بتونی «فکر کنی» === > یعنی اگه یه بیت رو دیدی و خاستی مفهومشو درست متوجه شی، یه چی واسه فکر کردن در ذهن داشته باشی == >> این هم گرفتی چی شد === >> یعنی از هرجا که قرابت رو میخونی، به دید «فکر کردن و یادگیری» بهش نگاه کن و حتمن درباره چیزی که فهمیدی توضیح بده ===== >> این طوری میشه که ذهنت درگیر مفاهیم و اینکه از کجا خوندی و ... نمیشه == > و بقیش میشه تمرین تمرین تمرین تست ==== >> یعنی بــــــــــــــــــــــــ  اید اونقدر تست قرابت بزنی و انواع تمرین درک و تشخیص مفهوم بیت رو داشته باشی، که قشنگ خودت متوجه بشی، و میشی و میگی «حالا قرابت رو یاد گرفتم» :Yahoo (9):

----------


## rezabarat

سلام.خسته نباشین دوستان.
من کنکوری ریاضی 95 هستم.
منابع و کتاب های من اینا هستن .میشه بگین خوبن یا نه؟

1-ادبیــــات :
*آموزش کامل ادبیات دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهــی نشــر الگـــو
*کتاب های مبحــثی پنج گانه نشـــر الگو
*کتاب های مبحــثی نشر دریافت نوشته هامون سبطی { زبان فارسی-املا و لغت -قرابت معنایی-دو جلد همایش }
*واژگان مصور تخته سیاه*آفاردئون های لغت و معنی دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی و املا انتشارات فار
*آرایه های ادبی و تاریخ ادبیات لقمه مهر و ماه

2-عــــــــربی:
*عربی همراه لقمه مهر و ماه
*عربی جامع خیلی سبز
*پرسش های چهار گزینه ای الگو 

3-دیــــــــنی :
*جامع نشر الگو
*آیات و نکات گاج

4-زیـــــــان انگلیسی:
*جامع مبتکران 
*درک مطلب به زبان ساده مبتکران
*و نترسیم از متن شبقره
 *واژگان کنکور شبقره

5-ریاضیات پایه:
*کوله پشتی { ریاضیات پایه و کنکور مثلثات }
*تخته سیاه 

6-دیفرانسیل و انتگرال:
*کوله پشتی {2 جلدی }
*تخته سیاه {2 جلدی  }

7-گسسته:
*فار 

8-تحلیلی:
*فار

9-هندسه 1و2:
*تست الگو

10-فیزیک:
*میکرو گاج پایه و پیش 4جلدی

11-شیمی :
*شیمی 2 مبتکران و الگو
*شیمی 3 مبتکران
*شیمی 3 خیلی سبز
*شیمی پیش 1 خیلی سبز
*شیمی پیش 2 مبتکران

----------


## last shot

> ++ آرایه ها رو مثل «مسائل شیمی» بهش نگاه کن ===== >> یه خورده توضیح خــوب واسه ی یادگیری و شروع کـــــــــــــــــــافیه ====== >> بقیه میشه «تمرین تست»
> 
> +++ «ادبیات موضوعی گاج» با توضیحات کم و کافی واسه آرایه ها، و بعد فراهم سازی شرایط خیلی خوب تمرین زیاد تست، این رویه رو بهت نشون میده 
> 
> +++ «ادبیات جــامع خیلی سبز!» هم کلن با رویه تست محور و ارائه پاسخای تشریحی مبسوط، این رویه رو بهت میفهمونه ==== >> به خصوص اینکه در کتابای تک جلد ادبیات خیلی سبز!، عباس براری واضح گفته، بهترین رویه واسه یادگیری آرایه «تمرین، تمرین و تمرین» هستش !!
> 
> +++ حالا اگه بازهم «توضیحات آموزشی» بیشتر خاستی ===== >> میتونی از جزوه ی آموزش آرایه دکتر سبطی، که رو سایتش هست، استفاده کنی
> 
> +++ و باز اگه «توضیحات آموزشی» دقیق تر و کاربردی تر خاستی ==== >> از جلد اول همایش ادبیات نشر دریافت استفاده کن
> ...


مرسی :Yahoo (1):  اتفاقا خودم پارسال روی همایش دریافت کار کردم(جزوه روی سایت دریافت هم به دستور نویسنده باید قبل از شروعش میخوندم که خوندم :Yahoo (22): ) اما چون تستی نداشت فایده ای هم برام 

نداشت :Yahoo (2): .
پس شما هم موافقید که همین همایش با تستهای سراسری سالهای قبل برام کافیه و نیازی به گرفتن الگوی 400 صفحه ای نیست؟

----------


## last shot

up

----------


## Mahdi1377

> سلام.خسته نباشین دوستان.
> من کنکوری ریاضی 95 هستم.
> منابع و کتاب های من اینا هستن .میشه بگین خوبن یا نه؟
> 
> 1-ادبیــــات :
> *آموزش کامل ادبیات دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهــی نشــر الگـــو
> *کتاب های مبحــثی پنج گانه نشـــر الگو
> *کتاب های مبحــثی نشر دریافت نوشته هامون سبطی { زبان فارسی-املا و لغت -قرابت معنایی-دو جلد همایش }
> *واژگان مصور تخته سیاه*آفاردئون های لغت و معنی دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی و املا انتشارات فار
> ...


منابعت عالین اگه اینارو کامل بخونی موفق میشی ایشالله

----------


## patrik

شیمی 2 مبتکران برا کنکور 94 خریدم عوضش کنم؟
میگفتن غلط هم داره در فصل4 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mahdi1377

> شیمی 2 مبتکران برا کنکور 94 خریدم عوضش کنم؟
> میگفتن غلط هم داره در فصل4


دوست عزیز به هیچ وجه عوض نکن.بهترین کتاب در زمینه ی شیمی هست.اکثر بچه ها هم تاییدش میکنن

----------


## patrik

> دوست عزیز به هیچ وجه عوض نکن.بهترین کتاب در زمینه ی شیمی هست.اکثر بچه ها هم تاییدش میکنن


میدونم میگم که برم چاپ جدیدش رو بگیرم؟
به خدا به والله گیییییییییج شدم
زیست عمارلو رو پارسال گرفتم امسال میگن کن فیکون شده 
بقیه درسا هم به همین منوال 
نمیدونم چه نوع خاکی بریزم توو سرم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mahdi1377

> میدونم میگم که برم چاپ جدیدش رو بگیرم؟
> به خدا به والله گیییییییییج شدم
> زیست عمارلو رو پارسال گرفتم امسال میگن کن فیکون شده 
> بقیه درسا هم به همین منوال 
> نمیدونم چه نوع خاکی بریزم توو سرم


تغییرات مبتکران جزئی بوده و فقط کنکور 94 بهش اضافه شده.همینه
همین رو استفاده کن فرقی نکرده.با تشکر

----------


## Dayi javad

هر منبعی دارید عوض نکنید !

به حرف اینا ک میگن فلان منبع خوب نیس گوش ندین خداییش بدبخت میشین !
ی منبعو خوب بخونید بعد برید سراغ منبع بعد در صورت نیاز !


البته خب سعی کنید همون اول ک میخواین کتاب بخرین ی کتابو بخرین ک دو روز دیگ مشکل نداشته باشین در موردش!

شیمی مبتکران دوم خیلی هم خوبه ! من هم مبتکران دارم هم الگو ! ولی هیچی حداقل از نظر درسنامه مبتکران نمیش !

زیست عمارلو هم به تنهایی شاید کافی نباش ولی با هر منبع تستی ک کار کنی مکمل خیلی خوبی هس !!

----------


## patrik

> تغییرات مبتکران جزئی بوده و فقط کنکور 94 بهش اضافه شده.همینه
> همین رو استفاده کن فرقی نکرده.با تشکر



بقیه کتابام را چه کار کنم؟

----------


## Mahdi1377

> بقیه کتابام را چه کار کنم؟


لازم نیست عوض کنی.کتابا فقط کنکور 94 بهشون اضافه شده.هیچ فرقی نکردن.در مورد کتاب آقای عمارلو هم بگم که چاپ جدید این کتاب رو به صورت pdf دارم اگه بخواید واستون ارسال میکنم.رایگانه
سال دوم و سوم

----------


## reyhane

به نظر من که اگه میتونین از الان تا بهمن 
فقط کتابهای درسی رو بخونین و کنکورای سالهای قبل رو بزنین
هرچقد زیاد تر باشه منابعتون به همون میزان سردرگمین
برا مباحثی که از کتاب متوجه نمیشین به یه مرجع واقعی مراجعه کنین
وبه نظرم سوال پرسیدن از یه دبیر تواین شرایط خیلی کارسازه

----------


## BANOO-

دوستان برای ادبیات کتاب بم بگین

----------


## Black

> دوستان برای ادبیات کتاب بم بگین


ادبیات موضوعی گاج+کتاب کوچولو های الگو

همینا کافیه هیچی دیگه نمیخواد بخری:[)

----------


## BANOO-

> ادبیات موضوعی گاج+کتاب کوچولو های الگو
> 
> همینا کافیه هیچی دیگه نمیخواد بخری:[)


اما دیدی ک امین اقا گفت الگو ؟؟؟

----------


## Black

> اما دیدی ک امین اقا گفت الگو ؟؟؟


امین آقا بیا اینجا :Yahoo (4): 
@*Amin 95@*

----------


## Amin 95

بفرمایید در خدمتم برای ادبیات و کلا عمومی ها باید وقت به مراتب کمتری در قیاس با اختصاصی ها صرف شه

----------


## Amin 95

این حرف من نیست حرف غالب مشاوران زبدست

شما نه قراره امتحان نهایی بدید
نه المپیاد
میخواید کنکور بدید

پس باید کنکوری کار کنید گاج به درد کنکوری کار کردن نمیخوره

----------


## Black

> این حرف من نیست حرف غالب مشاوران زبدست
> 
> شما نه قراره امتحان نهایی بدید
> نه المپیاد
> میخواید کنکور بدید
> 
> پس باید کنکوری کار کنید گاج به درد کنکوری کار کردن نمیخوره


موضوعی رو که دیگه خدایی "همه" توصیه میکنن

----------


## BANOO-

> این حرف من نیست حرف غالب مشاوران زبدست
> 
> شما نه قراره امتحان نهایی بدید
> نه المپیاد
> میخواید کنکور بدید
> 
> پس باید کنکوری کار کنید گاج به درد کنکوری کار کردن نمیخوره


کی گفته نهایی ندارم ایی بدم من تازه اکسال میرم سوم که نهایی دارم
میخام از الان درسای سوممو ببندم

----------


## Amin 95

> موضوعی رو که دیگه خدایی "همه" توصیه میکنن


من والا حرف نزنم سنگین ترم

شوخی کردم

ببین داداشی این همه که میگی 90 % سیاهی لشکرن که فقط اسم کنکور رو شنیدن

داداشی گلم من از خبره هاش شنیدم که میگم

----------


## BANOO-

> من والا حرف نزنم سنگین ترم
> 
> شوخی کردم
> 
> ببین داداشی این همه که میگی 90 % سیاهی لشکرن که فقط اسم کنکور رو شنیدن
> 
> داداشی گلم من از خبره هاش شنیدم که میگم



شما واسه کنکور معرفی کن به من 
من گاج میگیرم برای نهایی هام

----------


## Black

> من والا حرف نزنم سنگین ترم
> 
> شوخی کردم
> 
> ببین داداشی این همه که میگی 90 % سیاهی لشکرن که فقط اسم کنکور رو شنیدن
> 
> داداشی گلم من از خبره هاش شنیدم که میگم


نه عزیزم شما تاج سری
شما فقط "بگو" :Yahoo (4): 

اصن یه معجون ادبیات همین جا بگو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin 95

> نه عزیزم شما تاج سری
> شما فقط "بگو"
> 
> اصن یه معجون ادبیات همین جا بگو


داداشی اینا که گفتم یه کافی میکس درست وحسابیه به خدا
زده رو دست معجون

----------


## Amin 95

> شما واسه کنکور معرفی کن به من 
> من گاج میگیرم برای نهایی هام


واسه کنکور همینا که گفتم کافیه

----------


## Amin 95

به هیچ وجه برای کنکور سر وقت ساجدی و گاج سبز نرو

ولی برای نهایی گاج سبز خوبه

----------


## BANOO-

> داداشی اینا که گفتم یه کافی میکس درست وحسابیه به خدا
> زده رو دست معجون


منم که بوقم 
شما دوتا هی هندونه بهم تارف میکنید
بابا من دارم اینجا خفه میکنم خودمو 
من امیال نهایی دارم 
گاج میگیرم برا نهایی هام با جزو بنی هاشم

----------


## Amin 95

> منم که بوقم 
> شما دوتا هی هندونه بهم تارف میکنید
> بابا من دارم اینجا خفه میکنم خودمو 
> من امیال نهایی دارم 
> گاج میگیرم برا نهایی هام با جزو بنی هاشم


جزوه بنی هاشمی خوبه 
ولی گاج سبز در کنارش
اختیار داری
خانوما مقدمن همیشه
رفع اسپم:من با اجازتون مرخص شم خانواده کارم دارن تا فردا

----------


## BANOO-

> واسه کنکور همینا که گفتم کافیه


کنکور که فقط ادبیات و زیست نی
پ بقیه درسا نه گاج نقره ای میگیرم

----------


## Amin 95

> کنکور که فقط ادبیات و زیست نی
> پ بقیه درسا نه گاج نقره ای میگیرم


شما همین گاجتو بگیر

منم گفتم کنکور فقط ادبیات وزیست نیست بابت همین میگم گاج نه

صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند

----------


## marsad

> به هیچ وجه برای کنکور سر وقت ساجدی و گاج سبز نرو
> 
> ولی برای نهایی گاج سبز خوبه


گاج سبز ادبیات واسه کنکور وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## Black

> گاج سبز ادبیات واسه کنکور وقت تلف کردنه


گاج سبز غیر متن کتاب چیز دیگه ای هم داره؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## marsad

> این حرف من نیست حرف غالب مشاوران زبدست
> 
> شما نه قراره امتحان نهایی بدید
> نه المپیاد
> میخواید کنکور بدید
> 
> پس باید کنکوری کار کنید گاج به درد کنکوری کار کردن نمیخوره


با حرف شما موافق نیستم
ادبیات با ضریب 4 تو عمومی ها خیلی مهمه
ما واسه هر پایه زیست 2تا کتاب 900 صفحه ای میخونیم
واسه کل ادبیات هم یه کتاب مث نقره ای لازمه بنظرم

----------


## marsad

> گاج سبز غیر متن کتاب چیز دیگه ای هم داره؟


تستای کنکور با پاسخ کلیدی!!!!!

----------


## Black

> با حرف شما موافق نیستم
> ادبیات با ضریب 4 تو عمومی ها خیلی مهمه
> ما واسه هر پایه زیست 2تا کتاب 900 صفحه ای میخونیم
> واسه کل ادبیات هم یه کتاب مث نقره ای لازمه بنظرم


آقا چرا مغلطه میکنی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
2هر پایه تا کتاب 900 صفحه ای؟
راستش منم زورم میاد..موضوعی خیلی حجیمه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## marsad

تازه این همه زیست میخونی میشه امسال که....
نقره ای میخونی میری یه درصد خوب میزنی و میای. بدههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## armin009

یه کتاب خیلی خوبم بگید برای شیمی 2 برای منی که دانش آموز پایم ، خودم بین مبتکران والگو مونده بودم 
با تشکر

----------


## marsad

> یه کتاب خیلی خوبم بگید برای شیمی 2 برای منی که دانش آموز پایم ، خودم بین مبتکران والگو مونده بودم 
> با تشکر


شیمی واسه درسنامه فقط عمو بهمن خودمون!!!!
مگه شک داری؟
ساختار لویس رو مث آب خوردن میدرسه

----------


## Black

> یه کتاب خیلی خوبم بگید برای شیمی 2 برای منی که دانش آموز پایم ، خودم بین مبتکران والگو مونده بودم 
> با تشکر


شیمی بخش مربوط به خود داره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin 95

> با حرف شما موافق نیستم
> ادبیات با ضریب 4 تو عمومی ها خیلی مهمه
> ما واسه هر پایه زیست 2تا کتاب 900 صفحه ای میخونیم
> واسه کل ادبیات هم یه کتاب مث نقره ای لازمه بنظرم


عزیز دل برادر
اینا حرفای من نیست
فقط من مینویسم 
حرف مشاوره
اختراعی میشناسی شما
ایشون از کاربلدا وزبده های مشهده میگه واسه ادبیات باید خورد خورد و فقط از الگو
گاج وقت تلف کردنه
شما زیستو به اون عریض طیلی با ادبیات یکی میکنی
نه جانم همینا کافیه شما میخوای بیشتر کار کنی عیب نداره

----------


## Amin 95

> زیر دیپلم بحرف عمو
> بقیه درسا برای فردا 
> شب همگی شکولاتی 
> اقا


شما دبگه فکر کنم دیپلمتو گرفتی ها
در حد خودت گفتم آبجی گلم

من میگم میخوای موفق شی سخت کار نکن هوشمندانه کار کن

به جای اون همه وقت صرف کردن واسه ادبیات موضوعی با نصفش میتونی مسلط به الگو ها بشی 

حالا خود دانی

----------


## Amin 95

> کی گفته نهایی ندارم ایی بدم من تازه اکسال میرم سوم که نهایی دارم
> میخام از الان درسای سوممو ببندم


خدایی منو گذاشتی سر کار خخخ
تو میخوای تازه بری سوم
بابا خیلی داری تخته گاز میری آروم تر چپ میکنیا

بگو پس چرا گفتی زیر دیپلم خخخ

خواهر گلم شما هیچ کدوم از منابع تستیو نگیر فقط تشریحی کار کن تا 25% دشت کنی
سال بعد منبع تستی بگیر
امسال فقط بنیه تو به صورت مفهومی قوی کن 
تست زیاد لازم نی

----------


## Amin 95

> تازه این همه زیست میخونی میشه امسال که....
> نقره ای میخونی میری یه درصد خوب میزنی و میای. بدههههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


به پیر به پیغمبر اگه کنکور فقط ادبیات بود نامرد بودم جز گاج نقره ای اسم از منبعی ببرم

ولی شما فقط نمیخوای اینو بدی

فیزیک به اون سنگینی
ریاضی به اون حجیمی
زیست به اون مفهومی 
بازم بگم
شیمی به اون کمر شکنی

داداشی گلم من از سر تجربه وراهنمایی های مشاوران میگم

مولا گفته زکات علم نشر آن است
من نشر میدم خواستی استفاده کن نخواستی نکن
ولی اگه نکردی و متضرر شدی نگو نگفتم

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

شیمی۲ فقط الگو

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

زییستم فقط الگو ریاضی خیلی سبز

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

فیزیک الگو

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

زمین مهروماه و ادبیات هفت خوان خیلی سبز

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

عربی گاج سفید

----------


## Amin 95

دیروز میخواستم برای عربی بگم نشدئ

برم سر وقت عربی

واسه عربی منبع کم تو بازار نداریم منابعی مثل گاج سفید عربی کامل والگو که شاخان

اما من طبق نظر مشاورم هیچ کدوم از این منابع رو قبول ندارم

به جاش میگم برای درسی مثل عربی کافیه 20 تومن هزینه کنی دی وی دی گاجو بگیری کامل نگاه کنی و وقتی مسلط شدی میری سروقت دور دنیا در 4 ساعت عمومی عربی هاشو حسابی میچلونی خوب روشون زوم میشی
عربی به هیچ وجه تالیفی لازم نداره

به جای دور دنیا میتونی از کتاب سنجشم بهره ببری ولی خب دیر چاپ میشه احتمالا

به هیچ وجه تاکید میکنم به هیچ وجه کتابای بازار لازم نیستند عوضش اگه راهی که گفتمو بری زیر 80 نمیزنی با قطعیت میگم نمیتونم بگم 100 چون همیشه باید درصد خطا رو در نظر گرفت ولی بالای 80 رو قول میدم

----------


## Amin 95

برای فیزیک اینو  بگم باید سطح سنجی بکنی اگه زیر 30 هستی با آبی کانون شروع کن و پیش بیا

تموم شد و رسیدی به بالای 50 میری سر وقت الگو

اما اگه در شروع در حد 50 هستی با گاج شروع کن 

ولی اگه در حد 70 به بالا هستی با الگو کار کن

به قول یکی از دبیرای فیزیک کسی میتونه فیزیکو قطعی بالای 80 بزنه که 3 4 تا کتاب کار کرده باشه

پرسیدم مگه میشه

گفت له وقتی شما یک منبع رو کامل کار کنی به حدی میرسی که منابع بعدی میشن واست دست گرمی وبه منزله پرکاری تستی

هر چند برای فیزیک به طور کلی گاج هنوزم که هنوزه بهترینه برای هر سطحی این حرف صادقه

اگه میخوای با گاج کار کنی

اگه ضعیفی فقط ستاره دارها

اگه متوسطی همه تستاش به جز 1 قدم تا 100 و آزمون ها

ولی اگه قوی هستی تمام تستاش حتی 1 قدم تا 100 وآزمون ها

----------


## Amin 95

واسه شیمی 2 فار داریم الگو هست مبتکران هم هست البته خیلی سبز هم داریم که اون به کیفیت اینا نیست و ماهیت تستی تقریبا نداره و بیشتر به درد امتحانات سال دوم میخوره

برای شیمی 2 هنو ز که هنوزه انتخاب اول مشاوران مبتکرانه

البته نوبل هم منبع خوبیه آزمونای قابل قبولی داره ولی لازم نی سرتو شلوغ کنی

خواستی مبتکران بگیری آموزشش لازم نی

تستشو بگیری درسنامه هاش کار همون آموزشش رو میکنه

----------


## Amin 95

> زییستم فقط الگو ریاضی خیلی سبز


زیست الگو خوب شکی نیست ولی بسته به سطح داوطلبان نداره

چند تا عیب کلی داره

سنگینی بیش از خد تستا  

پیچ واطناب بی خودی

غلط های علمی ولو کم(البته هیچ کتاب زیست بازار از این خطا مصون نیست)

به هر جال این منبع برای همه خوب نیست 

کسی که اول راهه اینو ببینه از زیست کنکور زده میشه

ولی برای متوسط به بالا عالیه

هر چند رقابت تنگاتنگی تو پایه با خیلی سبز داره

----------


## Amin 95

برای ریاضی

اگه ضعیفی باز هم آبی کانون البته برای راه افتادن نباید به همین اکتفا کرد

متوسطی تخته سیاه یا کوله پشتی خوبن

قوی هستی ودنبال تست مرد افکن خیلی سبز خوبه

اما در مورد مهروماه زیادی شلوغش کرده و خیلی خودشو گیج کرده

بازم سلیقه ایه ولی اگه میخوای راضی به سطح قابل قبولی برسی باید سطح سنجی کن در قدم اول

----------


## Amin 95

برای شیمی به طور کلی

دوم مبتکران 

سوم خیلی سبز

و پیش خیلی سبز

تو سوم میشه مبتکران رو جای گزین کرد
ولی تحت هیچ شرایطی سر وقت پیش مبتکران نرید مگه که خدای شیمی کنکور باشید

چون اگه نباشید بد جور اسیرتون میکنه و یه جور زدگی میاره

----------


## M-95

> برای شیمی به طور کلی
> 
> دوم مبتکران 
> 
> سوم خیلی سبز
> و پیش خیلی سبز
> 
> تو سوم میشه مبتکران رو جای گزین کرد
> ولی تحت هیچ شرایطی سر وقت پیش مبتکران نرید مگه که خدای شیمی کنکور باشید
> ...


 سلام. ببخشیدبرای شیمی پیش 1و2.  هر دو خیلی سبز بگیرم بعد برای زیست پیش چی ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام. ببخشیدبرای شیمی پیش 1و2.  هر دو خیلی سبز بگیرم بعد برای زیست پیش چی ؟


شیمی پیش 2 رو الان نخر ! بزار ببین انتشارات دیگ چیکار میکنن ( مثل مبتکران)

واس زیست  پیش هم الگو 
امین هم میگ زیست پیش همگامان خوبه !


زیستو شیمی رو جا ب جا نوشتم ! با تشکر از علی مجیدی

----------


## Dayi javad

> 'گفته شیمی


داداش آخرشم بخون  :Yahoo (1):  !

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام. ببخشیدبرای شیمی پیش 1و2.  هر دو خیلی سبز بگیرم بعد برای زیست پیش چی ؟


رفع اسپم: دیگه امروز روز آخره اینجا پست میذارم حرف میزنی میگن اسپمه 68 تا پستمو یه جا به این بهانه پاک کردن

بله برای شیمی پیش خیلی سبز
البته فعلا پیش 1 رو بگیر
پیش 2 بعد امتحانانت ترم 1

برای زیست هم همگامان پیش ر و بگیر

----------


## BANOO-

> رفع اسپم: دیگه امروز روز آخره اینجا پست میذارم حرف میزنی میگن اسپمه 68 تا پستمو یه جا به این بهانه پاک کردن
> 
> بله برای شیمی پیش خیلی سبز
> البته فعلا پیش 1 رو بگیر
> پیش 2 بعد امتحانانت ترم 1
> 
> برای زیست هم همگامان پیش ر و بگیر


سلام اوا اره از منم همین ایرادو گرفتن تازه گفتن بهم اختارم میدن 
حالا ما کجا بودیم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام اوا اره از منم همین ایرادو گرفتن تازه گفتن بهم اختارم میدن 
> حالا ما کجا بودیم ؟؟؟


رفع اسپم:فوقش اخراج میکنن طرف 100 تا اسپم میده انگار نه انگار من تمام چیزایی که میگن اسپم درسی بودن بگذریم

بریم سر وقت ریاضی

برای این درس منابع رو مجزا بررسی میکنم

اول خیلی سبز

نقطه قوتش اینه که شما رو حسابی زبده میکنه

تستای فخیم زیادی داره

نکات میانبر خوب ومنطقی داره

ولی ضعف اصلیش اینه که بعضی جاها زیادی پیچونده مطلبو و تستاش از استاندارد کنکور خارجه

ولی کنکور 94 ثابت کرد که هر تست غیر استانداردی که تو کنکور بیاد استاندارد میشه

اینو نگفتم که درسنامه های کوتاه ولی کاربردی خوبی داره

----------


## Amin 95

ریاضی تخته سیاه 

این کتاب بزرگترین نقطه قوتش روتین بودنه درسنامه وتستاشه

نه خیلی سخته نه خیلی ساده

برای شروع میتونه گزینه مناسبی باشه

نقطه ضعف خاصی مد نظرم نیست جز نوع چاپ کتابش که خیلی راحت ورق ورق میشه البته سیمی بشه این مشکل رفع میشه و درسنامش که متوسطه

----------


## Amin 95

ریاضی مهروماه

رفع اسپم: من مدل حرف زدنم اینه رک وپوست کنده حرف میزنم خوشتون نمیاد به من ربطی نداره به جای ثبت تخلف اخراج کنید اگه این مدلی رو دوست ندارید

زیادی گندش کردن

درسنامه هاش زیادی حجیمه اصلا نیاز به این کار نبوده ریاضی بیشتر از درسنامه نیاز به تست داره

عده ای نقطه قوت این کتابو تستهای زیادش میدونن ولی من میگم نقطه ضعف اصلی

به قول ورنر هایزنبرگ ارایه دهنده نظریه عدم قطعیت

هر گاه کمیت زیاد شود کیفیت پایین می آید

مهروماه ناز شصتش
خوب این حرفو تایید کرده

تستاش یه جاهایی خیلی آبکین
یه جاهایی خیلی سخت و خارج از عرف
این اصلا خوب نیست

من خودم از دبیران ریاضی مختلفی نظیر اسماعیلی مود اقبالی یکتا و کلا دبیرای شاخ مشهد پرسیدم
همشون این کتابو رد میکنن و میگن اگه وقت اضافه داری برو سر وقتش

والا اگه میخوای نرمال کار کنی برو سر وقت آبی کانون یا خیلی سبز

----------


## Amin 95

ریاضی کوله پشتی

خب این کتاب واقعا محشره علی الخصوص واسه کسی که وقت کافی داره ومیخواد به درصدای بالا برسه تو این درس

مولفش آقای مرادی که به زعم ایشون از دبیران و مشاوران زیادی نظر خواهی کرده و از تجاربشون به نوعی بهره برده

این کتاب سوای بحث تبلیغاتیش
درسنامه ای سنگین همانند مهروماه ولی روان برخلاف اون داره

تست های خوبی داره استانداردن

من ایراد خاصی نمیبینم جز حجم سنگینش

----------


## BANOO-

> ریاضی کوله پشتی
> 
> خب این کتاب واقعا محشره علی الخصوص واسه کسی که وقت کافی داره ومیخواد به درصدای بالا برسه تو این درس
> 
> مولفش آقای مرادی که به زعم ایشون از دبیران و مشاوران زیادی نظر خواهی کرده و از تجاربشون به نوعی بهره برده
> 
> این کتاب سوای بحث تبلیغاتیش
> درسنامه ای سنگین همانند مهروماه ولی روان برخلاف اون داره
> 
> ...


پس کوله و خیلی سبز بهترین گزینن ؟
حالا از بین این دو کدوم بهتره 
راسی  برای زیسا الگو درسنامش مگه بده ؟

----------


## Amin 95

ریاضی آبی کانون

یه 10 سال داره

یه 30 سال

برای شروع یه داوطلب ضعیف خیلی خوبه

خواستید بگیرید 10 سال رو بگیرید

من از هر مشاور و دبیر ریاضی پرسیدم این کتابو بیس کار معرفی کرده 

اگه با این کتاب شروع کنید عالیه 

در وهله اول تسلط به تست های سراسری واقعا مفیده

برای ساخت بنای کنکور اول پی ریزی لازمه بعد کار گذاشتن مصالح لازم

فوندانسیون این ساختمان تست های کنکوره

ایراد خاصش پاسخ نامشه خوب توضیح نداده 

ولی در کل بدک نیست مخصوصا برای شروع

----------


## BANOO-

> ریاضی آبی کانون
> 
> یه 10 سال داره
> 
> یه 30 سال
> 
> برای شروع یه داوطلب ضعیف خیلی خوبه
> 
> خواستید بگیرید 10 سال رو بگیرید
> ...



اخه خیلی اسونه مالا کانون

----------


## Amin 95

> پس کوله و خیلی سبز بهترین گزینن ؟
> حالا از بین این دو کدوم بهتره 
> راسی  برای زیسا الگو درسنامش مگه بده ؟


آره مخصوصا واسه کسی که دانش آموز پایست

اگه درسنامه یا جزوه خوبی در اختیارته 

دور کوله پشتی رو خط بکش وبرو یه راست سر وقت خیلی سبز

ولی اگه جزوه خوبی نداری کوله پشتی

الگو درسنامش دیگه زیادی خوبه والا

واسه المپیاد زیست خوبه من خودم امسال با یک هفته کار معمولی روی زیست و با توجه به شرایط بدم سر جلسه و مشکلی که واسم پیش اومد 62 زدم 

بدون بهره از الگو

من خودم واسه امسال زیست دوم خیلی سبز میگیرم 
سوم خیلی سبز
پیش همگامان
اگه وقت اضاف آوردم برای پرکاری میرم سروقت الگو پایه

----------


## BANOO-

> آره مخصوصا واسه کسی که دانش آموز پایست
> 
> اگه درسنامه یا جزوه خوبی در اختیارته 
> 
> دور کوله پشتی رو خط بکش وبرو یه راست سر وقت خیلی سبز
> 
> ولی اگه جزوه خوبی نداری کوله پشتی
> 
> الگو درسنامش دیگه زیادی خوبه والا
> ...


اخه چندتا از بچه ها گفتن 
خیلی سبز درسنامش خوبه 
الگو تستاش 
گفتن هر دو رو بگیرم برای زیست 
پس برای ریاضی سوم کوله و خیلی سبز میگیرم حالا اول کوله رو بگیرم یا اول خیلی سبز
چون دوتا رو میخرم

----------


## BANOO-

> آره مخصوصا واسه کسی که دانش آموز پایست
> 
> اگه درسنامه یا جزوه خوبی در اختیارته 
> 
> دور کوله پشتی رو خط بکش وبرو یه راست سر وقت خیلی سبز
> 
> ولی اگه جزوه خوبی نداری کوله پشتی
> 
> الگو درسنامش دیگه زیادی خوبه والا
> ...



نه جزوه ی خوبی برای زیست ندارم 
حالا برای ریاضی دوم هم همینا رو بگیرم یا فقط برای سوم ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> اخه چندتا از بچه ها گفتن 
> خیلی سبز درسنامش خوبه 
> الگو تستاش 
> گفتن هر دو رو بگیرم برای زیست 
> پس برای ریاضی سوم کوله و خیلی سبز میگیرم حالا اول کوله رو بگیرم یا اول خیلی سبز
> چون دوتا رو میخرم


اتفاقا الگو نه درسنامش مالیه نه تستاش بیشتر اسم در کرده چون مولفش اشکان هاشمیه و طراح گزینه 2

خیلی سبز پایه خیلی بهتره

زیست درسنامه لازم نداره تست خوب میخواد
درسنامه فقط کتاب درسی

اول به نظرم کوله

----------


## Amin 95

> نه جزوه ی خوبی برای زیست ندارم 
> حالا برای ریاضی دوم هم همینا رو بگیرم یا فقط برای سوم ؟


جزوه واسه زیست لازم نیست 

اینا جامعن

----------


## BANOO-

> اتفاقا الگو نه درسنامش مالیه نه تستاش بیشتر اسم در کرده چون مولفش اشکان هاشمیه و طراح گزینه 2
> 
> خیلی سبز پایه خیلی بهتره
> 
> زیست درسنامه لازم نداره تست خوب میخواد
> درسنامه فقط کتاب درسی
> 
> اول به نظرم کوله



پس نیازی نیس دوتا بگیرم ؟
فقط الگو رو میگیرم برا سوم 
دوم هم که خیلی چمنیه  :Yahoo (20): 
واسه ریاضی 3 هم شد کوله 
سال دیگ خیلی سبز بگیرم عایا ؟
برای ریاضی 2 چی؟

----------


## BANOO-

> جزوه واسه زیست لازم نیست 
> 
> اینا جامعن


میگم جزوهی استاد شعبانی چطوره ؟
واسه دوم دارم جزوشو

----------


## hedie.

ب نظر من واسه فیزیک پایه و پیش همون گاج خوبه الگو درسنامه خوبی نداره به درد کسی میخوره که تو این درس قوی باشه.شیمی هم پیش یک خیلی سبز پیش دو مبتکران

----------


## BANOO-

> ب نظر من واسه فیزیک پایه و پیش همون گاج خوبه الگو درسنامه خوبی نداره به درد کسی میخوره که تو این درس قوی باشه.شیمی هم پیش یک خیلی سبز پیش دو مبتکران


خب قوی که هستم 
قوی هم نباشم قوی میشم  :Yahoo (76):  مکشلیه عایا ؟ :Yahoo (105): 
من برای هم دوم هم سوم شیمی مبتکران میگیرم البت برای سوم میگیرم چون دومو دارم

----------


## Amin 95

> پس نیازی نیس دوتا بگیرم ؟
> فقط الگو رو میگیرم برا سوم 
> دوم هم که خیلی چمنیه 
> واسه ریاضی 3 هم شد کوله 
> سال دیگ خیلی سبز بگیرم عایا ؟
> برای ریاضی 2 چی؟


سال دیگه آره خوبه 

برای ریاضی 2 به نظرم خیلی سبز خوب باشه

ولی در کل منابع تک درس ریاضی فیزیک چنگی به دلا نمیزنن جامعاش خوبه

----------


## Amin 95

> میگم جزوهی استاد شعبانی چطوره ؟
> واسه دوم دارم جزوشو


اسم شریفشون رو تا به حال نشنیدم اگه خوبه کار کن باهاش

----------


## BANOO-

> سال دیگه آره خوبه 
> 
> برای ریاضی 2 به نظرم خیلی سبز خوب باشه
> 
> ولی در کل منابع تک درس ریاضی فیزیک چنگی به دلا نمیزنن جامعاش خوبه


بعد سال دیگ ک خیلی سبز میگیرم (هم برای زیست هم برای ریاضی )
برای سوم بگیرم دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
پس ریاضی کوله پشتی 
فیزیک و زیست نشرالگو 
شیمی مبتکران 
ادبیات همونا 
مونده  :Yahoo (22): 
زبان خارجه : مبتکران + گاج نقره ای + انتشارات شبقره + خیلی سبز جامع
عربی : گاج نقره ای جامع + اگر پایه ضعیف لوح فشرده ی عربی کنکور گاج + شطح قابل قبولی باشه میکرو گاج طوسی+ خیلی سبز فوت و فن عربی 
دینی : اندیشه های فاعق + گتج نقره ای + گاج (جامع + ایات و نکات ) + خیلی سبز کم حجم + انتشارات همگامان 
زمین شناسی : کتاب هفت چیز + خیلی سبز + مهروماه جامع + همایش نشر دریافت 

اینا رو برای اینا پیدا کردم

----------


## BANOO-

> اسم شریفشون رو تا به حال نشنیدم اگه خوبه کار کن باهاش


اها
حالا برای دوم چی :
من برای دوم فقط زیست و فیزیک و شیمیشو دارم 
ک فیزیک نشر الگو و  زیست خیلی سبزه و شیمی هم مبتکران 
واسه ریاضی هم که خودتون گفتید خیلی سبز _ خوبه خیلی سبز ؟کوله برای دوم نگیرم ؟
برای بقیه درسا چی ؟ 
ادبیات 
زبان خارجه 
عربی 
دینی

----------


## Amin 95

> بعد سال دیگ ک خیلی سبز میگیرم (هم برای زیست هم برای ریاضی )
> برای سوم بگیرم دیگه ؟
> پس ریاضی کوله پشتی 
> فیزیک و زیست نشرالگو 
> شیمی مبتکران 
> ادبیات همونا 
> مونده 
> زبان خارجه : مبتکران + گاج نقره ای + انتشارات شبقره + خیلی سبز جامع
> عربی : گاج نقره ای جامع + اگر پایه ضعیف لوح فشرده ی عربی کنکور گاج + شطح قابل قبولی باشه میکرو گاج طوسی+ خیلی سبز فوت و فن عربی 
> ...


خب به تدریج بررسیشون میکنم اول زبان

----------


## BANOO-

> خب به تدریج بررسیشون میکنم اول زبان


باشه
 زبان : :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Amin 95

اول زبان 

فکر کنم تو این زمینه نظرم صائب باشه درصد:82

برای این درس مبتکران افتضاحه(دوستان ناظر بازم میگم برای سرنوشت دوستانم زبونم تنده بدتون میاد مقصر نیستم)

حالا چرا
مگه مولفش شهاب اناری نیست
خب باشه

ایشون دبیر قابلین درست 
ولی مولف خوبی نیستن

نقاط ضعفش گیر دادن به تستایی که واقعا ارزش طراحی ندارن از جمله تفاوت های ریز وجزیی when و as

و اون نکته خنده دار راجع به whethear

زیادی حاشیه رفته وشلوغش کرده تستاش خوب نیست
به هیچ وجه توصیش نمیکنم

----------


## Amin 95

کتاب بعدی متعلق به رضا کیاسالار

انتشارات شبقره

خب این کتاب اولش کلی اومده واسه خودش نوشابه کرده تو مقدمه که ما مثل بقیه کتابا نیستیم که لغت سوزی کنیم وال بل

ولی وقتی واردش میشی میبینی اینم زیادی اومده این درس شیرین رو پیچونده
گرچه پیشنهاد خیلی از مشاورانه ولی من قبول ندارمش
البته نظر شخصیه
یه پوئن مثبتش اینه که پایین هر صفحه تستش پاسخ نامه گذاشته 
این کتاب نه که خوب نباشه 
هست ولی زیادی خوبه 
واقعا این سطح بالا واسه درس زبان لازم نیست

120 متن شبقره اما برای قوی شدن پاییه ردینگ وکلوز عالیه

----------


## BANOO-

> اول زبان 
> 
> فکر کنم تو این زمینه نظرم صائب باشه درصد:82
> 
> برای این درس مبتکران افتضاحه(دوستان ناظر بازم میگم برای سرنوشت دوستانم زبونم تنده بدتون میاد مقصر نیستم)
> 
> حالا چرا
> مگه مولفش شهاب اناری نیست
> خب باشه
> ...


پس مبتکران حذف ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> کتاب بعدی متعلق به رضا کیاسالار
> 
> انتشارات شبقره
> 
> خب این کتاب اولش کلی اومده واسه خودش نوشابه کرده تو مقدمه که ما مثل بقیه کتابا نیستیم که لغت سوزی کنیم وال بل
> 
> ولی وقتی واردش میشی میبینی اینم زیادی اومده این درس شیرین رو پیچونده
> گرچه پیشنهاد خیلی از مشاورانه ولی من قبول ندارمش
> البته نظر شخصیه
> ...



انتشارات شبقره خوبه 
120 متن شبقره عالیه

----------


## Amin 95

خب بریم سر وقت زبان خیلی سبز  جابری عزیز

واقعا من از این کتاب خیلی خوشم اومد واقعا عالیه

شاید دوستان خرده بگیرن که اینم تو فاز شبقرست ولی نه 

این سر تره

چون این کنکوری نوشته شده

اکثر کتب زبان کنکور(به جز مبتکران) متدشون اینه که ردینگ وکلوز رو میذارن ته کتاب

ولی این کتاب اومده کلوز وردینگک مربوط به هر درسو همراهش آورده که عالیه 

این کارو مبتکران هم کرده ولی خیلی جالب نیست نوعش

من این کتابو به عنوان منبع دوم توصیه میکنم

----------


## BANOO-

> خب بریم سر وقت زبان خیلی سبز  جابری عزیز
> 
> واقعا من از این کتاب خیلی خوشم اومد واقعا عالیه
> 
> شاید دوستان خرده بگیرن که اینم تو فاز شبقرست ولی نه 
> 
> این سر تره
> 
> چون این کنکوری نوشته شده
> ...


 یعنی خیلی سبز بهتر از شبقرست 
پس چرا منبع دوم معرفی میکنی ؟ یعنی منبع اول شبقره باشه ؟

----------


## Amin 95

خب بریم سر گل سر سبد کتاب های زبان کنکور

زبان گاج تالیف ارشاد عظیمی که اخیرا  دی وی دی زبان هم داده بیرون

خب این کتاب چرا این قدر خوبه

اولا برخلاف مبتکران و شبقره کنکوری نوشته شده نه حرفه ای

برای تمام سطوح عالیه 

تستای فخیم تالیفی و بعدشم کنکوری
جوری که وقتی از تالیفی به کنکوری میرسی دیگه واست آبکین

درسته که ردینگ وکلوز رو آخر آورده ولی عوضش با راهکارهای مناسب این نقطه ضعفشو پوشونده

و اولین کتابی که گرامر رو به ساده ترین شکل ممکن گفته 

دفترچه رایگان لغاتش عالیه

کلا محشزه

این منبع اول زبانت باشه

----------


## BANOO-

> خب بریم سر گل سر سبد کتاب های زبان کنکور
> 
> زبان گاج تالیف ارشاد عظیمی که اخیرا  دی وی دی زبان هم داده بیرون
> 
> خب این کتاب چرا این قدر خوبه
> 
> اولا برخلاف مبتکران و شبقره کنکوری نوشته شده نه حرفه ای
> 
> برای تمام سطوح عالیه 
> ...


گاج چه رنگ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> گاج چه رنگ؟


والا من تهش نفهمیدم
یه عده ای میگن طوسی
یه عده خاکستری
خلاصه سفید نیست خخ

----------


## BANOO-

> والا من تهش نفهمیدم
> یه عده ای میگن طوسی
> یه عده خاکستری
> خلاصه سفید نیست خخ


 :Yahoo (22): 
حالا هر رنگی هست 
پس منبع اول شده گاج تالیف ارشاد 
منبع دوم خیلی سبز 
و سوم انتشارات شبقره 
حالا بین خیلی سبز و شبقره کدوم خوبه

----------


## Amin 95

> حالا هر رنگی هست 
> پس منبع اول شده گاج تالیف ارشاد 
> منبع دوم خیلی سبز 
> و سوم انتشارات شبقره 
> حالا بین خیلی سبز و شبقره کدوم خوبه


نخیر
منبع سوم لازم نیست

----------


## BANOO-

> نخیر
> منبع سوم لازم نیست


پس همون سبز و گاج

----------


## Amin 95

برای عربی حرفی که میزنم خیلی متفاوته

هیچ منبعی نه گاج نقره ای
نه عربی سفید
نه عربی خیلی سبز
و نه البگو لازم نیست

----------


## BANOO-

> برای عربی حرفی که میزنم خیلی متفاوته
> 
> هیچ منبعی نه گاج نقره ای
> نه عربی سفید
> نه عربی خیلی سبز
> و نه البگو لازم نیست


احیان از چی بخونم ؟

----------


## Amin 95

خب به جای این منابع  

دور دنیا در 4 ساعت عمومی کامل عربی هاش رو کار میکنی

قشنگ آنالیز میکنی

تا چم وخم دستت بیاد

البته قبلش دی وی دی عربی گاج رو کامل کار میکنی

این متد بهرینه واسه عربی

----------


## BANOO-

> خب به جای این منابع  
> 
> دور دنیا در 4 ساعت عمومی کامل عربی هاش رو کار میکنی
> 
> قشنگ آنالیز میکنی
> 
> تا چم وخم دستت بیاد
> 
> البته قبلش دی وی دی عربی گاج رو کامل کار میکنی
> ...


دور دنیا در 4 ساعت ؟؟؟ کتابه 
دی وی دی گاج ؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

> دور دنیا در 4 ساعت ؟؟؟ کتابه 
> دی وی دی گاج ؟؟؟


بله کتابه

اون سوالتم بله کلا 4 حلقست

----------


## BANOO-

> بله کتابه
> 
> اون سوالتم بله کلا 4 حلقست


دی وی دی های گاج کدوم رنگو بگیرم ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> دی وی دی های گاج کدوم رنگو بگیرم ؟


رنگ بندی نداره نیلوفر جان

شما از سایتش یا کتاب فروشی بگیر بگو دی وی دی عربی گاج میخوام همین

----------


## BANOO-

> رنگ بندی نداره نیلوفر جان
> 
> شما از سایتش یا کتاب فروشی بگیر بگو دی وی دی عربی گاج میخوام همین


حالا دینی؟

----------


## Amin 95

خب بریم سر وقت دینی

برای این درس فقط یه منبع به درد بخور داریم

اونم دینی گاجه

حتما پاسخ نامش رو بگیر

هر چی از خوبیاش بگم کمه

فقط یه کلمه 

محشره

----------


## BANOO-

> خب بریم سر وقت دینی
> 
> برای این درس فقط یه منبع به درد بخور داریم
> 
> اونم دینی گاجه
> 
> حتما پاسخ نامش رو بگیر
> 
> هر چی از خوبیاش بگم کمه
> ...



گاج نقره ای ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> خب بریم سر وقت دینی
> 
> برای این درس فقط یه منبع به درد بخور داریم
> 
> اونم دینی گاجه
> 
> حتما پاسخ نامش رو بگیر
> 
> هر چی از خوبیاش بگم کمه
> ...


من خودم برای دینی این منابع و پیدا کردم :
اندیشه های فاعق 
گتج نقره 
خیلی سبز
انتشارات همگامان

----------


## Amin 95

> گاج نقره ای ؟


گاج دینی فقط نقره ای موجوده

----------


## Amin 95

> من خودم برای دینی این منابع و پیدا کردم :
> اندیشه های فاعق 
> گتج نقره 
> خیلی سبز
> انتشارات همگامان


همه رو بریز دور

فقط گاج نقره ای خوبه و بس

البته تست های خیلی سخت میخوای الگو هم خوبه

----------


## BANOO-

> همه رو بریز دور
> 
> فقط گاج نقره ای خوبه و بس
> 
> البته تست های خیلی سخت میخوای الگو هم خوبه



در حده کنکور دیگه ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> در حده کنکور دیگه ؟


آره در حد کنکوره و حتی کمی فراتر

----------


## BANOO-

> آره در حد کنکوره و حتی کمی فراتر


کتابایی که منبع دوم معرفی کردی رو برای سال دیگه میگیرم 
حالا برای سال دوم چی ؟ سال دوم فقط زیست و فیزیک و شیمیشو دارم

----------


## Amin 95

> کتابایی که منبع دوم معرفی کردی رو برای سال دیگه میگیرم 
> حالا برای سال دوم چی ؟ سال دوم فقط زیست و فیزیک و شیمیشو دارم


فعلا فقط رو اختصاصی ها زوم کن

عمومی ها بمونه واسه سال کنکور

----------


## BANOO-

> فعلا فقط رو اختصاصی ها زوم کن
> 
> عمومی ها بمونه واسه سال کنکور


یعنی برای دوم عمومی نیاز ندارم کتابی ؟
الان نمیگیرم الان مینویسم که بعد سردرگم نشم

----------


## Amin 95

> یعنی برای دوم عمومی نیاز ندارم کتابی ؟
> الان نمیگیرم الان مینویسم که بعد سردرگم نشم


برای عمومی فقط جامع نه سال به سال

رفع اسپم: پست چت باکسمو ببین یه لحظه

----------


## BANOO-

> فعلا فقط رو اختصاصی ها زوم کن
> 
> عمومی ها بمونه واسه سال کنکور


برای زمین چی بگیرم ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> برای زمین چی بگیرم ؟


لقمه مهروماه رو بگیر 40 % تضمین میشه که کافیه واسه کنکورت

----------


## BANOO-

> لقمه مهروماه رو بگیر 40 % تضمین میشه که کافیه واسه کنکورت


باشه مرسی برو 
بعد بیا بم بگو برای ریاضی دوم چی بگیرم ؟
فقط ریاضی

----------


## BANOO-

> لقمه مهروماه رو بگیر 40 % تضمین میشه که کافیه واسه کنکورت


لقمه یا مهرو ماه کدوم ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> برای عمومی فقط جامع نه سال به سال
> 
> رفع اسپم: پست چت باکسمو ببین یه لحظه


عمومی هایی که برای سوم مععرفی کردی رو جامع بگیرم 
یا نه مخصوص سوم هر کدومو ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> باشه مرسی برو 
> بعد بیا بم بگو برای ریاضی دوم چی بگیرم ؟
> فقط ریاضی


ریاضی دوم خیلی سبز خوبه

کوله پشتی رو ندیدم

----------


## Amin 95

> عمومی هایی که برای سوم مععرفی کردی رو جامع بگیرم 
> یا نه مخصوص سوم هر کدومو ؟


عمومی فقط جامع 

من برای هیچ پایه ای حتی سوم عمومی معرفی نکردم

الان جامع عمومی نه بمونه واسه سال بعد

اگه هم خواستی بگیری از کتابخونه یا دوستان سال بالاییت بگیر

----------


## BANOO-

> ریاضی دوم خیلی سبز خوبه
> 
> کوله پشتی رو ندیدم


عمومی هایی که برای سوم معرفی کردی رو 
فقط برای سوم بگیرم ؟
مگ نمیگی عمومی ها جامع باشن ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> لقمه یا مهرو ماه کدوم ؟


هم لقمه هم مهروماه 

اسمش لقمه مهروماهه تالیف دکتر دانشور

----------


## BANOO-

> هم لقمه هم مهروماه 
> 
> اسمش لقمه مهروماهه تالیف دکتر دانشور


این کتابایی که برای درسا عمومی معرفی کردی می جامع نیست ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> این کتابایی که برای درسا عمومی معرفی کردی می جامع نیست ؟


چرا همشون جامعن ولی میگم امسال نه بمونه برای سال آینده بگیر الان فقط اختصاصیت رو قوی کن

----------


## BANOO-

> چرا همشون جامعن ولی میگم امسال نه بمونه برای سال آینده بگیر الان فقط اختصاصیت رو قوی کن


یعنی برای ادبیات و عربی و زبان نگیرم الان ؟
الان فقط برای ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی بگیرم ؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

> یعنی برای ادبیات و عربی و زبان نگیرم الان ؟
> الان فقط برای ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی بگیرم ؟؟؟


آره فقط برای اختصاصی ها الان بگیر 

رفع اسپم: ناظران گرامی اگه اینا اسپمه بگید تا بیشتر بنویسم والا

----------


## Dayi javad

امین داداش تو کلا نظراتت با همه متفاوت فک کنم!!

----------


## Amin 95

> امین داداش تو کلا نظراتت با همه متفاوت فک کنم!!


نه هم استانی نظراتم متفاوت نیست

خاصه خخخ

ببین داداش گلم 68 پست منو ناظر حذف کرده عیب نداره

ولی اینو بگم حرفام مستنده و تلفیق تجارب خودم و مشاورانی که باهاشون کار کردم

----------


## h@m!d reza

> همه رو بریز دور
> 
> فقط گاج نقره ای خوبه و بس
> 
> البته تست های خیلی سخت میخوای الگو هم خوبه


الگو ديگ نيست، انتشاراتش عوض شده

----------


## h@m!d reza

*اينم منايع من 

ادبيات : 
جامع خيلي سبز
قرابت و آرايه الگو
تاريخ ادبيات كلك معلم
لغت و املا : گاج و الگو


عربي:
ژاج كامل

ديني :

هنوز هيچي (ولي احتمالا گاج)

زبان :
شيفره +كلمات مهرماه(لقمه)

ديف:
ميكروبانك گاج+نشرالگو

گسسته: 
خوشخوان + آبي قلم چي(بعضي فصل ها خوشخوان رو مي خونم)

تحليلي:
الگو + آبي قلم چي

هندسه پايه :
آبي قلم چي

فيزيك :
گاج + متمم جوكار

شيمي : 
دوم و سوم مبتكران + پيش خيلي سبز 

+ آزمون هاي فار(پيش و پايه)*

----------


## Amin 95

> امین داداش تو کلا نظراتت با همه متفاوت فک کنم!!


داداش گلم برای فیزیک

اگه خیلی ضعیفی با 10 سال کنکور آبی کانون شروع کن

اگه خوبی (در حد50) برو سروقت گاج

اگه قوی هستی برو سر وقت الگو

اگه با آبی شروع کردی بعدش گاج رو اضافه کن

سوال دیگه بود بپرس

----------


## BANOO-

> نخیر
> منبع سوم لازم نیست


سلام امین 
میگم من دیروز به معلم فیزیک برای کتابا گفتم 
میگه هیچ کتابی برای تست ، اونایی که میخان تست کار کنن
کتاب ابی قلم چی رو بگیرن ، و برا گاج پرسیدم گفت که چ بهتر 
گاج که بهتره حالا منو دوستم گفتیم یا برای زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی
یا فیزیک و شیمی و زیست ، دو تا قلم چی یه دونه گاج بگیرم ب نظر تو چی ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام امین 
> میگم من دیروز به معلم فیزیک برای کتابا گفتم 
> میگه هیچ کتابی برای تست ، اونایی که میخان تست کار کنن
> کتاب ابی قلم چی رو بگیرن ، و برا گاج پرسیدم گفت که چ بهتر 
> گاج که بهتره حالا منو دوستم گفتیم یا برای زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی
> یا فیزیک و شیمی و زیست ، دو تا قلم چی یه دونه گاج بگیرم ب نظر تو چی ؟


ببین اگه خودت سوالت رو فهمیدی به منم بگو

واضح بپرس تا واضح بگم

----------


## BANOO-

> ببین اگه خودت سوالت رو فهمیدی به منم بگو
> 
> واضح بپرس تا واضح بگم


داشتم رو همین فک میکردم چ قده مبهمه  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## BANOO-

> ببین اگه خودت سوالت رو فهمیدی به منم بگو
> 
> واضح بپرس تا واضح بگم



من دیروز به معلم فیزیک همون اقای مهدی ابادی که گفتمت بهش گفتم از همین الان میخام تست کار کنم برای کنکور بعد گفتم کتابی مثل نشرالگو خوبه برای فیزیک ؟
بهم گفت که اگه میخای تست کار کنی ، تست قلم چی بهتره بخاطر اینکه سوالات کنکور توشه 
گفتم اخه اسون بود من پارسال خریده بودم ، گاج چطوره ؟
گفت گاج خیلی بهتره ولی تستاش زیادن نمیرسی بزنیشون 

وقتی ایجور گفت ، فک کردم که  علاوه بر اینکه اون کتابایی باهم فکر کردیم و انتخاب کردیم که بخرمشون 
علاوه بر اونا ، برم مثلا برای زیست و فیزیک قلم چی و برای ریاضی گاج نقره ای 
یا برای زیست و شیمی قلم چی برای فیزیک گاج نقره ای بخرم 
حالا بنظرت خوبه اینجور ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> من دیروز به معلم فیزیک همون اقای مهدی ابادی که گفتمت بهش گفتم از همین الان میخام تست کار کنم برای کنکور بعد گفتم کتابی مثل نشرالگو خوبه برای فیزیک ؟
> بهم گفت که اگه میخای تست کار کنی ، تست قلم چی بهتره بخاطر اینکه سوالات کنکور توشه 
> گفتم اخه اسون بود من پارسال خریده بودم ، گاج چطوره ؟
> گفت گاج خیلی بهتره ولی تستاش زیادن نمیرسی بزنیشون 
> 
> وقتی ایجور گفت ، فک کردم که  علاوه بر اینکه اون کتابایی باهم فکر کردیم و انتخاب کردیم که بخرمشون 
> علاوه بر اونا ، برم مثلا برای زیست و فیزیک قلم چی و برای ریاضی گاج نقره ای 
> یا برای زیست و شیمی قلم چی برای فیزیک گاج نقره ای بخرم 
> حالا بنظرت خوبه اینجور ؟


فهم السوال نصف الجواب

خب برای زیست قلم چی سمه
اما برای فیزیک خوبه ترجیحا 10 سال بگیر
برای ریاضی گاج نقره ای خوبه

----------


## BANOO-

> فهم السوال نصف الجواب
> 
> خب برای زیست قلم چی سمه
> اما برای فیزیک خوبه ترجیحا 10 سال بگیر
> برای ریاضی گاج نقره ای خوبه



خوبه حالا  :Yahoo (21):  نصف الجواب
تو گفتی تستو بزارم برا سال دیگه میترسم نرسم میخام با مدارس پیش برم ؟؟؟؟
اخه سال دیگ میخام درسا دومو بخونم وقت نمیکنم 
پ برای تست زیست چی بگیرم ؟
اصن بنظرت الان بگیرم وقت میکنم بخونمشون ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> خوبه حالا  نصف الجواب
> تو گفتی تستو بزارم برا سال دیگه میترسم نرسم میخام با مدارس پیش برم ؟؟؟؟
> اخه سال دیگ میخام درسا دومو بخونم وقت نمیکنم 
> پ برای تست زیست چی بگیرم ؟
> اصن بنظرت الان بگیرم وقت میکنم بخونمشون ؟


آره وقت میکنی ولی بهتره تمرکزت صرفا سوم باشه

زیست الگو یاخیلی سبز بسته به سلیقت

برای شیمی 3 همون مبتکران رو بگیر

خورد خورد کار کنی میرسی

----------


## BANOO-

> آره وقت میکنی ولی بهتره تمرکزت صرفا سوم باشه
> 
> زیست الگو یاخیلی سبز بسته به سلیقت
> 
> برای شیمی 3 همون مبتکران رو بگیر
> 
> خورد خورد کار کنی میرسی


خوب من میگم علاوه بر اینا 
یعنی مثلا همراه نشرالگو برای فیزیک قلم چی رو هم بشینم بخونم 
مثلا همراه با کوله پشتی برای ریاضی بشیم گاج کار کنم 
همراه الگو برای زیست مثلا گاج کار کنم 
من اینو میگم !

----------


## Amin 95

> خوب من میگم علاوه بر اینا 
> یعنی مثلا همراه نشرالگو برای فیزیک قلم چی رو هم بشینم بخونم 
> مثلا همراه با کوله پشتی برای ریاضی بشیم گاج کار کنم 
> همراه الگو برای زیست مثلا گاج کار کنم 
> من اینو میگم !


خیلی سنگین میشه کار غلطیه صرفا یه منبع تاپ کار کن همین

----------


## hoonam

> خوب من میگم علاوه بر اینا 
> یعنی مثلا همراه نشرالگو برای فیزیک قلم چی رو هم بشینم بخونم 
> مثلا همراه با کوله پشتی برای ریاضی بشیم گاج کار کنم 
> همراه الگو برای زیست مثلا گاج کار کنم 
> من اینو میگم !


میخوای از کارای من انجام بدیاااا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## BANOO-

> خیلی سنگین میشه کار غلطیه صرفا یه منبع تاپ کار کن همین


یعنی کافیه همون الگو و مبتکران و کوله ؟؟؟
پ اصن ن گاج ن قلم نگیرم ؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

> یعنی کافیه همون الگو و مبتکران و کوله ؟؟؟
> پ اصن ن گاج ن قلم نگیرم ؟؟؟


تو اگه بهترینی برو سر وقت بهترین ها

ولی اگه میخوای بهترین شی با منابع ضعیف تر شروع کن در ادامه برو سروقت اون قوی ها

----------


## BANOO-

> تو اگه بهترینی برو سر وقت بهترین ها
> 
> ولی اگه میخوای بهترین شی با منابع ضعیف تر شروع کن در ادامه برو سروقت اون قوی ها


زیر دیپلم بحرف برادر  :Yahoo (21): 
الان کاملا هم متوجه شدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin 95

> زیر دیپلم بحرف برادر 
> الان کاملا هم متوجه شدم


تو به من بگو الان کدوم مدرسه درس میخونی

دولتی
غیر انتفایی
نمونه دولتی
یا سمپاد
کدوم؟

----------


## BANOO-

> تو به من بگو الان کدوم مدرسه درس میخونی
> 
> دولتی
> غیر انتفایی
> نمونه دولتی
> یا سمپاد
> کدوم؟



دولتی

----------


## hoonam

> تو به من بگو الان کدوم مدرسه درس میخونی
> 
> دولتی
> غیر انتفایی
> نمونه دولتی
> یا سمپاد
> کدوم؟


مدرسه که مهم نیس...مهم اینه که ادم وقتشو هدر نده و تلاش کنه...بانو به جای این حرفا که چی بخونم چی نخونم برو سروقت درسات...خیلی زود دیر میشه

----------


## Amin 95

> دولتی


خب کیفیت دبیران سال دومت در چه حدی بود

جزواتت خوبن
میتونی باهاشون تست بزنی؟>

----------


## BANOO-

> مدرسه که مهم نیس...مهم اینه که ادم وقتشو هدر نده و تلاش کنه...بانو به جای این حرفا که چی بخونم چی نخونم برو سروقت درسات...خیلی زود دیر میشه


بیست امتیاز افرین  :Yahoo (1): 
حرفت کاملا درسته 
دارم از الانم میخونم

----------


## Amin 95

> مدرسه که مهم نیس...مهم اینه که ادم وقتشو هدر نده و تلاش کنه...بانو به جای این حرفا که چی بخونم چی نخونم برو سروقت درسات...خیلی زود دیر میشه


.

برادر عزیزم من سوال بیهوده نمیپرسم 
این سوالم حکمتی داره
میخوام بدونم در چه سطح آموزشی قرار داره تا بر مبنای اون بگم چی کار کنه

----------


## hoonam

> .
> 
> برادر عزیزم من سوال بیهوده نمیپرسم 
> این سوالم حکمتی داره
> میخوام بدونم در چه سطح آموزشی قرار داره تا بر مبنای اون بگم چی کار کنه


میدونم داداش...سخن شما بسیار متین ولی به نظر من منابع رو هرکسی باید خودش پیدا کنه ممکنه یه کتاب به منو شما کمک کنه و لی به ایشون نه..یا یه کتابی که منو شما اونو خوب نمیدونیم برای بانو جواب بده...منم فقط تجربمو گفتم همین

----------


## BANOO-

> خب کیفیت دبیران سال دومت در چه حدی بود
> 
> جزواتت خوبن
> میتونی باهاشون تست بزنی؟>


کیفیتشون بد نبود مثلا میبینی یکیخوب بود یی بد بود
مثلا معلم دینی و فیزیک و شیمی و زبان فارسی خوب بود 
ولی زیست و ریاضی و ادبیات فارسی و عربی بد بود جزوه اینا رو اصلا حرفشو نزن 
وااااااااییییییییی ولی بدترین بدترین بدترین ادبیات فارسی بود 
ارایه بمون نمیگفت  :Yahoo (117):  معنی درست نمیگفت  :Yahoo (117):  اصلا افتضاح بود 
تو امتیاز دهی به دبیرا به همه دبیرا 9 یا 10 دادن 
به معلم ادبیات 0.5 دادن از ده نمره  ، همه ی مدرسه ازش مینالیدن

----------


## BANOO-

> .
> 
> برادر عزیزم من سوال بیهوده نمیپرسم 
> این سوالم حکمتی داره
> میخوام بدونم در چه سطح آموزشی قرار داره تا بر مبنای اون بگم چی کار کنه



من خودم میخام سطح اموزشیمو ببرم بالا 
دوستام تیزهوشانن بشون گفتم 
جزوات دومشونو اگ خودشون راضی ان برام بیارن کپی کنم 
بخونم از روشون اوناهم گفتن باشه

----------


## BANOO-

> میدونم داداش...سخن شما بسیار متین ولی به نظر من منابع رو هرکسی باید خودش پیدا کنه ممکنه یه کتاب به منو شما کمک کنه و لی به ایشون نه..یا یه کتابی که منو شما اونو خوب نمیدونیم برای بانو جواب بده...منم فقط تجربمو گفتم همین


نه تمومه کتابایی که شما و ایشون معرفی کردینو نمونشو داشتم 
و میدونم عالین

----------


## BANOO-

> میدونم داداش...سخن شما بسیار متین ولی به نظر من منابع رو هرکسی باید خودش پیدا کنه ممکنه یه کتاب به منو شما کمک کنه و لی به ایشون نه..یا یه کتابی که منو شما اونو خوب نمیدونیم برای بانو جواب بده...منم فقط تجربمو گفتم همین


من فقط دقتم پایینه 
تمرکزم خوب نیس
مثلا سر جلسه امتحان سوالی رو که جواب درست بلدم و خودم جواب غلط مینویسم 
و میدونمم چیزی که نوشتم غلطه ها ولی درستش نمیکنم 
یا مثلا ی سوالو میبینم میگم خوب اینو بلدم بزار برم سوال بعدی حل میکنم بعد میام سراغ این
این کارو میکنم جواب سوال قبلی یادم میره 
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin 95

> کیفیتشون بد نبود مثلا میبینی یکیخوب بود یی بد بود
> مثلا معلم دینی و فیزیک و شیمی و زبان فارسی خوب بود 
> ولی زیست و ریاضی و ادبیات فارسی و عربی بد بود جزوه اینا رو اصلا حرفشو نزن 
> وااااااااییییییییی ولی بدترین بدترین بدترین ادبیات فارسی بود 
> ارایه بمون نمیگفت  معنی درست نمیگفت  اصلا افتضاح بود 
> تو امتیاز دهی به دبیرا به همه دبیرا 9 یا 10 دادن 
> به معلم ادبیات 0.5 دادن از ده نمره  ، همه ی مدرسه ازش مینالیدن


پس تو برای زیست الگو بگیر
برای ریاضی مبتکران جلد زرد وقرمزش

تا جبران بشه کمبودهات

----------


## hoonam

> نه تمومه کتابایی که شما و ایشون معرفی کردینو نمونشو داشتم 
> و میدونم عالین


پس اینجا چیکار میکنی برو درستو بخون دیگه :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20): 

زیاد هم رو منابع وسواسی کار نکن ید وقت میبینی سال تموم شد و تو داری دنبال کتاب میگردی...راستی فضای مجازی هم اصن خوب نیس

----------


## hoonam

> من فقط دقتم پایینه 
> تمرکزم خوب نیس
> مثلا سر جلسه امتحان سوالی رو که جواب درست بلدم و خودم جواب غلط مینویسم 
> و میدونمم چیزی که نوشتم غلطه ها ولی درستش نمیکنم 
> یا مثلا ی سوالو میبینم میگم خوب اینو بلدم بزار برم سوال بعدی حل میکنم بعد میام سراغ این
> این کارو میکنم جواب سوال قبلی یادم میره


این مشکلت هم با تمرین و ازمون دادن مداوم حل میشه...مدیرت سر جلسه خیلی مهمه سعی کن عوامل حواس پرتیتو بشناسی و حلشون کنی

----------


## BANOO-

> پس تو برای زیست الگو بگیر
> برای ریاضی مبتکران جلد زرد وقرمزش
> 
> تا جبران بشه کمبودهات


نه ریاضی کوله میگیرم برای سوم خودت گفتی کوله  :Yahoo (21): 
برای دوم مبتکران زرد و قرمز میگیرم

----------


## BANOO-

> این مشکلت هم با تمرین و ازمون دادن مداوم حل میشه...مدیرت سر جلسه خیلی مهمه سعی کن عوامل حواس پرتیتو بشناسی و حلشون کنی


عوامل حواس پرتیم صدای تلویزین 
و صدای همه چیه 
میدونین میخام امسال از این گوشیا هستن مال جوشکاران که حتی یک صدم صدا ب گوش نمیخوره 
از اونا بگیرم ک قشنگ درس بخونم

----------


## BANOO-

> پس اینجا چیکار میکنی برو درستو بخون دیگه
> 
> زیاد هم رو منابع وسواسی کار نکن ید وقت میبینی سال تموم شد و تو داری دنبال کتاب میگردی...راستی فضای مجازی هم اصن خوب نیس


ن منابعمو پیدا کردم 
فقط مونده ارادمو تمرکزم

----------


## BANOO-

> پس اینجا چیکار میکنی برو درستو بخون دیگه
> 
> زیاد هم رو منابع وسواسی کار نکن ید وقت میبینی سال تموم شد و تو داری دنبال کتاب میگردی...راستی فضای مجازی هم اصن خوب نیس


از الان فیزیک و زیست سومو شرو کردمه ب خوندن و نکته بندی

----------


## hoonam

> عوامل حواس پرتیم صدای تلویزین 
> و صدای همه چیه 
> میدونین میخام امسال از این گوشیا هستن مال جوشکاران که حتی یک صدم صدا ب گوش نمیخوره 
> از اونا بگیرم ک قشنگ درس بخونم




خخخخ کاری که میخوای انجام بدی بامزس ولی اشتباس...سعی کن بتونی تو سروصدا درس خوندن رو یاد بگیری(جلسه ی کنکور همیشه ساکت نیس)...من خودم سال کنکور با صدای در و پنجره سازی و جوشکاری و خانه سازی اطراف خونمون درس خوندم

----------


## Amin 95

> نه ریاضی کوله میگیرم برای سوم خودت گفتی کوله 
> برای دوم مبتکران زرد و قرمز میگیرم


مبتکران جامعه

----------


## x 3

فرق نشر دریافت زیست با فاگو زیست چیه؟

----------


## BANOO-

> خخخخ کاری که میخوای انجام بدی بامزس ولی اشتباس...سعی کن بتونی تو سروصدا درس خوندن رو یاد بگیری(جلسه ی کنکور همیشه ساکت نیس)...من خودم سال کنکور با صدای در و پنجره سازی و جوشکاری و خانه سازی اطراف خونمون درس خوندم


ااا خوش بحالت 
نه من نمیتونم سر جلسه کنکور فرق داره تا خوندن درس

----------


## BANOO-

> مبتکران جامعه


یعنی هم برای دومه و هم برا سومه ؟
پ کوله چی نگیرم ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> فرق نشر دریافت زیست با فاگو زیست چیه؟


الان امین میاد بت میگه  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin 95

> فرق نشر دریافت زیست با فاگو زیست چیه؟


نشر دریافت اومده نکات تستای کنکور سال های اخیر رو استخراج کرده و آورده توی 2 جلد 

به همراه تست های کنکور

ولی فاگوزیست برای هر پایه مجزاست(جلد اول مال پایست جلد دومش مال پیش مولفش عمارلو)

4 جلده 

خیلی ترکینی و مفهومیه 

برای کسی که خیلی ضعیفه یا خیلی قوی عالیه(مولفش فردین جوادی دانشجوی پزشکیه)

----------


## BANOO-

> نشر دریافت اومده نکات تستای کنکور سال های اخیر رو استخراج کرده و آورده توی 2 جلد 
> 
> به همراه تست های کنکور
> 
> ولی فاگوزیست برای هر پایه مجزاست(جلد اول مال پایست جلد دومش مال پیش مولفش عمارلو)
> 
> 4 جلده 
> 
> خیلی ترکینی و مفهومیه 
> ...



فاگوزیست بهتره الگوهه ؟؟

----------


## x 3

یکی از دوستام امسال رتبه 240 اورد با فاگوزیست خودو ندیدم ولی بهم گفت عالی هست

----------


## Amin 95

> فاگوزیست بهتره الگوهه ؟؟


فاگوزیست آموزشیه

الگو تست وآموزش

----------


## BANOO-

> فاگوزیست آموزشیه
> 
> الگو تست وآموزش


سطح اموزششون مثل همه ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> یکی از دوستام امسال رتبه 240 اورد با فاگوزیست خودو ندیدم ولی بهم گفت عالی هست


ببین دوستت شده 240 تو فقط زیستو نبیت ما امسال داریم کسی که 86 درصد زیست 20000 شده
پارسال با 80 زیست 10000 داشتیم

باقی درصداشم ببین

----------


## Amin 95

> سطح اموزششون مثل همه ؟


نه خیر
الگو برای حرفه ای ها تالیف شده و سطح آموزشیش در حدیه که بخونی بری سر وقت تست

ولی فاگوزیست از صفر تا 100 آموزش میده

----------


## BANOO-

> نه خیر
> الگو برای حرفه ای ها تالیف شده و سطح آموزشیش در حدیه که بخونی بری سر وقت تست
> 
> ولی فاگوزیست از صفر تا 100 آموزش میده


پس در نهایت الگو بهتره 
برای سال دوم فاگوزیست بگیرم ؟ یا همون خیلی سبز خوبه ؟

----------


## x 3

اره درسته ولی می خام بخرمش به نظر شما 3 منبع یعنی دریافت و نشر و فاگو کار خوبیه

----------


## Amin 95

> اره درسته ولی می خام بخرمش به نظر شما 3 منبع یعنی دریافت و نشر و فاگو کار خوبیه


به قول لقمان راه برو تا بگم

ببینم امسال کنکور زیست چند زدی چیا خونده بودی تا بگم چی بگیری چی نگیری

----------


## BANOO-

> پس در نهایت الگو بهتره 
> برای سال دوم فاگوزیست بگیرم ؟ یا همون خیلی سبز خوبه ؟


راستی پ ریاضی فقط هم مبتکران قرمز و زرد بگیرم ؟
کوله نگیرم ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> راستی پ ریاضی فقط هم مبتکران قرمز و زرد بگیرم ؟
> کوله نگیرم ؟


تو اگه مبتکران جامع رو بگیری دیگه کوله نمیخواد

----------


## Amin 95

> پس در نهایت الگو بهتره 
> برای سال دوم فاگوزیست بگیرم ؟ یا همون خیلی سبز خوبه ؟


ببین فاگوزیست آموزشیه

تو تست میخوای خیلی سبز یا الگو

آموزش وتست مقولشون جدان

----------


## x 3

امسال زیست رو 30 زدم گاج و دریافت و نشر رو در طی سال سوم و چهارم زدم تخته جامع رو هم ی مباحث خوبش رو زدم

----------


## BANOO-

> تو اگه مبتکران جامع رو بگیری دیگه کوله نمیخواد


کدومش بهتره ؟
مبتکران یا کوله ؟
میگم فرق میکروگاج و گاجای رنگی دیگه تو چیه ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> ببین فاگوزیست آموزشیه
> 
> تو تست میخوای خیلی سبز یا الگو
> 
> آموزش وتست مقولشون جدان



خب تو وقتی اموزشت عالی باشه 
حتما تست هم خوب میشه چون زیست حفظیاتیه ، فرمولی نیست که

----------


## Amin 95

> خب تو وقتی اموزشت عالی باشه 
> حتما تست هم خوب میشه چون زیست حفظیاتیه ، فرمولی نیست که


حرف غلطی زدی که از تو انتظار نداشتم

زیست حفظی نیست

مفهومیه یه دفترچه سوال بگیر ببین 50 تاشو ببین چند تاش حفظیه

زیست استنباطیه ترکیبه 

پس فاگوزیست رو امسال کار کن
برای سال آینده الگو برای تست

----------


## BANOO-

> ببین فاگوزیست آموزشیه
> 
> تو تست میخوای خیلی سبز یا الگو
> 
> آموزش وتست مقولشون جدان


امین ژنتیک تخته سیاه با مهروماه کدومشون بهترن ؟
همون تخته سیاه ؟برای گیاهیشم بگیرم ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> حرف غلطی زدی که از تو انتظار نداشتم
> 
> زیست حفظی نیست
> 
> مفهومیه یه دفترچه سوال بگیر ببین 50 تاشو ببین چند تاش حفظیه
> 
> زیست استنباطیه ترکیبه 
> 
> پس فاگوزیست رو امسال کار کن
> برای سال آینده الگو برای تست


نننننننننننننن
اصلا منظورم همون مفهومیه 
همون الگو مگیرم 
 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## BANOO-

> حرف غلطی زدی که از تو انتظار نداشتم
> 
> زیست حفظی نیست
> 
> مفهومیه یه دفترچه سوال بگیر ببین 50 تاشو ببین چند تاش حفظیه
> 
> زیست استنباطیه ترکیبه 
> 
> پس فاگوزیست رو امسال کار کن
> برای سال آینده الگو برای تست



خو مفهومی یا حفظی 
تو وقتی درکت از ی مطلب بره بالا بتونه خوب اصل موضوعو درکنی
میتونی جواب بدی

----------


## x 3

اقا امین جواب ما رو ندادین :Yahoo (20):

----------


## BANOO-

> اقا امین جواب ما رو ندادین


شما هم بیا جو بده 
با انداختن کتاب فاگوزیست تو ذهن من دیدی چ کردی  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## hoonam

> حرف غلطی زدی که از تو انتظار نداشتم
> 
> زیست حفظی نیست
> 
> مفهومیه یه دفترچه سوال بگیر ببین 50 تاشو ببین چند تاش حفظیه
> 
> زیست استنباطیه ترکیبه 
> 
> پس فاگوزیست رو امسال کار کن
> برای سال آینده الگو برای تست


یا حسین...حالا دیگه چرا میزنیش؟؟!!!احساس میکنم لحنت خشن بود :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin 95

> امسال زیست رو 30 زدم گاج و دریافت و نشر رو در طی سال سوم و چهارم زدم تخته جامع رو هم ی مباحث خوبش رو زدم


رفع اسپم:نبودم چند لحظه پوزش میخوام

خب پس پتانسیلش رو داری

پیشنهاد من

با الگو شروع کن 

بیا بالا 

اگه مشکل آموزشی نداری سراغ فاگو نرو

برای پس از عید هم برو بچسبل به دریافت

----------


## BANOO-

> یا حسین...حالا دیگه چرا میزنیش؟؟!!!احساس میکنم لحنت خشن بود


 :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43): جای من باس شوما رو بزنه 
من فقط ب حرف امین جونم گوش میدم  :Yahoo (11):  وسلام 
خب میگفتی که برای زیست الگو بگیرم 
اره کتابه محشری ، اصن ی دونس

----------


## BANOO-

> رفع اسپم:نبودم چند لحظه پوزش میخوام
> 
> خب پس پتانسیلش رو داری
> 
> پیشنهاد من
> 
> با الگو شروع کن 
> 
> بیا بالا 
> ...


خواهش میکنم عیبی نداره  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## hoonam

> جای من باس شوما رو بزنه 
> من فقط ب حرف امین جونم گوش میدم  وسلام 
> خب میگفتی که برای زیست الگو بگیرم 
> اره کتابه محشری ، اصن ی دونس



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## BANOO-

> 


هر هر هر هر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin 95

> اقا امین جواب ما رو ندادین


پیشنهاد من

با الگو شروع کن 

بیا بالا 

اگه مشکل آموزشی نداری سراغ فاگو نرو

برای پس از عید هم برو بچسب به دریافت
دریافت واسه وقتی خوبه که دیگه خیالت جمعه از زیست ومیخوای نکته بخونی نه برای آموزش

----------


## BANOO-

> پیشنهاد من
> 
> با الگو شروع کن 
> 
> بیا بالا 
> 
> اگه مشکل آموزشی نداری سراغ فاگو نرو
> 
> برای پس از عید هم برو بچسب به دریافت
> دریافت واسه وقتی خوبه که دیگه خیالت جمعه از زیست ومیخوای نکته بخونی نه برای آموزش



پیشنهادای تو تکن  :Yahoo (22): 
رد خور ندارن  :Yahoo (1): 
ببین گوش نکنی بش ضرر کردی  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## x 3

همین الگو رو من سال دومش رو تو دوماه دو بار تموم کردم حفظ شده بودم یا سال سومش رو دوبار تو سال چهارم خوندم ولی باز نتیجه خوبی نداد و پی بردم مرور هایم کم بود

----------


## BANOO-

> همین الگو رو من سال دومش رو تو دوماه دو بار تموم کردم حفظ شده بودم یا سال سومش رو دوبار تو سال چهارم خوندم ولی باز نتیجه خوبی نداد و پی بردم مرور هایم کم بود


شاید خوب نمیخوندی ؟ یا درکشون نمیکردی ؟
شتیدم تمرکز نداشتی ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> پیشنهاد من
> 
> با الگو شروع کن 
> 
> بیا بالا 
> 
> اگه مشکل آموزشی نداری سراغ فاگو نرو
> 
> برای پس از عید هم برو بچسب به دریافت
> دریافت واسه وقتی خوبه که دیگه خیالت جمعه از زیست ومیخوای نکته بخونی نه برای آموزش



مرسی امین ایشالا داداش موفق شدم 
کله بچه ها رو میبرم قنادی به حسابم بتون شیرینی میدم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Amin 95

> مرسی امین ایشالا داداش موفق شدم 
> کله بچه ها رو میبرم قنادی به حسابم بتون شیرینی میدم


رفع اسپم: بیارم ناپلئونی رههه

یادت باشه قبل خرید کتاب ببین از اون کتاب چی میخوای

میخوای از صفر به 100 برسی فاگوزیست برای آموزش
میخوای پایهه تستیت قوی شه الگو
میخوای جامع کار کنی ولی نه خیلی پیچیده گربه
میخوای جامع ترکیبی کار کنی گاج
میخوای درسنامه کوتاه ولی کاربردی با تسهای قوی خیلی سبز

----------


## BANOO-

امیننننننننننننن هستی داداش ؟ ی بار دیگه منابعو مرور کنیم باهم  چون من دیگه فک نمیکنم بیام یا اگه هم بیام دیر به دیر میام  کم کم تحریما داره اغاز میشه  هستی !

----------


## Amin 95

> امیننننننننننننن هستی داداش ؟ ی بار دیگه منابعو مرور کنیم باهم  چون من دیگه فک نمیکنم بیام یا اگه هم بیام دیر به دیر میام  کم کم تحریما داره اغاز میشه  هستی !


رفع اسپم: هستم خواهر گلم

بفرمایید بپرس تا بگم

----------


## BANOO-

> رفع اسپم: بیارم ناپلئونی رههه
> 
> یادت باشه قبل خرید کتاب ببین از اون کتاب چی میخوای
> 
> میخوای از صفر به 100 برسی فاگوزیست برای آموزش
> میخوای پایهه تستیت قوی شه الگو
> میخوای جامع کار کنی ولی نه خیلی پیچیده گربه
> میخوای جامع ترکیبی کار کنی گاج
> میخوای درسنامه کوتاه ولی کاربردی با تسهای قوی خیلی سبز


خودت گفتی الگو 
منم همونو میگرم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## BANOO-

> رفع اسپم: هستم خواهر گلم
> 
> بفرمایید بپرس تا بگم


بیار ناپلئونی رههههههه تا بگم  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10): 
پس براس سال دوم :
زیست خیلی سبز 
فیزیک نشرالگو 
شیمی مبتکران
ریاضی هم مبتکران قرمزو زرد که جامعه 
سوم : 
زیست نشر الگو 
شیمی مبتکران 
فیزیک نشرالگو

عمومی ها :
ادبیات : ارایه و تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت و زبان فارسی الگو + املا و لغت مهروماه 
زبان خارجه : گاج ( ارشاد عظیمی ) + خیلی سبز ( جابری) 
عربی : دور دنیا در چهار ساعت عمومی + دی وی دی عربی گاج 
دینی : گاج نقره ای + الگو 
زمین : لقمه مهروماه ( دکتر دانشور)


برای ریاضی از بین کوله و مبتکران سطح درس دادنشون چطوره ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> رفع اسپم: هستم خواهر گلم
> 
> بفرمایید بپرس تا بگم


برای ژنتیک از بین تخته سیاه و مهروماه کدومش بهتره ؟
گیاهی همم بگیرم ؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

> برای ژنتیک از بین تخته سیاه و مهروماه کدومش بهتره ؟
> گیاهی همم بگیرم ؟؟؟


برای ژنتیک لقمه مهروماه عالیه والسلام

برای گیاهی هم باز هم لقمه مهروماه

البته کانون یه کتاب ژنتیک داره عالیه مال کرامته جلدش سبزه

----------


## BANOO-

> برای ژنتیک لقمه مهروماه عالیه والسلام
> 
> برای گیاهی هم باز هم لقمه مهروماه
> 
> البته کانون یه کتاب ژنتیک داره عالیه مال کرامته جلدش سبزه


منابعو چک کردی ؟
فقط برای ریاضی نگفتی ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> منابعو چک کردی ؟
> فقط برای ریاضی نگفتی ؟


برای ریاضی جامع مبتکران دو جلدی قرمز واسه تست
زرد واسه آمورش(شایدم برعکس خخ)

----------


## khaan

> برای ژنتیک از بین تخته سیاه و مهروماه کدومش بهتره ؟
> گیاهی همم بگیرم ؟؟؟


ژنتیک تخته سیاه عالیه و کامل درس داده نگران حجمش هم نباش 60 - 70 درصد حجمش پاسخ های تشریحی هستن که وقتی روش حل مسایل رو بلد شدی دیگه نگاهشون نخواهی کرد. 

گیاهی مهروماه خوبه. لقمه مهروماه هم گیاهیش خوبه.

----------


## last shot

@ Amin 95
 :Yahoo (1):  من بازم به جوابم نرسیدم :Yahoo (9):  خوب برخی دوستان لطف کردن پ.خ دادن و اساس و... رو به من گوشزد کردن که ازشون ممنونم.ولی میخوام بدونم به نظرت گاج موضوعی بگیرم که کلی تست از همه موضوعی داره یا آرایه الگو بگیرم ؟منابعم رو یادت هست اگه نیست بگم.نمونه صفحه گاج الان گرفتم فقط از قرابت بود!که به دردم نمیخوره پس نمیدونم توضیحی مثلا برای آرایه داره؟لغت داره  یا ....اصلا درسنامه یا کادر کوچولوی  توضیح ازش ندیدم.فقط تست بود

----------


## Amin 95

> @ Amin 95
>  من بازم به جوابم نرسیدم خوب برخی دوستان لطف کردن پ.خ دادن و اساس و... رو به من گوشزد کردن که ازشون ممنونم.ولی میخوام بدونم به نظرت گاج موضوعی بگیرم که کلی تست از همه موضوعی داره یا آرایه الگو بگیرم ؟منابعم رو یادت هست اگه نیست بگم.نمونه صفحه گاج الان گرفتم فقط از قرابت بود!که به دردم نمیخوره پس نمیدونم توضیحی مثلا برای آرایه داره؟لغت داره  یا ....اصلا درسنامه یا کادر کوچولوی  توضیح ازش ندیدم.فقط تست بود


رفع اسپم: حافظم شده عین ماهی دوباره بگو بی زحمت

----------


## BANOO-

> ژنتیک تخته سیاه عالیه و کامل درس داده نگران حجمش هم نباش 60 - 70 درصد حجمش پاسخ های تشریحی هستن که وقتی روش حل مسایل رو بلد شدی دیگه نگاهشون نخواهی کرد. 
> 
> گیاهی مهروماه خوبه. لقمه مهروماه هم گیاهیش خوبه.


امین واسه هردو گفت لقمه مهروماه  :Yahoo (21): 
باز مرسی که گفتی اگه خواستم منبع دومم تخته سیاه  میگیرم  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## BANOO-

> برای ریاضی جامع مبتکران دو جلدی قرمز واسه تست
> زرد واسه آمورش(شایدم برعکس خخ)


باچه  :Yahoo (11): 
پس منابعم همونا 
هییییییییییییی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Amin 95

> امین واسه هردو گفت لقمه مهروماه 
> باز مرسی که گفتی اگه خواستم منبع دومم تخته سیاه  میگیرم


من تخته سیاده ومهروماه رو کار کردم

ولی اگه میخوای یه راست بی چک وچونه بری سر اصل مطلب لقمه عالیه

----------


## Amin 95

> باچه 
> پس منابعم همونا 
> هییییییییییییی


منابع یادم نی اگه مشکلی هست بگو تا راهنمایی کنم خیلی حافظم پر شده یادم نمیمونه خخ

----------


## BANOO-

> من تخته سیاده ومهروماه رو کار کردم
> 
> ولی اگه میخوای یه راست بی چک وچونه بری سر اصل مطلب لقمه عالیه


همونی که خودت گفتی مهروماه لقمه  :Yahoo (21): 
حالا باز اگ خاستم منبع دومم تخته سیاه :Yahoo (22):

----------


## BANOO-

> منابع یادم نی اگه مشکلی هست بگو تا راهنمایی کنم خیلی حافظم پر شده یادم نمیمونه خخ


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  بعله یاده ماهی ابیه تو نمو افتادم  :Yahoo (21): 
نه مشکلی نیس خاستم فقط چک کنیم چون تحریمامم دارن اغاز میشن
میخاستم مطمعن شم که شک و شبهه ای نمونه برام

----------


## Amin 95

> همونی که خودت گفتی مهروماه لقمه 
> حالا باز اگ خاستم منبع دومم تخته سیاه


برای منبع دوم کرامت رو بگیر

----------


## BANOO-

> برای منبع دوم کرامت رو بگیر


باشد 
اگه کرامت پیدا نکردم تخته مشکی میگیرم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Amin 95

> باشد 
> اگه کرامت پیدا نکردم تخته مشکی میگیرم


پیدا میکنی تخته سیاه دیگه جواب نمیده 

کرامت خیلی بهتره

----------


## BANOO-

> برای منبع دوم کرامت رو بگیر


گیاهی بغیر مهروماه لقمه دیگه چیزی نیس ؟

----------


## BANOO-

> پیدا میکنی تخته سیاه دیگه جواب نمیده 
> 
> کرامت خیلی بهتره


باش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amin 95

> گیاهی بغیر مهروماه لقمه دیگه چیزی نیس ؟


همین کرامت گیاهی هم داره

----------


## BANOO-

> همین کرامت گیاهی هم داره


کرامت گیاهیش چطوره ؟

----------


## Nahal

> گیاهی بغیر مهروماه لقمه دیگه چیزی نیس ؟


*
برای گیاهی هر چی میگیری تخته سیاه گیاهی نگیر...اصلا خوب نیست...*

----------


## Amin 95

> کرامت گیاهیش چطوره ؟


ژنتیک کرامت مال کانونه کل مباحث ژنتیک از 4 فصل آخر پیش گرفته تا جانوری وگیاهی رو آورده تو یه جلد

----------


## Amin 95

> *
> برای گیاهی هر چی میگیری تخته سیاه گیاهی نگیر...اصلا خوب نیست...*


آره گیاهیش افتضاحه

----------


## BANOO-

> *
> برای گیاهی هر چی میگیری تخته سیاه گیاهی نگیر...اصلا خوب نیست...*


باشه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## last shot

> رفع اسپم: حافظم شده عین ماهی دوباره بگو بی زحمت


به نام خدا  :Yahoo (94): (از بس به همه گفتم برام شده عین انشا)
زبان فارسی الگو داشتم کم گویی داشت(حالا لطفا به الگو گیر نده :Yahoo (94): ) بعدش سبطی داشتم کلی وقتمو گرفت و خلاصه نویسی کردم اما نه تمومش کردم نه رسیدم به مرور اخر .الان لقمه دارم پس مجبورم تستهای دریافت و زرد و بزنم.
قرابت کنکور از 9 سوال 7 تارو حتما میزنم و 1-2 تا رو نزده یا غلط وامی گذارم :Yahoo (22):  هیچ وقت کتابی براش نخوندم  البته همایش دریافت دارم که خوبه و خواهم خواندش!
املا دریافت دارم و امسال هم لقمه دوست داشتنی رو میگیرم چون دیدم این برام خوبه +تست کتاب املای دریافت و زرد.
آرایه بلای اسمانی که باید با تست خودمو قوی کنم.و فقط همین درد من شده که اگه گاج درسنامه مشابهی با الگو داره بهتر نیست برم موضوعی بگبرم تا کل مباحث کنار هم داشته باشم (یا اضافیه؟) یاجامع خیلی سبز یا..تا برم الگو فقط برای ارایه بگیرم؟(معنی نداره دوتاشون رو بگیرم)تفاوت در درسنامه و تستشون خیلی بالاست؟فقط سر همین دو مورد شک دارم.

----------


## BANOO-

> ژنتیک کرامت مال کانونه کل مباحث ژنتیک از 4 فصل آخر پیش گرفته تا جانوری وگیاهی رو آورده تو یه جلد


در کل خوبه که  :Yahoo (1): 
پس اول مهرو ماه لقمه میگیرم
بعد کرامت

----------


## BANOO-

قربان همگی  بوس بوس
امیدوارم همتون موفق و موید باشید هر جاهستید و هرجا خواهید بود 
به امید موفقیت همگی 
بدرود

----------


## BANOO-

> به نام خدا (از بس به همه گفتم برام شده عین انشا)
> زبان فارسی الگو داشتم کم گویی داشت(حالا لطفا به الگو گیر نده) بعدش سبطی داشتم کلی وقتمو گرفت و خلاصه نویسی کردم اما نه تمومش کردم نه رسیدم به مرور اخر .الان لقمه دارم پس مجبورم تستهای دریافت و زرد و بزنم.
> قرابت کنکور از 9 سوال 7 تارو حتما میزنم و 1-2 تا رو نزده یا غلط وامی گذارم هیچ وقت کتابی براش نخوندم  البته همایش دریافت دارم که خوبه و خواهم خواندش!
> املا دریافت دارم و امسال هم لقمه دوست داشتنی رو میگیرم چون دیدم این برام خوبه +تست کتاب املای دریافت و زرد.
> آرایه بلای اسمانی که باید با تست خودمو قوی کنم.و فقط همین درد من شده که اگه گاج درسنامه مشابهی با الگو داره بهتر نیست برم موضوعی بگبرم تا کل مباحث کنار هم داشته باشم (یا اضافیه؟) یاجامع خیلی سبز یا..تا برم الگو فقط برای ارایه بگیرم؟(معنی نداره دوتاشون رو بگیرم)تفاوت در درسنامه و تستشون خیلی بالاست؟فقط سر همین دو مورد شک دارم.


امین که میگه الگو خوبه ؟

----------


## Amin 95

> امین که میگه الگو خوبه ؟


گاج نقره ای ادبیات وقت تلف کردنه والسلام

----------


## last shot

> امین که میگه الگو خوبه ؟


خب همین دیگه مستر امین طرفدار الگو هست منظورم این بود :Yahoo (83):

----------


## BANOO-

> گاج نقره ای ادبیات وقت تلف کردنه والسلام


خب پریسا هم که میگه خوندم الگو بده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BANOO-

> خب همین دیگه مستر امین طرفدار الگو هست منظورم این بود


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
از اون طرفم تا اسم گاجو میاریم میگه نع  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## last shot

> گاج نقره ای ادبیات وقت تلف کردنه والسلام


این بیرحمیه من انشا مینویسم بعد شما یک جمله میگید :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (1): 
چرا وقت تلف کردنه دلیل بیارید.

----------


## BANOO-

> این بیرحمیه من انشا مینویسم بعد شما یک جمله میگید
> چرا وقت تلف کردنه دلیل بیارید.


ب نام خدا 
چون امین میگه 
وسلام  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## last shot

> ب نام خدا 
> چون امین میگه 
> وسلام


کجاش خنده داشت؟این سوال خیلی برام مهمه بانو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nahal

> از اون طرفم تا اسم گاجو میاریم میگه نع


*اتفاقا کتابای گاج تو بیشتر درسا خیلی خوبن برای همین ادبیات گاج موضوعیش خیلی هم خوبه...*

----------


## BANOO-

> کجاش خنده داشت؟این سوال خیلی برام مهمه بانو


خو واسه منم مهمه
چون منبع منم الگو بود 
ولی الان که تو گفتی امین باس زحمتشو بکشه یک منبع بهتر پیدا کنه برامون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BANOO-

> *اتفاقا کتابای گاج تو بیشتر درسا خیلی خوبن برای همین ادبیات گاج موضوعیش خیلی هم خوبه...*


اره منم شنیدم 
حالا شما گاج استفاده کردین ؟

----------


## BANOO-

من خیلی خابم میاد دوستان 
شما بحث کنید 
ب نتیجه رسیدین 
لطفا یکیتون ب منم معرفیش کنه  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## last shot

تا مستر امین جواب بده کسی ادبیات جامع خیلی سبزو خونده ؟

----------


## h@m!d reza

> تا مستر امین جواب بده کسی ادبیات جامع خیلی سبزو خونده ؟


بله من دارمش و نسبتا خوندم

سوالي داشتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amin 95

[QUOTE=Nahal;575227]*اتفاقا کتابای گاج تو بیشتر درسا خیلی خوبن برای همین ادبیات گاج موضوعیش خیلی هم خوبه...*[/QUOT

دیگه زیادی خوبه

کنکوری نیست سبکش

باید تمرکز اصلی رو اختصاصی ها باشه و عمومی ها کم حجم ومقوی کار شن خورد خورد

پس الگو گزینه بهتریه

----------


## Amin 95

> تا مستر امین جواب بده کسی ادبیات جامع خیلی سبزو خونده ؟


من خودم خوندمش

کتاب خوبیه اومده برای هردرس کل مباحث رو آورده ولی عالی نیست چون به سبک گاج میکرو شبیهه

----------


## Amin 95

> ب نام خدا 
> چون امین میگه 
> وسلام


بت نساز ازم 

من صرفا پیشنهاد میدم چون تمام منابع رو دیدم وکار کردم متناسب با نیاز هر فرد میگم

تصمیم نهایی با خودتونه

----------


## Amin 95

> به نام خدا (از بس به همه گفتم برام شده عین انشا)
> زبان فارسی الگو داشتم کم گویی داشت(حالا لطفا به الگو گیر نده) بعدش سبطی داشتم کلی وقتمو گرفت و خلاصه نویسی کردم اما نه تمومش کردم نه رسیدم به مرور اخر .الان لقمه دارم پس مجبورم تستهای دریافت و زرد و بزنم.
> قرابت کنکور از 9 سوال 7 تارو حتما میزنم و 1-2 تا رو نزده یا غلط وامی گذارم هیچ وقت کتابی براش نخوندم  البته همایش دریافت دارم که خوبه و خواهم خواندش!
> املا دریافت دارم و امسال هم لقمه دوست داشتنی رو میگیرم چون دیدم این برام خوبه +تست کتاب املای دریافت و زرد.
> آرایه بلای اسمانی که باید با تست خودمو قوی کنم.و فقط همین درد من شده که اگه گاج درسنامه مشابهی با الگو داره بهتر نیست برم موضوعی بگبرم تا کل مباحث کنار هم داشته باشم (یا اضافیه؟) یاجامع خیلی سبز یا..تا برم الگو فقط برای ارایه بگیرم؟(معنی نداره دوتاشون رو بگیرم)تفاوت در درسنامه و تستشون خیلی بالاست؟فقط سر همین دو مورد شک دارم.


برای زبان فارسی بهترین گزینه الگو 
چون درسنامه نمیخواد تست بیشتر لازمه
لقمه به درد نمیخوره
سبطی هم حرف زیاد میزنه

برای قرابت الگو عالیه برای پرکاریت

بازم همایش لازم نی

املا الگو بگیر

دریافت برای گروه های املایی عالیه

الگو برای آرایه کافیه

گاج موضوعی اضافیه

----------


## saeid97

سلام
من پیش تجربیم و امسال کنکور دارم اما یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومده  :Yahoo (21): 
دبیر ریاضیم میگه میکرو گاج و مهر و ماه بگیر
یکی از دوستام که امسال پزشکی قبول شده میگه تخته سیاه بگیر
مشاورمم میگه جامع خیلی سبز بگیر  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  دیگه واقعا گیج شدم
در مورد بقیه درسام همین طوره
مثلا یکی میگه زیست خیلی سبز بگیر واسه درس نامه ؛ گاج بگیر ؛ یکی میگه الگو و همگامان بگیر ؛ یکی میگه منتظر باش جامع مهر و ماه بیاد بیرون

اصل همه این کتابا یکیه ولی یه تفاوتای جزئی دارن
اینم میدونم اگه همه اینارو باهم بگیرم ؛ سردرگمی و بهم خوردن برنامه هام به کنار ؛ تا کنکور همشون تموم نمیشن و کلی یاس و نامیدی واسم میمونه
واسه همین از بچه های انجمن کنکور میخوام که با دلیل کمکم کنن...
واسه انتخاب منبع درست زیست و ریاضی و شیمی از اینایی که گفتم
معذرتم میخوام شاید به نظر بیاد تاپیک تکراریه ولی دیگه چاره ای نبود
خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ayata

من فکرمیکنم ازنظرعلمی تقریبا یکسان اند اگر این کتابها رودوستانت دارند ازشون بگیر ونگاهی به اونا بنداز ببین کدوم قابل فهم تره یکی میگه گاج خوبه ویکی دیگه خیلی سبز باید ببینی کدوم برات جالب تره تابتونی خودت روبااون تطبیق بدی

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام
> من پیش تجربیم و امسال کنکور دارم اما یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومده 
> دبیر ریاضیم میگه میکرو گاج و مهر و ماه بگیر
> یکی از دوستام که امسال پزشکی قبول شده میگه تخته سیاه بگیر
> مشاورمم میگه جامع خیلی سبز بگیر  دیگه واقعا گیج شدم
> در مورد بقیه درسام همین طوره
> مثلا یکی میگه زیست خیلی سبز بگیر واسه درس نامه ؛ گاج بگیر ؛ یکی میگه الگو و همگامان بگیر ؛ یکی میگه منتظر باش جامع مهر و ماه بیاد بیرون
> 
> اصل همه این کتابا یکیه ولی یه تفاوتای جزئی دارن
> ...


خب به تدریج میگم برای ریاضی 

اول بگید در چه سحطی هستید تو درس ریاضی کنکور چند زدید
میزان علاقتون
کلا یه ببیو راجع به وضع ریاضیتون بدید

----------


## saeid97

> خب به تدریج میگم برای ریاضی 
> 
> اول بگید در چه سحطی هستید تو درس ریاضی کنکور چند زدید
> میزان علاقتون
> کلا یه ببیو راجع به وضع ریاضیتون بدید


متوسط تقریبا
به ریاضی علاقه دارم
خوبه زیاد بد نیس ولی خیلی خوبم نیس
در حد40-50 میزنم تو قلم چی

----------


## Amin 95

> متوسط تقریبا
> به ریاضی علاقه دارم
> خوبه زیاد بد نیس ولی خیلی خوبم نیس
> در حد40-50 میزنم تو قلم چی


خب 40 50 تو قلم چی عالیه

پس بهترین گزینه برات پیشنهاد مشاورته 

خیلی سبز

----------


## saeid97

> خب 40 50 تو قلم چی عالیه
> 
> پس بهترین گزینه برات پیشنهاد مشاورته 
> 
> خیلی سبز


واسه زیست و شیمی چی؟
زیست1و2خیلی سبز دارم ؛ از درس نامش راضیم ولی تستاش چنگی به دل نمیزنه
از نظر درسنامه خیلی مشکل ندارم و دنبال یکی دو تا کتابم تستای خوبی داشته باشه و پاسخ تشریحی
شیمیم مبتکران2و3 دارم بد نبودن ولی همین مشاورمم میگه واسه پیش و شیمی3خیلی سبز بگیر
دنبال یه کتابم واسه شیمی که فقط تستای خوب داشته باشه ؛ تالیفی و کنکور و ...

----------


## last shot

> بله من دارمش و نسبتا خوندم
> 
> سوالي داشتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


پوزش میخوام نت رو قطع کرده بودم متوجه پیام شما نشدم.بله اگه میشه از این کتاب بگید درسنامه نداره؟ نمونه صفحشو دیدم منو یاد ریاضی خیلی سبز انداخت  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (1):  در کل چرا شما رفتید سراغ این کتاب ایا درسنامه قوی از کتابای دیگه رو خونده بودید کدوم کتابا؟سپاس

----------


## Amin 95

> واسه زیست و شیمی چی؟
> زیست1و2خیلی سبز دارم ؛ از درس نامش راضیم ولی تستاش چنگی به دل نمیزنه
> از نظر درسنامه خیلی مشکل ندارم و دنبال یکی دو تا کتابم تستای خوبی داشته باشه و پاسخ تشریحی
> شیمیم مبتکران2و3 دارم بد نبودن ولی همین مشاورمم میگه واسه پیش و شیمی3خیلی سبز بگیر
> دنبال یه کتابم واسه شیمی که فقط تستای خوب داشته باشه ؛ تالیفی و کنکور و ...


زیست 1و2 خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدشو بگیر ترکونده

الگو خوبه برای پرکاری تستی

واسه شیمی 2 مبتکران

واسه شیمی 3 وپیش خیلی سبز

----------


## h@m!d reza

> پوزش میخوام نت رو قطع کرده بودم متوجه پیام شما نشدم.بله اگه میشه از این کتاب بگید درسنامه نداره؟ نمونه صفحشو دیدم منو یاد ریاضی خیلی سبز انداخت  در کل چرا شما رفتید سراغ این کتاب ایا درسنامه قوی از کتابای دیگه رو خونده بودید کدوم کتابا؟سپاس


ماكه معلممون قبلا مولف خيلي سبز بود و البته اومده بود بييرون از انتشارات 

درسنامه نداره ولي پاسخنامه ش خوبه ، 
مزيتش نسبت به بقيه كتابا ، به نظرم زبان فارسيشه، هم توضيح خوب و دقيق و تست هاي خوب.  اگه فارغ التحصيل هستيد كه مشكلي نيست ، ولي اگه پيش هستيد ، بايد از همين الآن اونو بخونيد تا بتونيد تمومش كنيد (حجمش بالاست)

نمونش رو هم كه ديديد مي دونيد حتما درس به درس هست و تو هر دس چن تا تست آرايه آورده (توضيح نداده) ، البته تو پاسخ نامه ش يكمي خوب توضيح داده(ولي كامل نيست)
كلا پاسخنامه ش خوبه(عالي نسيت كه همه ي گزينه هارو بررسي كنه و ... قثط بعضي تست هارو اين طوري بررسي كرده كه البته همه كتابا اينطوري هست)

كتاب خوبيه بنظرم ،

من خودم به علاوه اين كتاب ، مبحثي نشر الگو (قرابت و آرايه و لغت)رو هم داشتم كه كمكم كرد....

----------


## last shot

> ماكه معلممون قبلا مولف خيلي سبز بود و البته اومده بود بييرون از انتشارات 
> 
> درسنامه نداره ولي پاسخنامه ش خوبه ، 
> مزيتش نسبت به بقيه كتابا ، به نظرم زبان فارسيشه، هم توضيح خوب و دقيق و تست هاي خوب.  اگه فارغ التحصيل هستيد كه مشكلي نيست ، ولي اگه پيش هستيد ، بايد از همين الآن اونو بخونيد تا بتونيد تمومش كنيد (حجمش بالاست)
> نمونش رو هم كه ديديد مي دونيد حتما درس به درس هست و تو هر دس چن تا تست آرايه آورده (توضيح نداده) ، البته تو پاسخ نامه ش يكمي خوب توضيح داده(ولي كامل نيست)
> كلا پاسخنامه ش خوبه(عالي نسيت كه همه ي گزينه هارو بررسي كنه و ... قثط بعضي تست هارو اين طوري بررسي كرده كه البته همه كتابا اينطوري هست)
> كتاب خوبيه بنظرم ،
> من خودم به علاوه اين كتاب ، مبحثي نشر الگو (قرابت و آرايه و لغت)رو هم داشتم كه كمكم كرد....


مرسی به این میگن تحلیل عالی و بدون شاخ و برگ.حدسم درست بود خیلی سبز وقتی  به درد میخوره که مبحثی از منابع دیگه خونده شده باشه و فقط برای تست بریم  سراغش پس متاسفانه جالب نیست خصوصا با پاسخهای کوتاه و گاهی ناقصش  بنابراین موضوعی گاج از این نظر خیلی پیشی میگیره (البته برای شما خوبه که مبحثی های الگو رو کامل خوندید).ممنون

----------


## Amin 95

رفع اسپم: تحلیل عالی بود حمیدرضا

راست میگه پریسا تحلیل های من شاخ وبرگش زیاده

پریسا ببین با کدوم منبع راحت تری همونو بخون

----------


## hoonam

اسم تاپیک رو کاش میزدین منابع تجربی :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106): 
بچه ها خداروشکر میکنم تو رشته ی ریاضی از این لوس بازیا نبود که هر انتشاراتی یه کتاب بده بیرون!!!شماها هم خیلی رو منبع حساسینااااا

----------


## h@m!d reza

> مرسی به این میگن تحلیل عالی و بدون شاخ و برگ.حدسم درست بود خیلی سبز وقتی  به درد میخوره که مبحثی از منابع دیگه خونده شده باشه و فقط برای تست بریم  سراغش پس متاسفانه جالب نیست خصوصا با پاسخهای کوتاه و گاهی ناقصش  بنابراین موضوعی گاج از این نظر خیلی پیشی میگیره (البته برای شما خوبه که مبحثی های الگو رو کامل خوندید).ممنون


موضوعي گاج توضيح داده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اينم عكس صفحه اي از پاسخنامه ش





پاسخنامه ش واقعا خوبه 



اگه كسي جامع ادبياتش  خيلي سبز باشه يا هر جامعي كه مثه اونه ، بايد هر شب تست هاي مبحثي رو كار كنه و براي آزمو نهاي آزمايشي بره اين كتابو كه درس به درس هست رو بخونه ، چون تستاي تاليفيه خوبي داره،

----------


## last shot

[QUOTE=h@m!d reza;575519]موضوعي گاج توضيح داده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اينم عكس صفحه اي از پاسخنامه ش

وا  :Yahoo (77): !خب توضیح داده دیگه  من چی بگم؟یعنی پاسخ نامه گاج فقط گزینه پشت سر هم ردیف کرده؟ناسلامتی یک جلد مجزا پاسخ داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## h@m!d reza

> اينم عكس صفحه اي از پاسخنامه ش
> 
> وا !خب توضیح داده دیگه  من چی بگم؟یعنی پاسخ نامه گاج فقط گزینه پشت سر هم ردیف کرده؟ناسلامتی یک جلد مجزا پاسخ داره


نه ، منظورم اين بود آخه ادبيات ك نميشه توضيح خاصي بدي.مثه ديني و ...
بايد تو جواب سوالا توضيح داد كه همين كارم خيلي سبز كرده....... :Yahoo (83): 












چرا انقد قاطي خب؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saeid97

> زیست 1و2 خیلی سبز ویرایش جدیدشو بگیر ترکونده
> 
> الگو خوبه برای پرکاری تستی
> 
> واسه شیمی 2 مبتکران
> 
> واسه شیمی 3 وپیش خیلی سبز


اتفاقا همینا رو دارم  :Yahoo (21): 
همگامان و جامع گاج و مهر و ماه جدید چطورن؟
فرق شیمی های مبتکران و خیلی سبز چیه؟

----------


## pedram.salgado

من همه كتاب هايي كه داشتم رو ميگم
اونايي كه قرمز كردم خيلي به من كمك كرد....سبز ها معمولي بودن سياه ها هيچ كمكي نكرد

*رياضي:
*مهمر و ماه - نشر الگو -جمع بندي سيب -خيلي سبز سوم-گاج سفيد دوم-آبي كانون

*زيست:
**نشر الگو**-** گربه**-* *گاج نقره اي(براي جمع بندي عاليه)**-* *گياهي خيلي سبز** -**خيلي سبز دوم چاپ قديم** -**ژنتيك خيلي سبز**-8000** تست گاج پيش 2 -*  *جمع بندي سيب-همايش زيست-لقمه ويروس ها

شيمي:
مبتكران - خيلي سبز سوم(البته درس نامش خوبه)-فيل-جمع بندي سيب-
* 
*فيزيك*:
گاج نقره اي - نشرالگو-جمع بندي سيب

----------


## Amin 95

> اتفاقا همینا رو دارم 
> همگامان و جامع گاج و مهر و ماه جدید چطورن؟
> فرق شیمی های مبتکران و خیلی سبز چیه؟


همگامان پیشش خیلی خوبه 
پایش چنگی به دل نمیزنه

شیمی های مبتکران وخیلی سبز بخش کمیک خییلی سبز کمتره وسر راست تره به نظرم اولویت اولت تو سوم وپیش باشه

جامع گاج برای پرکاری تستی خوبه

مهروماه به هیچ وجه سمتش نرو

----------


## patrik

در سایت هارد کنکور نوشته الگو فیزیک تست های ترکیبی ندارد  :Yahoo (21):  
پس در کنار گاج چه کتابی را برای تست های ترکیبی باید خواند؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

> در سایت هارد کنکور نوشته الگو فیزیک تست های ترکیبی ندارد  
> پس در کنار گاج چه کتابی را برای تست های ترکیبی باید خواند؟


فیزیک جامغ خیلی سبز
این کتاب تست های سخت و ترکیبی زیادی داره

----------


## patrik

گاج برای من خیلی آسون هست 
یک کتابی میخوام سوالات جون دار و ترکیبی داشته باشه و به درد کنکور بخوره و بتونم باهاش فیزیزیک را بالای 70 بزنم

----------


## patrik

> فیزیک جامغ خیلی سبز
> این کتاب تست های سخت و ترکیبی زیادی داره


میگن کتابهایی که جدیدا برای خیلی سبز فیزیک نوشته شده اند بهتر هستن و این جامع به درد نمیخوره 
به خدا گیج شدم
چون پول ندارم همه رو بخرم باید دقت کنم چی میخرم

----------


## Majid-VZ

> میگن کتابهایی که جدیدا برای خیلی سبز فیزیک نوشته شده اند بهتر هستن و این جامع به درد نمیخوره 
> به خدا گیج شدم
> چون پول ندارم همه رو بخرم باید دقت کنم چی میخرم


حقیقتش فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز سوالا رو خیلی پیچونده و بیشتر به درد کسایی میخوره که رو مباحث کاملا تسلط دارن!!
بهتره همون فیزیک نقره ای گاج رو بخونی اگر اونا رو تموم کردی بری سراغ فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز

----------


## patrik

> حقیقتش فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز سوالا رو خیلی پیچونده و بیشتر به درد کسایی میخوره که رو مباحث کاملا تسلط دارن!!
> بهتره همون فیزیک نقره ای گاج رو بخونی اگر اونا رو تموم کردی بری سراغ فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز


الگو واقعا خوب نیست؟

----------


## doctor Hastii

> برای زبان فارسی بهترین گزینه الگو 
> چون درسنامه نمیخواد تست بیشتر لازمه
> لقمه به درد نمیخوره
> سبطی هم حرف زیاد میزنه
> 
> برای قرابت الگو عالیه برای پرکاریت
> 
> بازم همایش لازم نی
> 
> ...


چرا لقمه ی زبان فارسی مهر و ماه خوب نیست؟؟آخه قصد داشتم بخرمش چون گاج موضوعی درسنامه نداره واسه همین...

----------


## Mahdi1377

> الگو واقعا خوب نیست؟


کی میگه الگو تست ترکیبی نداره ؟ الگو تست ترکیبی هاش پره.حالا برو خودت کتابو نیگا کن ببین خوشت میاد یانه.
چون تستاش خیلی سخته و جوندار

----------


## Amin 95

> چرا لقمه ی زبان فارسی مهر و ماه خوب نیست؟؟آخه قصد داشتم بخرمش چون گاج موضوعی درسنامه نداره واسه همین...


من هرگز نگفتم بده میگم زیادی لفت داده تا بره سر اصل مطلب

درسنامه تو این مبحث لازم نیست

به جاش تست قوی لازمه

5 بحث الگو عالیه

----------


## Amin 95

> در سنامه خیلی سبز کوتاهه؟؟ من برای سوم دارم اتفاقا خیلی هم مفصله


در قیاس با الگو کوتاهه درسنامش

----------


## patrik

> کی میگه الگو تست ترکیبی نداره ؟ الگو تست ترکیبی هاش پره.حالا برو خودت کتابو نیگا کن ببین خوشت میاد یانه.
> چون تستاش خیلی سخته و جوندار


خیلی داغون شدم هر کسی یه چی میگه

کمک کنید  :Yahoo (19): شهریور تمام شد

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوست عزیز چرا سردر گمی شما سریع برو کتابفروشی بخدا آنچنان فرقی نیس بین خیلی سبز و الگو که شما سردرگم شدی سریع برو بنظر من الگو رو بگیر داره دیر میشه بخدا نمیدونم بعضی از دوستان چرا اینجورین بخدا

----------


## patrik

> دوست عزیز چرا سردر گمی شما سریع برو کتابفروشی بخدا آنچنان فرقی نیس بین خیلی سبز و الگو که شما سردرگم شدی سریع برو بنظر من الگو رو بگیر داره دیر میشه بخدا نمیدونم بعضی از دوستان چرا اینجورین بخدا


چون من فرصت آزمون و خطا ندارم به دلیل مالی و ...
میخواهم از منبعم مطمن باشم
بعد که مطمن بشم دییگه به این جور تاپیک ها سر نمیزنم و سرم را اندرون کتب فرو میبرم و میخوانم تا در کنکور تمام دروسم را بالای 70 بزنم

 :Yahoo (78): 
برای آموزش هم سایت شریف و کتاب اموزش الگو را دارم که قصد تعویض ندارم . پول ندارم
میماند یه کتاب خوب تستی
که گاج بسیار ساده است و برای دست گرمی میباشد
الگو و خیلی سبز را ندیده ام چون درسنامه نیس که بخوام خودم مقایسه کنم و بخرم از روی صورت تست هم نمیشود به سخت یا آسان بودنش پی برد
یکی میگه جامع خیلی سبز
یکی میگه پیش و پایه خیلی سبز
یکی میگه الگوها را جدا بگیر 
یکی میگه پایه و پیش الگو

گیجیدم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

بخدا اعصاب ندارم ها تجربه دوسال کنکورمه خودم خیلی ضربه خوردم از همین دودلی تو منابع میبینی آبان شده هنوز مونده شیمی واسه دوم چی بخرم بخدا بخدا به هرکی میپرستین این منابع آنچنان تفاوتی ندارن همش بستگی به خودت داره و بس

----------


## patrik

> بخدا اعصاب ندارم ها تجربه دوسال کنکورمه خودم خیلی ضربه خوردم از همین دودلی تو منابع میبینی آبان شده هنوز مونده شیمی واسه دوم چی بخرم بخدا بخدا به هرکی میپرستین این منابع آنچنان تفاوتی ندارن همش بستگی به خودت داره و بس


بالاخره کدام را بخرم؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

واسه زیست الگو تمام

----------


## patrik

> واسه زیست الگو تمام


من تا الان داشتم راجع به فیزیک حرف میزدم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دیگه چی؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

خخخخ فیزیک گاج=الگو اگه سطح بالایی تو فیزیک داری الگو بخر

----------


## zahra99

سلام بچه ها واسه ریاضی پیش تست چی خوب؟؟ریاضیمم خیلی بده از پایه ضعیفم الان دارم میرم کلاس بنظرتون چی خوبه؟

----------


## BANOO-

سلام

----------


## BANOO-

> من هرگز نگفتم بده میگم زیادی لفت داده تا بره سر اصل مطلب
> 
> درسنامه تو این مبحث لازم نیست
> 
> به جاش تست قوی لازمه
> 
> 5 بحث الگو عالیه


من هر چی تو گفتی میگیرم  :Yahoo (76): 
دوستان امین گفت الگو  :Yahoo (11): 
حرف نباشههههههههه پس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ata.beheshti

میدونم دارم اسپم میدم اما چرا از 22 خرداد تا الان بضیا هنوز به مراد دلشون نرسیدن؟اقا تابستون تموم شد بدوووووووو

----------


## durna

دوووووووووووووستان کدوم کتابای درسی رو باید برای کنکور95بگیریم؟؟؟ینی عوض شدن :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

